# canadai virtuális cyber falu



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Melitta javaslatára egy új topicot indítunk. Téma: tervezzünk egy falut, egy magyar kolóniát. B.C.-ban eladó egy falu 7 millióért.
Ötleteket kérünk, hogy lehetne elindítani a szervezést. Ki lakik közületek, vagy ismertek-e olyan embert aki kibucban vagy kommunában él. Nyílván Ők nagyon jó ötletekkel szolgálnának. :88:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ez a bánya dolog érdekes. Nem tudom, hogy milyen bánya van ott, de lehetséges, hogy nem szén és lehetséges, hogy az ottani vízben vannak olyan ásványi anyagok, amely felhasználható lenne gyógyászati célra. Ezt a vizet be kellene vezetni a kórházba és a kórházat átalakítani, fogyókúrával, masszázzsal, izületi megbetegedések gyógyításával, stb. lehetne foglalkozni. Lehetne csinálni egy magyar éttermet, egy saját disznófarmot és pálinkafőzdét !!!! Semmilyen kaja nem készülne amerikai stilusú műanyagtápból, hanem minden természetes eredetű lenne, tápszer és gezarolmentes. Egy negyven fős csapattal érdemes lenne belevágni. 
A bánya gondolom már nincs művelés alatt. Biztonságos lejárást kellene építeni és hülye túristáknak mutogatni jó pénzért, némi rémtörténettel, szellemjárással. 
A faluközösséget úgy kellene szervezni, mint anno Izraelben szervezték a kibucokat. Támogatást kellene szerezni az Idegenforgalomtól, a bányáért felelős minisztériumtól ( és csinálni egy bányamúzeumot is ). Hatalmas munka, hatalmas szervezés, de nyereségessé lehetne tenni. 
A falu zászlaja piros alapon fehér húsdaráló lenne.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Legelso dolog az internet a kocsma akor mar nem veszunk a vadonba. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

A pálinkafőzde tök jó ötlet, a betépett túristákat a bányában szállásolnánk el, ott lehet szabadon hányni. 
Efike!
Anno Izraelben tényleg úgy alapították a kibucokat, hogy az ott dolgozóknak semmilyük nem volt? Mármint magántulajdonuk? Tehát volt termelőeszköz meg minden, csak éppen saját cucc nem volt?


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*British Columbia eszaki reszen a tenger partjan,egy festoi reszen elado egy falu 7 millio Dollarert!!! 

1982-ben neptelenedett ki a helyseg amikor bezartak az ott mukodo banyat. A falucskanak sajat bevasarlo kozpontja van, 90 haza, tobb duplex-je, het nagy apartman epuletje, ket szabadido kozpontja, egy korhaz komplett felszerelessel es 2,4 km sajat tengerpartja. 

Egy hazaspar tartja rendben a hazakat, telen mindenhol befutenek rendszeresen, nyaron nyirjak a fuvet stb. Amugy egy lelek sem el a faluban a kedves hazmester hazasparon kivul. 
_____________________________________________________________

... eddig az idezet az elobbi hozzaszolasombol.
Szoval kimondhatjuk, hogy megalakult a "hungarian cyber town"? Mi legyen a neve??? *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Jut eszembe, a falucska vagy inkabb ahogy ok mondjak "town" = kisvaros, mar regebben is elado volt 23 millioert. Szoval jo uzletnek nez ki mert nagyon lementek az arral. ;-)*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

VAn ennek a falunak neve?
Varostol milyen messze van?


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Hungarotown legyen a régi lemezkiadó után szabadon.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

De tényleg, mi az eredeti neve? Remélhetőleg nem több tíz km-re van a legközelebbi lakott város. A képen egyébként a falu látható?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

> Efike!
> Anno Izraelben tényleg úgy alapították a kibucokat, hogy az ott dolgozóknak semmilyük nem volt? Mármint magántulajdonuk? Tehát volt termelőeszköz meg minden, csak éppen saját cucc nem volt?


Az első kibucok természetesen alapitványi segítséggel (Rotschild alapitvány, stb ) indultak. Semmijük nem volt. Először tornyot és falat építettek ( choma vö migdal ) és teherautókon vitték a helyszínre az építőelemeket. A jog szerint ( ez a mai napig él ) amit éjszaka felépítettek, azt nappal már nem lehetett lebontani. A toronyra azért volt szükség, hogy az ellenséges rablócsapatokat figyelje az őrszem. Ilyenkor megbeszélt tűzjeleket adtak le és a szomszédos kibucokból jött a segítség. A kibucnyikok a hőskorban úgy dolgoztak, hogy vállukon volt a fegyver. Volt olyan kibuc, ahol reggelire csak egy fél főtt tojást tudtak adni. Ma persze már nagykanállal esznek. A kibucmozgalomra egyébként az jellemző, hogy a kibuc a bölcsőtől a koporsóig gondoskodik a tagjairól.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

A falu új neve lehetne pl. Huncan-town


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Judit Canadaban 10-20-60-70 km nem tavolsag. :lol: 
Az en ferjem 55Km-ra dolgozik a hazunktol. A fiam ugyszinten csak keleti iranyba.
Nem egyszer megyunk le Londonba a baratnomhoz kavezni 200km, na es vissza is ennyi.
Sokan Hamiltonbol jarnak dolgozni Torontoba az kb 70KM +vissza.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

A falu tengerpartján lehetne yachtkikötőt építeni és hatalmas bulikat rendezni, ismert zenekarok meghívásával. Úgy látom, ott hegyek is vannak. Valamelyik hegy öblén lehetne csinálni egy természetes színpadot afféle fél amphitheatrumot és szabadtéri operaelőadásokat rendezni. Vagy görög, indián, barnamedve mittudomén színházat. Lehetne csinálni állatkertet is, iskolásoknak szervezni nyári tábort, régi szakmákat tanítani, indiántábort csinálni wigwamokkal.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 19)

*Hat persze hogy van neve .... nezzetek meg jobban a kepet vagyis az elnevezeset "Kitsault", igy hivjak, hajajjj lanyok... :roll: 
Amugy egy elegge elhagyatott helyen van de kozelebbit en sem tudok, egy biztos, innen Vancouvertol legalabb 1500 km-re eszakra. ;-)

 *


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ez azért nagyon tiszteletreméltó dolog, szó szerint a vérüket adták a földért. Művelték a földet, de fél szemmel a határt figyelték, nem jő-e az ellenség. Egyébként olvastam Leon Uris könyvét az Exodust. Megvették a földet (Sion Letelepedési Társaság) az araboktól akik nem igazán értettek a földműveléshez. Ezek a kibuclakók dolgoztak éjjel-nappal és meg is lett az eredménye: a sivatagból pálmaligetek, gyümölcsösök nőttek ki, öntözöberendezések stb...
Ezt látva az előző tulaj vissza akarta szerzni a (már gyönyörűen termővé tett) földet. Ez így volt?
De gondolom a mi kis falunkat nem kellene ennyire védeni, csak ki kellene találni, hogy lehetne a mienk! Lám az első kibuclakók is úgy gondolhatták: lehetelen vállalkozás, de hajtotta Őket valami félelmetes erő.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Hát igen Nektek 70Km nem nagy távolság egy ilyen hatalmas nagy országban, de itt Magyarországon, egy ilyen kis mini országban bizony 100 km már igen komoly táv. Főleg ha ismernétek az utak állapotát!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Sajnos a Rotschild alapitvány nelkul kell kalkulalnunk.  
A 7 millio dolcsi nem keves penz az egy lotto fonyeremeny.
A tervezesnel nem szabad figyelmen kivul hagyni.
Remek otletek amiket itt mar olvastam. :lol: 
EN meg a casinot is epitenek mert az egy jol jovedelmezo lehet a falu szamara. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 19)

Csupan 1500km Vancover egy nap es mar ott is vagyunk. :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Ha már hegyek vannak síparadicsomot is lehetne kialakítani. Vagy gyerekeknek nyári tábort: régi magyar kézműves mesterségek. Meg lehetne tanulni korongozni, fából, kukoricacsuhéjból játékokat készíteni stb... 
Ősmagyar tábort is ki lehetne alakítani jurtával, ősmagyar ruciban, lovakkal. A honfoglaló magyarok is játszottak, mondjuk általában lovasjátékokat, de ez is nagyon érdekes lenne. A táborban lenne egy nagy közös kemence és ott lehetne jó kis kenyereket, túrós lepény meg fini réteseket sütni. Ez az igazi! Erre szerintem a kanadai emberek is vevők lennének. Na persze ott lenne még a pálinka meg borkostolás.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

> de hajtotta Őket valami félelmetes erő.


Igen Judith,
saját hazát akartak, maguknak is, nekem is és az utódoknak is.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 19)

Minden tiszteletem az övék! 
Gondolom nálatok erről meg szoktak emlékezni, ezekről az "úttörőkről".


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 19)

Persze. Két kibuci szervezet van, a Hashomer és - nem jut eszembe a másik neve , valami cáir (fiatal)- és minden évben baromi nagy banzájokat rendeznek. De az állami ünnepeken is ott vannak az öregek. Itt van mellettünk nem messze Negba kibuc, ott sokat voltam dolgozni régebben, a felszabadító háború idején az egyiptomi tankok egészen odáig eljöttek, de vissza már nem tudtak menni. A kibuc gyakorlatilag porrá lett lőve, de nem adták meg magukat és a romok mögűl is folytatták a harcot. Végül az egyiptomiak pucoltak meg. A kibuc területén még most is ott vannak a kilőtt tankok, és a majdnem összeomló víztorony maradványa. Meghagyták mementónak.


----------



## Jupi (2004 Szeptember 20)

*Költözünk*

Nagyon jó!!!!! :ugras: 
Hát akkor mi is költözünk az észak-British Columbia-i faluba (legalábbis virtuálisan), de fűtsön be valaki, mert mi nem vagyunk ám még hozzászokva a nagy mínuszokhoz! De gondolom, Efike se  . Én mondjuk elvállalnám a falucska népszerűsítését, szintén virtuálisan, de ez konkrét ajánlat a részemről: egy kis weboldalt hoznék össze, ha ti meg szolgáltatjátok az adatokat, képeket, ötleteket, stb. Megvesszük 7 millióért, jól felfuttatjuk, kiglancoljuk, aztán eladjuk jó sokért. Abból aztán veszünk még néhány falut és lesz munka a munkanélkülieknek, lesz buli, meg lesz $ is nem utolsó sorban... és így tovább.
És ti mit vállaltok a falucska fellendítéséért?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

> lesz munka a munkanélkülieknek, lesz buli, meg lesz $


Jupi !
A pálinkát megint elfelejtetted. :evil:
Egyébként ez az egész falu dolog semmit nem érne Gábor Edit nélkül. Ő a nagymestere a szarból várat építésnek. Anno végigolvastam a könyvét. Félelmetes, hogy mire képes.


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 20)

Az Edit eltunt valahova es valoszinuleg megint talat szart epiteni. 8)


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

Azt csiripelik a verebek, hogy pálinkafőzdét épít teljes titokban, hogy meg ne tudd, hogy hol van. 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Szia Uj web oldal meg nem szukseges mert elferunk meg itt a falu nem tul nagy es mar gyujtjuk az infokat. 8) 
A penz az ami a leghuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzosabb.
a 90 lakashoz meg nincs am vallakozo aki szeretne oda koltozni mert valamibol elni is kellenne munka es egyeb lehetosegek.
NEm hiszem hogy ott nagy hideg lenne B.C. -be nincs akkora minuszok mint tole keletebbre levo provincokba.
 
Az se artana elutazni oda es egy kicsit jobban korulnezni a szemelyes benyomas sokat jelent.
Tervezni lehet mert esely van meg tervek vannak. :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 20)

Efike írta:


> Azt csiripelik a verebek, hogy pálinkafőzdét épít teljes titokban, hogy meg ne tudd, hogy hol van. 8)


Az nem lehet! Arrol szolt volna. Tettestarsi kozos megallapodas van kozottunk ami ratifikalva lett a Benyuszevi part alapszabalya szerint, tehat a Csocsi teljes kihagyasaval! :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

Edittel naponta beszelek mikrofonos osszekotetesbe vagyunk :lol: 
Edmontoban epiti a varat szar heleyt jelenleg csak hobol mert az mar van ott. :lol: 
A konyvet mi is olvastuk, sot arulja :wink: aki akar venni majd ma mondom hogy jojjon es irja fel hol lehet rendelni.
:lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 20)

> jelenleg csak hobol mert az mar van ott


Ragyogó ! A virtuális faluban lehetne épiteni iglukat és a gyerekeknek téli tábort szervezni, kitömött jegesmedvére lőni nyillal, az ebéd eszterházi fókahúsleves lenne magyar gyermelyi tésztával, reggelire füstölt fókaszalonna lila hagymával és házi kenyérrel. 
Lehetne építeni egy kocsmát jégből, így nem kellene az italok hűtéséről gondoskodni. A bánya egyik tárnáját fel lehetne használni borospincének.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 20)

pitti írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Azt csiripelik a verebek, hogy pálinkafőzdét épít teljes titokban, hogy meg ne tudd, hogy hol van. 8)
> ...


 :shock: :,,:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 20)

En tudok titkot tartani! :lol: Hol epul az a raktar? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 21)

> A penz az ami a leghuzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzosabb


A Munkaügyi Minisztériumhoz kellene fordulni konkrét magvalósítási tervvel, hogy állja a teljes költséget. Az állam érdeke is, hogy ne haljon ki egy falu. Egy zártosztálynyi magyar meg tudná mutatni, hogy mit lehet csinálni a semmiből, ha lehetőséget kap. Teller Ede olyan hydrogénbombát csinált, amiben nem is volt hydrogén, csak plutónium. Fel kell hívni a Minisztérium figyelmét arra a tényre, hogy, ha egy magyar utolsónak megy be a forgóajtón, akkor elsőnek jön ki. 
Abban tényleg igazad van, hogy valaki közülünk aki relatíve közel lakik, elmehetne kirándulni, beszélhetne azzal a házaspárral, csinálhatna néhány fotót és megnézhetné személyesen mi a való. Utána már lehetne komolyan beszélni.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Ram ne szamitsatok most ilyen latogatasra mert vagy 10000km tavolsagba vagyok az almaitok falujatol :lol:


----------



## Jupi (2004 Szeptember 21)

Na ugye, vannak itt ötletek! :wink: 
Ok Meli, a weblap majd késöbb, csak gondoltam, ha már virtuális, hát legyen virtuális.... egyenlöre. Minden esetre ha összejön némi anyag meg ötlet, akkor rám számíthattok. És abban is biztos vagyok, hogy lesz, aki társul hozzám, hogy kinézzen valahogy ez a cyberfalu.
Egyéb posztokat is vállalok :444: 
Efike, a pálinkafözdéröl télleg megfeledkeztem, de én elég ritkán fogysztok ilyesmit, inkább édesszájú vagyok. Na meg nyári meleg napokon egy-egy jó kis söröcske, az igen! :777:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 21)

Szia Jupi,


> inkább édesszájú vagyok.


Jó, akkor majd árulunk a faluban jégrudat is. Melyik ízt szereted ? 

Én vállalom az építészeti, gépészeti, villamossági, kertépítési tervek elkészítését. Gazdasági számításokat. Reklámbrosúrákat. Weblap tervezést szobarendeléssel és nyilvántartással. Bányafelvonó biztonságtechnikai ellenőrzsét. Bányarémek beszerzését. Szellemjárást és huhogást. Medveimitálást ( ha nem lőnek rám ). Technikai kurzusok vezetését. Kórházban masszázst kizárólag nőknek legfeljebb 40 éves korig. Na jó, legyen 50, de pofás.
Dieselmotoros injektoros boszorkányseprők tervezését, hangsebesség alatt és fölött, polgári és harci kivitelben. 
Átkok és rontások írását a Bankokra.

No.
Más is csináljon már valamit !


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Eppen akartam mondani ez lesz az almaim netovabja mert mar nincs is munka amit kene csinalni.
:lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 21)

Halihó!

Örömmel olvasom, hogy más is lázba jött a cyberfalu gondolatától. :ugras: 
Efike nagy aktivitást mutat a masszírozás és a pálinkafőzés terén, de akkor nekünk mi marad?
Lányok nekünk is ki kellene találni valamit, mert a jó munkákra már lecsaptak!
Nemrégiben hazánkban topless fodrászat nyílt, a pasik meg csak tódulnak, még a kopaszok is. Szerintem alig várják már, hogy nőjjön a hajuk csak le lehessen már vágatni. 
"gúvvadó szemek" :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 21)

Canadaban a legtobb asszony haztartasbeli,vagy szeretne az lenni :wink: erre a munkara meg nem hiszem hogy egy ferj is elkuldene az asszonyt dolgozni :lol: 
Korusba mondanak szivem nem kell dolgoznod, orommel eltartalak :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 21)

Mondjuk tényleg odamehetne valaki, aki közel lakik a faluhoz és leinfózhatná a terepet. Cserébe választhatna egy jó munkát, mert ahogy elnézem lassan fel kell íratkozni, a jó helyek kezdenek elfogyni.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

Judithot kene megkerni megfuzni vegyek arra fele a turistaskodast. :wink:


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Szeptember 22)

*szoval hogy hol vagyok?*

:roll: Miszerint: rossz penz nem vesz el! 8) 
Nem mintha rossz penz lennek, mert hat hogy nem vagyok az! De azert nem veszel el!
Es ha valami epitesrol van szo csak egy szavatokba kerul, mer epitem is!
Mit? lakohazat, vagy szobakat? vagy amit akartok!
es ha valaki megiscsak el szeretne olvasni, itt a cim ahol rendelni lehet a jo kis torteneteimbol!:[email protected]

es ha keszen vagyok a palinkaraktarral azt is megtudjatok a konyvbol! Meg hogy hol van! Azt hiszem meg a reszletes terkepet is beletettem a birito ala! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Azt hiszem en lakom a legkozelebb a kis falucskahoz de meg nekem is 1500 km-re van eszakra. Ami a klimajat illeti igaz, hogy itt Birtish Columbiaban enyhe a tel de az itt delen van ... sajnos keszuljetek fel, hogy 1500 km-el fennebb mar harapos a tel ;-)

Gyujtok meg anyagot a falucskarol es ha idom van folteszem! 
Amugy arra gondoltam Edit elvallalhatna a vendeglato/kereskedelmi reszt a kisfalunkban mivel neki van a legtobb tapasztalata....meg a szarbol is varat epit!!!  

En elvallalom a helyi lap uzembe helyezeset + fenykepeszet egyszoval hirugynokseget nyitok, ha mar olyan messze van a falucskank a vilagtol a napi hirek mindig rendelkezesunkre kell, hogy alljanak. Ez magaval hozza a telefon es Internet szuksegesseget is aminek a letrehozasat szinten vallalom. 
Gretikem tarsulsz hozzam???... ;-)*


----------



## Jupi (2004 Szeptember 22)

Efike írta:


> Jó, akkor majd árulunk a faluban jégrudat is. Melyik ízt szereted ?



Hát, ahogy olvasom, talán a jégrúd nem lesz túl kelendő, de én szívesen vállalnám egy jó kis Magyar konyha létrehozását. Lenne mindenféle cuccos, autentikus magyar kaja, no meg édesség is.... na jó, meg magyar pálesz mértékkel. Ja és forralt bor szegfűszeggel, fahéjjal. Recepteket mostantól lehet küldeni!


----------



## Greta (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Canadai virtualis*

:..: Hello Bojtikám!

Sok az író, illetve írásra hajlamos, önálló és markáns egyéniségű ember közöttünk. Nem tudom, ha egy lap létesülne, abban a "csárdában" a sok különböző dudás hogyan férne meg egymás mellett. Viszont különböző lapok megférnének a piacon. Mi ketten már jócskán összehangolódtunk, persze, hogy mennék veled táncba, na meg akik mégis egy hullámhosszon vannak velünk, azokkal bizony indíthatnánk lapot. Tehát úgy virtualitásból és játszásiból elígérkezem a tervezetbe. 
Ám nekem komoly fenntartásaim vannak a megvalósítás terén.
Az eladó falú híre hallatára hirtelen komolyan gondoltam a magyar colonia alapítást, amikor bedobtam az ötletet, de azóta sokat spekiztem.

1982 óta (igaz, állítólag gondozzák), de lakatlan és eladatlan a hely. A hosszú és eredménytelen kínálgatás jelez valamit. Nem tudom, mióta árúsítják, de ha 23 millióról lement az ára 7 millió, ez komoly engedmény, viszont erősen megkérdőjelezi a hely lakhatóságának, hasznosíthatóságának lehetőségét. (Az a bizonyos, valaha megélhetést biztosító bánya tuti, hogy kimerült.) 

Ami leginkább szöget üt a fejembe, hogy azok, akik esetleg gondos, hosszú és fáradtságos munkával, áldozatosan felépítették a maguk települését, vajon miért hagyták el a helyet ilyen módszeresen? Nagy oka lehet, hogy semmit nem találtak ott marasztalásra érdemesként. (Lehet, hogy a 82-ben távozók is csak belaktak egy korábbi építésű területet?)

Bizony, nagy szükség lenne a helyszíni szemlére. Vajon milyen távolságra vannak tőle más települések, és mivel közelíthető meg egyáltalán?
Az az 1500 km (valamivel kevesebb, mint Magyarország hossza háromszor kelet-nyugati irányban) vajon légvonalban, vagy Vancouvertől mért parthosszúságban értendő? (Kanada összes szélte 4-4500 km, hossza 6-6500 km. Lehet viszinyítani.) Már a Torontóiak is befagynak télen, a térkép szerint pedig a célzott hely joval északabbra van. 
Tehát az időjárása is kérdéses. Az inuitok bírják a fagyos kiképzést, de az európainak születettek számára tartós ott élésre más a szükséglete.

Kanadában eléggé magától értetődő a világtól távoli, kis, szinte lehetetlen körülmények között is megélésre képes települések működése. Ez vigasztaló és utánozható jelenség. De azért csak jó lenne megnézni a helyet, meghallgatni az eladót (bár ő nyílván csak dícséri a potrtékát). Talán felkutathatók onnan elköltözöttek is, akik elárulnák távozásuk valódi okát.

A magyar colonia létesítésének gondolatával való játék akkor érdekes igazán, ha a valóságos információk alapján is tervezgetni lehet. Ha a jövőnek lenne realitása ott, akkor már csak a milliócskák kérdésével kellene megbírkózni. 
:roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

AMit meg megtudtam.
Canada legesosebb helye, allando eso van ezert rendkivul szep is a kornyek a termeszet.
Fakitermelessel foglalkoztak a faluba, de hogy Usaba mar nem tudtak szallitani igy munka alkalom nem volt. 
500Km a legkozelebbi telepules.
Halaszni nem lehet mert nem adnak engedelyt az okot nem tudom.
50millio volt a befektetes de sajna tonkre ment ebbe az invesztmentbe a tulaj.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Aha. Ha van eső és van erdő, akkor ott vannak a kanadai esőerdől, ami természeti kincs és védeni kell. Mondtam én már az elején is, hogy a Minisztériumokhoz kell fordulni, hogy adjanak lóvét. A falu megváltásához 7 milcsit, a mi munánkért 7 milcsit és a Bényuszevi Párt kasszájába 7 milcsit (pálinkáért), valamint 7 évre teljes adómentességet, hogy az üzlet beindulhasson.
Az eső nem is rossz dolog. Lehet pl. angol esernyőgyártó cégeket rávenni, hogy ezen az esős tájon teszteljék újabb tipusaikat és készítsék ell a reklámfilmjeiket. Ez is píz. Ha sok a víz, akkor lehetne észalon is kifejlődő rizsföldekkel kísérletezni, a NASA támogatáával. Itt lehetne újraforgatni az Ének az esőben c. filmet. A régi kópiája már csíkos. Kiváló hely lenne az Esőisten siratja Mexikót c. film forgatására. Magyar nádtetős házak tesztelésére is jó, aláfestő zeneként az Esik eső csendesen c. dallal. Legendát lehetne szőni Csöcsi köré, amikor pálinkásüvegével körtáncot lejt és artikulátlan indián akcentussal azt üvölti az ég felé: Ess eső ess. És esik. És csoda. És Pastoral ott helyben szentté avatná Csöcsit, de legalábbis boldoggá azzal, hogy adna neki még egy üveg pálinkát. És együtt elszívnák a csöpögő eresz alatt a békepipát, mert Pastoral nem cigizhet. Közben egymás sarkát taposnák a TV társaságok, mert ilyen csodát még senki ezen a világon nem látott.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Szerintem legyen a Pastoral szent, es akkor en boldogan folszogelem a keresztre , ugy is olyan ures volt mostanaban. A keresztet a Pastoral nevu csimpaszkodo artistaval a palinka raktar kozelebe kene folalitani, had lassa mindenki, milyen karos az ha valaki belekot a dohanyosokba. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

Egy esos vasarnap delutan megejthetitek a szertatast ha a Pastoral is akar szentember lenni. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 22)

> Szerintem legyen a Pastoral szent, es akkor en boldogan folszogelem a keresztre , ugy is olyan ures volt mostanaban. A keresztet a Pastoral nevu csimpaszkodo artistaval a palinka raktar kozelebe kene folalitani, had lassa mindenki, milyen karos az ha valaki belekot a dohanyosokba.


Elvileg egyetértek veled Csöcsi, de ne szúrd szíven a lefűrészelt csövű nikkelezett IU34-es római szalonnasütő dárdáddal, mert akkor nem lesz többé a zártosztályon senki, aki felvállalja hitetlen lelkünk térítését. Ha Pastoralból szentet akarsz csinálni, akor legyen neked is szent. Na most javasolom, hogy saválló szögeket szerezzél be, mert a vasszögek az esőben megrozsdálnak és Pastoral vérmérgezést kap, és akkor Neked kell vért adnod, ami nagyon bonyolulttá tenné az orvosi eljárást, mert a Te ereidben folyó pálinkában csak nyomelemként fedezhető fel a vér. Ettől az adagtól pedig Pastorál kómába esne az alkoholcalculátor szerint, vagyis nem lenne képes a folyamatos térítésre, ami káros. 
Szerintem nem is kell fölszegezni. Elég lenne látványosságként - amikor túristacsoport jön - máglyán félig megégetni, aztán jegelni a következő alkalomra.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

EN is csak a turista latvany kedveert hagynam a kereszten valami magnesen modon nem szogelessel, hogy aztan onnan tobbe ne tudjon lejonni.
Valami jo kis munkaido beosztast kitalalni hanytol hanyig vezekeljen. :lol: 
Szanva banva buneit.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 22)

> EN is csak a turista latvany kedveert hagynam a kereszten *valami magnesen* modon nem szogelessel, hogy aztan onnan tobbe ne tudjon lejonni.
> Valami jo kis munkaido beosztast kitalalni hanytol hanyig vezekeljen.


Kivételesen nem tudok egyetérteni Veled Melitta. Ez ál-vezeklés lenne, nem méltó Patoral szentatya elhivatottságához. Fogjuk fel a praktikus oldaláról a dolgot. Erre a célra mindenképpen Pastoral a legmegfelelőbb, hiszen neki az elhalálozásban gyakorlata van. Megtért és üdvözít. At hiszem mégis Csöcsi pártjára állok ebben a kérdésben, de elég lenne egyik kezét kiszögezni, hogy gépelni tudjon nekünk. Ha kiszögezzük a hagyományos módszerrel, akkor írástudatlan lesz. Mindenképpen be kellene szervezni Mel Gibsont is, hogy szakmai tanácsokat adjon, valamint pótköltségvetést benyújtani az Idegenforgalmi és Túrisztikai Minisztériumhoz, mert a faluban meg kell építeni a Via Dolorosát is. Be kell szereznünk egy Júdást, 12 apostolt, egy Pilátust, néhány római katonát Hollywoodból , fakitermelési engedélyt a kereszthez, szóval eléggé problémás ügy. Ez a jelenlegi költségvetésből nem megy. Az asszony sem akar erre pénzt áldozni. A két latorral nem hiszem, hogy gond lenne, ott van Pitti és Csöcsi :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 22)

En ikabb a Judas dolgot vallalnam, az kap penztet. 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 22)

Agyonütötte a feszület
[Reuters]

Katolikus kereszt ütött agyon egy idős asszonyt Dél-Olaszországban. A hatvanhét éves nő fejére a Sant'Onofrio kisváros főterén álló három méteres kereszt dőlt rá. Az évtizedek óta álló keresztet éppen a város vallási fesztiváljára díszítették fel. Az idős asszony a helyszínen életét vesztette, közölte a kisváros rendőrsége.


Nagyon jol kell azt a keresztet megepiteni mert nehogy igy jarjunk


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Szeptember 22)

*az adott szokotelez!*

:roll: Csocsi!
Az adott szo kotelez, ugyhogyha keszulok a palinkafozdet megepiteni, nem felejtelek el- mint egy regi rossz emleket- szolok!
De szolok aPittinek is! :roll: Es ahogy en ismerem magam mindenkinek! puszi! :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Melitta írta:


> Agyonütötte a feszület
> [Reuters]
> 
> Katolikus kereszt ütött agyon egy idős asszonyt Dél-Olaszországban. A hatvanhét éves nő fejére a Sant'Onofrio kisváros főterén álló három méteres kereszt dőlt rá. Az évtizedek óta álló keresztet éppen a város vallási fesztiváljára díszítették fel. Az idős asszony a helyszínen életét vesztette, közölte a kisváros rendőrsége.
> ...




Minek kodorog arra, a kocsmaba ilyen nem fordult volna elo :shock: Szerintem a pastoralt el kene temetni, beteszuk a barlangba, 3 nap utan kijon es ha meglassa az arnyekat ako hoszu telunk lesz :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

*Re: az adott szokotelez!*



Gabor Edit írta:


> :roll: Csocsi!
> Az adott szo kotelez, ugyhogyha keszulok a palinkafozdet megepiteni, nem felejtelek el- mint egy regi rossz emleket- szolok!
> De szolok aPittinek is! :roll: Es ahogy en ismerem magam mindenkinek! puszi! :roll: :roll: :roll:





Hogy a lelekvedo burkolatot csokolgassam rajtad amikor ilyeneket irsz


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Szeptember 22)

*ok! rendben!*

:roll: csocsikem! 
Most latom!: milyen jol nezel ki!?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Szemesz latott mar?


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 22)

Szeretnem megpalyazni a cyberfalu kocsmarosneja titulust . Pastoralt is fellallithatjatok a kozelemben . Mikor koltozunk ?


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 23)

Szerintem haladjunk a fejlodo vilaggal. Pasztort nem kiszogezni kell mert az idejet mult barbar osi szokas. A fakereszt pedig erdo csonkitas es minek kivagni egy egeszseges fat erre az idejemult celra?
Szerintem a kereszt fembol legyen es nikkelezett, hogy a lenyugvo nap sugarai szanzsen visszaverodve mintegy szent fenykent vegyek korul az emberisegert szenvedo Pasztor alakjat.
Van egy jo general contractorom aki ingyen odahegeszti a Pasztort es ad ra egy ev garanciat. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 23)

A fémkereszt nem jó, ilyen esős helyen csak saválló acélból lehet csinálni, ahhoz argon védőgázas hegesztés kell, ami drága. A réz és a bronz is ellenáll az esőnek, de a réz patinát kap ( megzöldül ) a bronz pedig a hidegtől fémpestist, és töredezni kezd. Szerintem elegendő lenne a keresztet használt tejeszacskókból ( felfújva ) összeragasztani, egyúttal reklámozhatnánk vele a tejipart és a csomagolóipart is. Ez is pénz. Pastoralt ugyan így nem kellene felszögezni, de öntapadós szövettel felragasztható lenne. (reklám) A dicsfény megoldható egyszerű törött üvegekkel, amiket a fejére szórnánk ( Csöcsi által elhajigált üres pálinkásüvegek darabjai ) ezek a lemenő és a felkelő Nap fényében kellően csillognának. ( reklám az energiatakarékosságra és a pálinkásüvegek újrahasznosítására, Környezetvédelmi Minisztériumi támogatás )


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

:111:


----------



## Zsókuci (2004 Szeptember 23)

Szegény jó Pastoral 
Egy "feltámadásának" már tanui lehettünk!!!
Jobb, ha nem packáztok vele, mint lehet tudni, mi történhet Veletek?
Én időben figyelmeztettelek Benneteket  :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Ja , az egy viszajaros tipus , pedig ha en folszogelem......... :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Na ugyan, mi történhetne ?
Én már végrendelkeztem, hogy az internetet húzzák be a síromba.
A levegővételt abbahagyom, de az írást azért sem.
Különben is, Pastoral azt írta, hogy Jézus mindenkinek megbocsátott minden elkövetett bűnéért és azokért is, melyeket el fog követni. Akkor hát mitől féljek. Bármit teszek, bűntelen vagyok.


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Tessek megmondani nekem , hogy a cyberfaluban a sex is cyber lesz ? Talan a mi falunkbol ered a cyber-sex ?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Ha már ennyire érdeklődsz a részletek után :lol: lennie kell. Szex nélkül a falu olyan mint ipar nélkül a nemzet, vagyisfélkarú óriás. 
Az albán rádiót megkérdezték egyszer a hallgatók:
- Távházasságból születhet-e gyermek.
a válasz:
- Igen, ha a távolság egyezik a hosszal.
Namármost, vegyük sorra, hogy milyen szexuális műveletek lehetségesek.
1,/ Szexuális kapcsolat férfi és nő között
a./ óvszerrel
b./ óvszer nélkül
2,/ Szexuális kapcsolat férfi és férfi között
a./ óvszerrel
b./ óvszer nélkül
3,/Szexuális kapcsolat nő és nő között
4,/Szexuális kapcsolat állattal mindkét nemre
4,1 Grizzly medvével
4,2 Fókával,
4,3 A falu kecskéjével
4,4 A falu tehenével
5,/ B*szogatjuk Pastoralt (mindkét nem )
A falu népességének gyarapitása feltételezi az 1b pont és az albán válasz meglétét. Ellenkező esetben a népesség csak internetes csatlakozással szaporodhat


----------



## FiFike (2004 Szeptember 23)

> A falu kecskéjével


 ha betanitjatok fozni oket akkor a lanyok nem is kellenek :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 23)

Ma hallgattam a Petőfin a rádiókabaréban egy Moldova írást.
Röviden arról van szó, hogy Mityu a kecskéket legelteti a hegyoldalon, a falu asszonyai nem mennek fel hozzá, mert tejet, sajtot, túrót a boltban is kapnak. Igy aztán Mityu a kecskével vezeti le a vágyait. Jobb is a kecske, mint a nő, mert nem kell neki virágot venni, előtte és utána nem kell vele beszélgetni. De azért Mityu megadja a módját, a kecske két hátsó lábát beledugja egy gumicsizmába. Letolja a gatyáját és hozzákezd a művelethez. Igen ám, de a kecske megugrik és elkezd vágtatni a hegyoldalon lefele a falu felé. Mityu kapaszkodik, tartaná vissza, de képtelenség megfogni a kecskét a lejtőn. A kecske végigrohan Mityuval a falun. Egy öreg bátyó látja az esetet és a fejét csóválja.
- Nahát ez a Mityu ! Kivan a segge a gatyából, de fehér motorbiciklire telik neki.


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 23)

Efike írta:


> a hidegtől fémpestist, és töredezni kezd.


Tudnank valami ilyen betegseget szerezni a Pasztornak? A turistak biztos sok fenykepet keszitenenek rola. :idea:


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Szeptember 24)

*en is jelentkezem!*

:roll: namost! a mindezek megtekintesere erkezo rengeteg turistanak szeretnek szallast felajanlani?
Ez az allas meg szabad? akkor szeretnem megpalyazni! :roll:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 24)

Edit,
Te hol koszaltal eddig? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 24)

Tul melege volt keleten nyugaton most elment lehuteni magat Edmontonba :lol: szereti a minuszokat a szep havazast. :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 24)

Lehet hogolyozni es befagyott [email protected] jarkalni :idea:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 24)

*Talaltam egy weboldalt Kitsault falucskarol alias az uj "magyar honrol"... http://www.niho.com/consulting/kitsault.asp
Ajanlanam az oldal aljan a pdf formatumban levo ismertetot megnezni.

Igazan sajnalom aki nem ert angolul de nincs idom leforditani... sorry :-( *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 24)

Koszi a varakozasnal jobban nez ki :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Hát ez valami gyönyörű ! Az isten is nekünk teremtette.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 24)

Efike írta:


> Hát ez valami gyönyörű ! Az isten is nekünk teremtette.





Pszxt mer jon a pastor azt ezt is tele imatkozza


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 24)

> Pszxt mer jon a pastor azt ezt is tele imatkozza


Csak menjen. Pittit és Lacit már előreküldtem a krómozott csövű szívlapáttal :twisted:


----------



## Gabor Edit (2004 Szeptember 26)

*itt olalkodok!*

Pitti! hat azt hitted elvesztem?
A Melitta fonoverrel majdnem minden nap beszelek!
De ennek ellenere jol vagyunk mi is meg ok is! :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Itt sétálgatok a cíberfalu főutcáján és sehol egy lélek.
A falut gondozó házaspár tájékoztatása szerint utoljára Gábor Editet látták, aki az utcai telefonfülkéből beszélt Melittával és Pittinek dobott fel egy levelet a falu postáján. Aztán ő is eltűnt.
Igaz, az éjszaka folyamán hallottak valami zajt a szeszraktár felől, de nem mertek kimenni. Reggel találtak egy agyba főbe vert tetemet, akin hosszú fekete csuha és csuklya volt. Nem mutatott életjelt. 
Most nem tudják, hogy kihez forduljanak, mit kezdjenek vele, mert ez nem tartozik a munkaköri kötelességeik közé.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 28)

ADjal nekik egy uzit, nehogy mar elvigyek a piat mielott odaerunk!


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Az veszélyes. De aláaknáztam taposóaknával Pastoralt és a szeszraktár teljes környékét. A zárszerkezetet feltöltöttem nitroglicerinnel. Nagyot csattan, ha valaki nyitni akarja, és a raktárba betereltem előtte 4 db. éhes grizzly medvét, akkora fogaik vannak mint egy kubai szivar.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 28)

Újra tudnám indítani Pastoralt, de hogy közelítsem meg a műszereimmel ha alá van aknázva?! :?


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Te csak ne kisérletezz ! :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 28)

Most, hogy jobban megnézem a falunk majdnem Alaszka határánál van??? Hát ott nagyon-nagyon hideg van! Majd meglátjátok fűteni kell a szeszraktárat, mert minden be fog fagyni! :? 
Atyavilág!
Gondolkodtatok már azon mi legyen a városka címere?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 28)

Kornel a cimer keszito nagy mester, :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

1,/ A szesz nem fagy meg. 
2,/ Mielőtt megfagyhatna, Csöcsi felmelegíti magát vele.
3,/ Csöcsi nem fog fázni, mert Pitti és Laci üldözni fogja. Így mindhárman kimelegednek.
4,/ A városka címere természetesen whiski szinű alapon nemzetiszínű húsdaráló, alatta keresztbevetve egy pálinkásüveg és egy fehér bot, ami azt szimbolizálja, hogy aki a pálinkásüveghez nyúl, azt leverjük mint vak a poharat. A húsdaráló pedig azt szimbolizálja, hogy aki nem tartja be a városállam törvényeit, az vagy fejbe lesz ütve vele, vagy le lesz darálva.
A címer whiskiszínű alapja azt szimbolizálja, hogy ha nincs szilvapálinka, akkor jó a gabonapálinka is. Mindenesetre szakavatott heraldikusokkal vizsgáltatom a javaslatot, mert a címerpajzs formája még nem tisztázott.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

En tamogatlak , ha idejeben odebb nem ugrasz :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

No úgy látom szöcskekivonatot kell szednem :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Szeptember 28)

*En epp a fuvet nyirom...*


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 28)

En meg faleveleket soprogetek.
Azt hiszem jobb lenne egy turbos soprut beszerezni, mert a sarok haz atka a hosszu jarda 40m amit hagyomanyos soprogetessel eleg nagy fizikai munka. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Meguszhatnad a soprogetest, ha a leveleket egy letra segitsegevel mar a farol gyujtened, nem kell hajolni, es ott az egesz nyarad :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 28)

Igazan remek otlet :roll: van vagy 10 db 30-40eves fa hatalmas lompos bozontos tobb meter magas fa.
Kolonben se birom a magasagot :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Igy jar aki foldbirtokos :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 28)

Ez talán segít Neked Melitta.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

ÖRÖMHÍR!

Részlet a Kitsault weboldalról:
"The Kitsault General Hospital includes x-ray diagnostic equipment and a two-bed ward..."
ahá-ahá-ahá!!! :!: :!: :!: 
Azt hiszem itt be is rendezhetnék egy kis érfestőműhelyt! Ahhoz úgy is X-ray kell. 
Ugye Ti is örültök? :?:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ez aztan az orom hir. :roll: 
Mi leszunk akkor a kiserleti nyuszik?  
Rajtunk akarod kiprobalni az osszes festeszeti tudomanyod? :roll:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Már 5 éve csak érfestéssel foglalkozom, elötte 4 évig a szívsebészetben tevékenykedtem. Úgyhogy Nektek nem kell izgulni, ugyanis jó kezekben lesztek. 
Egy biztos: NEKEM NEM FOG FÁJNI!!! :twisted: 
Mindenkit várni fogok sok szeretettel!


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Akkor már eleget gyakoroltad a festért. Áttérhetnél az érgrafikára, az érrézkarcra, az érszobrászatra, az érreliefre, az érplasztikára, az érkerámiára, és megpróbálozhatnál az érszövéssel is. 
Előtted az egész élet.
Kísérletezz.
Ha mindig csak festegetsz, ellaposodsz és beskatulyáznak. Mutasd meg, hogy igazi művész vagy, és nem egy szimpla érmázoló. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ho-ho!
Én nem csak festegetni szoktam ám, hanem mindenféle kütyüket dugdosok a beszűkült erekbe ami kitágítja vagy éppen ha az kell elzárja. Széles a repertoárom, de igazad van gondolkodom a művészetem fejlesztésén!


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Rendeltem Angolából egy aknamentesítő brigádot. 
Engedélyt kérek Pastoral megközelítésére, aknamentesítésére és újraindítására!
"szeressük felebarátunkat" :!:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Juditom, csinálsz amit akarsz az angolai brigádoddal, de ha Pastoralt újraindítod, akkor Pitti és Csöcsi bosszúból az összes műszarodról leissza a fertőtlenítő alkoholt !
Én szóltam ! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Judit írta:


> Már 5 éve csak érfestéssel foglalkozom, elötte 4 évig a szívsebészetben tevékenykedtem. Úgyhogy Nektek nem kell izgulni, ugyanis jó kezekben lesztek.
> Egy biztos: NEKEM NEM FOG FÁJNI!!! :twisted:
> Mindenkit várni fogok sok szeretettel!






Az valami uj noi divat :shock: A szemfestes mar olyan snasz , a hajfestes elavult , itt az erfestes, mindig van egy ket madar akit belehet palizni :shock: :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Judit írta:


> Ho-ho!
> Én nem csak festegetni szoktam ám, hanem mindenféle kütyüket dugdosok a beszűkült erekbe ami kitágítja vagy éppen ha az kell elzárja. Széles a repertoárom, de igazad van gondolkodom a művészetem fejlesztésén![/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Judit írta:


> Rendeltem Angolából egy aknamentesítő brigádot.
> Engedélyt kérek Pastoral megközelítésére, aknamentesítésére és újraindítására!
> "szeressük felebarátunkat" :!:[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> a hajfestes elavult


Értem én :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)




----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

A kézi műszarjaimat formalinban tartom és van (hordozható) önjáró plazmasterilizátorom! Azzal úgy sem tudtok mit kezdeni!
Tehát foglaljuk össze: nem kapok engedélyt?!
Mert hát a mai világban engedély nélkül...
De akkor mi lesz Pastorallal? Ki látott már magyar falut lelki vezető és ápolgató nélkül? Ha?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

A Pastort elrettento peldakent szetosztogatjuk a falu hivoi kozott kifestett erekkel/ matyo nepi mintak / Ha van isten az ugyis megbocsat es kesobb oszelegozza, ha meg nincs akkor pech. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> En mar hallotam egy ket perverzitasrol, de ez kimaradt az eletembol


Az orvosi egyetemen a professzor a hallgatókhoz fordul.
- Kérem, ma a nemi életről fogunk beszélni. Önök orvosok lesznek, ez igazán nem lehet tabutéma.
Odafordul az egyik kolleginához:
- Mesélje el nekünk pl. ön kedves kollegina, hogy hogyan szokott nemi életet élni, a nemi együttlétnek hány formáját ismeri.
Az utolsó előtti sorból jelentkezik egy másik kollegina és bekiabál.
- 39 professzor úr, 39.
- Üljön le kollegina, nem magát kérdeztem. 
Odafordul az előző nőhöz.
- Nos kollegina ? Ne piruljon.
Az utolsó előtti sorból újra jelentkezik a másik kollegina és bekiabál.
- 39 professzor úr, 39.
- Maradjon már a fenekén ! Ne zavarja a kolleginát. Maga meg ne vörösödjön itten. Nyissa ki a száját és beszéljen.
- Hát.... professzor úr, én hanyatt fexem, szétteszem a lábam....
- 40 professzor úr, már negyven.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Azért lenne egy ötletem. Pastoral bizonyos részét felszögelhetnénk a falu bejárati kapuja fölé (mint Koppány apánk idejében). Csak a miheztartás végett!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Es akkor a nok nem tudnanak a labuk ele nezni es felrelepnenek, Aha :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> A kézi műszarjaimat formalinban


De használd mindenképp a B/R PureForm 2100 formalin recyclert kiválóan alkalmas a formalin regenerálására. De a késed alá nem fexem. Ez az anyag súlyosan irritálja/izgatja a szemet, a bőrt, és irritálja/izgatja a légzőrendszert. Ez méreg !!!! :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Én a Sekusept Fortét használom. Jó fenyőillata van, elnyomja a formalin jellegzetes szúrós szagát. 
De mit aggódsz, műtét alatt altatva leszel és nem érzed az irritációt! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Efike írta:


> > A kézi műszarjaimat formalinban
> 
> 
> De használd mindenképp a B/R PureForm 2100 formalin recyclert kiválóan alkalmas a formalin regenerálására. De a késed alá nem fexem. Ez az anyag súlyosan irritálja/izgatja a szemet, a bőrt, és irritálja/izgatja a légzőrendszert. Ez méreg !!!! :evil:





Mit mergelodsz :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> nem érzed az irritációt!


Ha valami irritál, azt mindig érzem.
Pastoralra visszatérve, nem bánom ha újra működőképessé teszed - amúgy is ölni tudnál a Nobel díjért - de előtte ivartalaanitsd, hogy nehogy szaporodjon. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ehhez a kényes műtéthez a páciensnek beleegyező nyilatkozatot kell tennie írásban. Aláírja valaki helyette? vagy mi legyen?
Beláthatjátok, hogy ez rendkívűl macerás így! Én mindig a békés megoldásokra törekedem, elvégre a Béke Nobel-díj nagy várományosa vagyok.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Ez ügyben leghelyesebb, ha közvetlenül a Bényuszevi Párt parlamenti frakciójának jogi bizottságához fordulsz.
Az én álláspontom szerint nem szükséges beleegyező nyilatkozat.
Itt Izraelben 1991-ben meghalt egyújjonnan érkezett öreg orosz olé. Zsidó volt az istenadta. A Hevra Kadisában szörnyűlkodve vették észre a nagytudású rabbik, hogy a páciensük nincs körülmetélve. 
Kürülmetélték holtában, és eltemették.
Gondolom a fitymadarabot különrepülőgéppel küldték vissza orosz földre, hogy minden rendben legyen :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Nem kellett elvámoltatni?


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Szeptember 29)

Megnéztem ezt a falut.. Nem rossz.. Képzeljétek, ha az egész Canadahun odaköltözne, olyan lenne, mint Jirji Menzel én kis falum-ja :lol: :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> Nem kellett elvámoltatni?


Ezt nem tudom, de ahogy ezeket a vallásosokat ismerem, biztos felszámoltak valamit a különmunkáért. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> Megnéztem ezt a falut.. Nem rossz.. Képzeljétek, ha az egész Canadahun odaköltözne, olyan lenne, mint Jirji Menzel én kis falum-ja


Még mindig nem csináltál címert ? :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Kornél! Mi lössz má' a címerrel? :?:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Lusta dog :shock: Le kene Pastorozni :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> Lusta dog


Ja. Ez is csak a címeket halmozza, de dógozni nem akar. Biztosan politikai pályára készül. Az már fix, hogy a pálinkáról lemondhat.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Jól van, akkor én már le is foglalóztam a házamat. Lesz a bejárati ajtó felett egy címer: piros alapon két fehér érkatéter keresztbe, középen zöld J betű.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Judit írta:


> Jól van, akkor én már le is foglalóztam a házamat. Lesz a bejárati ajtó felett egy címer: piros alapon két fehér érkatéter keresztbe, középen zöld J betű.





Mert kell neked egy egesz erdonyi haz :shock: Hol van a termeszetvedelem :evil: A Kornel meg nem kap palinkat aki nem dolgozik ne is igyek :evil: Te egy haracs erpingalo vagy :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Lakjak sátorban? Az elég környezetkímélő? :?: 
És mi lesz ha kemény mínuszok lesznek? Akkor legalább pálinkát adjatok!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Judit írta:


> Lakjak sátorban? Az elég környezetkímélő? :?:
> És mi lesz ha kemény mínuszok lesznek? Akkor legalább pálinkát adjatok!




A minuszt egy kis fugoleges vonalkaval plusza alakithatod es meg a sator is meleg lesz palinka nincs, mert nem gyozom hangsulyozni, hogy a pitti belfergei lettek irtva vele :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> nem gyozom hangsulyozni, hogy a pitti belfergei lettek irtva vele


Nem is tudtam, hogy természetgyógyász is vagy. 
Juditot meg hagyd békén. Ha házat akar, legyen neki ház. Csak nem várod el tőle, hogy igluut építsen hóból. Nyáron meg fejére olvadjon a tető ? :shock: Az érfestés az komoly művészet, csak csecsemőkorú grizzlymedve farktövéből kiszedett szőrű ecsettel lehet végezni. Különben is, Juditnak már foglaltam helyet az Uffizi őszi tárlatára 3 érképre. Neki műterem kell. Neked elég a raktár is. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

És ha adok Decarist a pálinkáért cserébe?  
A Decaris jó bélféreg ellen, a pálinka jó hideg ellen! Azért mégsem vehetek be Decarist ha fázom!


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Köszönöm szépen Efike!

Igen-igen nekem fűtött műterem kell és néha egy kis pályinka, hogy jobban menjen a munka!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 29)

Azert megneznem a Judittot amint gyujtogeti a szorszalakat :shock: Hat jo legen neki egyhaza egy nagy keresztel amin a Pastoral nemiszerve van folszogelve nikelezett szogekkel, Es vasarnaponkent a fali apraja nagya odajar eret festetni. Nem tudom aranyszinure , vagy csak ugy sotetkekre szeressem :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 29)

> És ha adok Decarist a pálinkáért cserébe?


Azzal már lemaradtál mint a borravaló. Pittiből még Pastorál sem tudná kiimádkozni a pálinkát, ha egyszer bevette :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 29)

Főleg, hogy Pastoral még mindig alá van aknázva. Szegényke.


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Én is sajnálom az aknát. Mekkora nyomás alatt áll ! :twisted:


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Szeptember 30)

Aha..!!! :twisted: ha nem adtok pálinkát, akkor majd fôzök magamnak mindenféle "CAnadian" bogyókból és én leszek a sárkányf? árus, persze legális :lol: \m/


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

K.O.rnél írta:


> Aha..!!! :twisted: ha nem adtok pálinkát, akkor majd fôzök magamnak mindenféle "CAnadian" bogyókból és én leszek a sárkányf? árus, persze legális :lol: \m/[/quote
> 
> 
> 
> Nezd man, nem csinalt cimert , most meg azt firtatja , mi legalis meg mi nem :evil: Kornel , mars a sarokba :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Ez a címertelen sárkányfűárús azt hiszi, hogy mindent megtehet ? 
1,/ Adót vetünk ki a sárkányfű-lé előállítására.
2,/ A sárkányfűre behozatali vámot, a sárkányfűitalra kiviteli vámot vetünk ki.
3,/ A Közegészségügyi és Járványügyi Állomás szakvéleményéhez kötjük, az előállítás jogának engedélyezését.
4,/ Csak olyan sárkányfűből állítható elő sárkánylé, melyet Süsü a sárkány jóváhagyott.
5,/ A sárkányfű-lé nem hígítható vadkörtelével.
6,/ K.O.rnél köteles Judit kése alá feküdni vérérfestés és preparálás céljából, megállapítandó, hogy nem szenved-e olyan ferőző szellemi megbetegedésben amely a sárkányfűlé előállítását ill. forgalmazását eleve lehetetlenné teszi.
7,/A vonatkozó törvények értelmében sárkányfű csak az éhes grizzlyk vadászterületén gyűjthető, a cyberfalu környezetvédelmi terhelésének enyhitése miatt.


----------



## Judit (2004 Szeptember 30)




----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Szeptember 30)

akkó majd csempészek.. :roll:


----------



## pitti (2004 Szeptember 30)

K.O.rnél írta:


> akkó majd csempészek.. :roll:


Csempeszni lehet. Azt a part szbalyzat eloirja.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Az nem lesz jo , mert a benyuszevi csempeszeti felelose egy rohamasoval fog fejbeutni es azonnali elkobzasra iteli minden csopp nedudet. :shock: es szetosztja a Ne csempesz , csinalj cimert bizotsag tagjai kozott :shock:


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Szeptember 30)

nesze.. 

oké csinálok, de mit is kellene szerepeltetnem?? 
1: butykos
2: trikolor
3:?
4?
javaslatokat várok


----------



## Efike (2004 Szeptember 30)

Ha visszaolvasol le van írva.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Szia Efike!  
Azt hiszem engem átcs*szett az Angolai Aknamentesítő Brigádokat Kölcsönző Társaság, mivel hiányos felszereléssel (ruházat, fémkereső detektorok, érvényes oltások, erkölcsi bizonyítvány...) küldték nekem a munkatársaikat!  
Most, hogy létszámellenőrzést tartottam, sajnos szomorúan tapasztaltam, hogy kevesebben vannak. Szemtanúk szerint a ruháikat hátrahagyva a közeli bozótosban tüntek el.
Figyelem! Aki egy csapat félmeztelen ágyékkötős férfihordával találkozik, azonnal jelezzen felém! Attól tartok ugyanis, hogy csak a közelben bújtak meg és szemmel tartják a cyberfalut, hogy alkalomadtán a védtelen női lakosokat zaklathassák pucér, csonttá fagyott jelenlétükkel. 
Most szeretnék tehát bejelentéssel élni Csöcsike rendőrfőnök felé is, hogy innen vegye át a dolgok irányítását, mint hatósági közeg. Ugyanis úgy tűnik fennforgás van.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Szia Judit,
nagyon köszönöm, hogy éber vagy és az eseményeket kézben tartod. Elszomorít viszont, hogy mint hűséges állampolgár Neked kell felhívnod a RENDŐRFŐNÖK figyelmét, ami azért is valószínű, mert nem éber, :evil: miután valamiféle álnyomozása folytán prémiumpálinkát utált ki a saját számára a reprezentációs keretből és azt szopogatja, a rend őrzése helyett.
Mindazonáltal aggodalomra semmi ok.
Tudtommal a kérdéses időpontban Rajtad kívül nőnemű állampolgárunk a cyberfaluban nem tartózkodott, Te viszont nem adtál semmiféle jelzést nemi zaklatásról. Így két eset lehetséges.
1,/ A kommandó létszáma tartósan csökken, egy kevésbé ellenálló egyed elhalálozása és elfogyasztása miatt.
2,/ A hiányzó egyedek az ősi farba-farba felkiáltással nemi szükségleteiket elégítik ki, intimitásra vágyva a bokor meghitt árnyékában.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Aztán ha meglátnak egy női egyedet csak annyit mondanak: elő a farbával! :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Valahogy úgy. 
Egyszer egy arab eltévedt a sivatagban. Elfogyott a vize, elfogyott a kajája. Szerencsétlen csak ment, ment a tűző nap alatt, és készült a halálra. Azért eszébe jutott, hogy utoljára dugni kellene egy jót.
Megállította a tevét és hátrament, de látta, hogy nem ér fel hozzá.
Utolsó erejével osszekapart egy homokbuckát és ráált. Pont jó volt a méret. Épp be akarta lökni, mikor a teve arréblépett.
A mi arabusunk visszavezette a tevét a homokbuckához, újra felmészott, újra be akarta tenni, de a teve megint arréblépett.
Ez így ment egy fél délelőtt.
Egyszer csak egy autó érkezett tülkölve a távolból, egy gyönyörű alig öltözött nővel. Az autó meg volt pakolva tele vizeskannákkal, kajával, minden földi jóval.
A nő odalibegett a mi arabunkhoz.
- Tudnék neked valamiben segítséget nyújtani ?
- Igen. Fogd meg a tevét.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

A rendőrfőnök mentségére legyen mondva, fogászati kezelés alatt áll. Azért mégsem tárgyalhat úgy az angolaiakkal, hogy tele van a szája fogászati tamponnal!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

:?: 
Máris lekezelted ? :shock: 
Remélem elkérted a TB kártyáját, vagy maszekban ment az egész ? :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Nehezen megy a dolog, mert még nem írta alá a beleegyező nyilatkozatot. Pedig nem transzplantálni akarok, csak húzni. 
Valahogy az az érzésem, hogy nem bízik bennem! :?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Rendeld be Pittit is foghúzásra, és cseréld ki őket


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Én nem nagyon szoktam betegeket csereberélni! 
     :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

De ha muszáj :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Csak egymas utan szepen nem tolakodva, mindenki sorra kerul :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Azon gondolkodom, hogy elengedem, már le is vettem róla a hevedereket. Nem erőszak a disznótor! Inkább a fennforgás után nézzen, tárgyaljon az angolaiakkal! Mert fő a biztonság!


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 2)

Éppen készíthetek előjegyzést, ha már ennyi a jelentkező...


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Te kiszeded a fogaikat en fozok nekik tejbepapit. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Macskabenzinből és grízből ?
Nyam-nyam.
Imádom.
Nem is kellenek ezek a fogak 8)


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Akar cuclisuvegbol is kaphatod, mindent a paciensert :!:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Jó. Akkor beszerzek egy rugdalózót és egy 90 kilósra méretezett bölcsőt.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Becsinalni nem lehet mert nem leszel tisztaba teve :!: es akkor ringathatod magad a ................olyan bolcsot szerez be melybol kitudsz gurulni a szuksegleteid onaloan elintezni. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Na ja, ha Te fosatósra főzöd a tejbepapit ! Lehetne esetleg némi pálinkát hozzátenni, hogy megragadjon ?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Jo csomosra fozom :lol: meg kozmasra :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Má megint megkerülted a kérdést. :evil: Túl sok politikust hallgatsz Magyarországon.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Azokat mar nem birom hallgatni :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

De tanultál tőlük :evil: :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Mit lehet tanulni toluk? egyet a penz csinalast.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Mé ! Szerinted ezek a hülye politikusok tudnak pénzt csinálni ? Csak lopni tudják. :x


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

HAt ez az en meg lopni nem tudok :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

Súlyos fogyatékosság itt a Bényuszevi Pártban. A KB elé viszem a vallomásod :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 2)

Keremszepen azert ugy-e nem kell huvosre mennem?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 2)

A maximálisan kiszabható büntetés az életfogytiglanig tartó házasságtörés, de jó ügyvéddel ez is mérsékelhető. Mindez attól függ, hogy a nemlopást hol követted el. Ha Magyarországon, akkor az súlyosbító körülmény, mert ott a tolvajok előnyt élveznek.


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 3)

Ma' megin figyelmeztetni kell a nagyerdemu tagokat, hogy a Benyuszevi partban nem lopunk! A sikkasztas viszont minden ontudatos tag partbeli kotelessege! :!: 
Nezzetek a Lacit mar palinka kimerdeje van!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 3)

> Nezzetek a Lacit mar palinka kimerdeje van!


Nagyon érdekelne, hogy mit szól ehhez a rendőrfőnök és az adóhatóságunk vezetője. Szeretném látni az adóívét. Nekem 256 liter pálinka adót kellett küldenem expressz-madárrajjal a semmiért. És üres a raktár. Felháborító. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 3)

Itt állok a raktárajtó elött, pálinkát szeretnék vételezni, mert elfogyott az érzételenítőm. Az ajtó zárva, nincs itt senki! Mi lesz így a betegeimmel?
:?:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 3)

Nézdd meg őket a raktár mögött, ott szoktak aludni a hűvösön, ha lerészegednek. :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 3)

Pitti írta: ,,Nezzetek a Lacit mar palinka kimerdeje van!''

Na ja ! Csakhogy kizárólag hazai szilva pálinkát mérdelek ki.Nem ami a közös raktárból való! Ebből meg nem adok :twisted: ,mert láttam amint a Pitti nagy hórdókat görgetett kifele a raktárból.Abban volt a mindenki pálinkája! Slussz :twisted: !


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 3)

> Csakhogy kizárólag hazai szilva pálinkát mérdelek ki


Ez így igaz. Nekem is mérdelt, holnapután megyek a Yad Natan nevű magyarajkú faluba, hogy a küldöttjétől átvegyem a mannát. 
A Pitti meg tényleg hordókat görgetett, a Csöcsinek is akkor tört el a keze, mikor meg akarta állítani. De a Pitti egy brutális, és kegyetlenül rágörgette a hordót szegény védtelen Csöcsire. Aztán vihogva elvitte a piát, még a kötelező elsősegélynyújtásra sem állt meg. Ez egy ámokivó ! :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 3)

Micsodaaa? Átgázolt Csöcsin a hordóval és még cserben is hagyta? Ezt az elvetemültséget :roll: ! Állítsátok meg a Pittit a hordóval! Még kilyukad az a hordó ebben a nagy hajszában.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 3)

Már késő, mert megitta az egész tartalmát. Tudod milyen. Nyeli a szeszt mint bő torkú lefolyó az esővizet. Ráadásul a hordót kifordította és lenyalogatta a dongákat, hogy nyoma se maradjon a pálinkának. 
Majd jól följelentem, mert a pálinkán nem volt zárjegy.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 3)

Mostmár jó lenne, ha szépen tisztáznánk, hogy ki milyen funkciót tölt be a faluban! Lehet jelentkezni önkéntes alapon, vagy ki is jelölhetjük. Ki legyen a raktár őre stb...
Javaslatokat várunk! majd szépen közösen demokratikusan eldöntjük a posztokat.  
Az biztos, hogy Csöcsike a RENDŐRFŐNÖK. ://:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 3)

Tiltakozom.
Csöcsi nem lehet rendőrfőnök, mert nem végezte el a dr. Sorge Rendőrtiszti Főiskolát, a Marxizmus-Leninizmus Esti Egyetem nőgyógyász és kazánkovács szakát, nem hajlandó sárga csillagot tűzni a mellére, pedig a sheriffnek az kötelező, továbbá alkohollal könnyen megvásárolható.
Rólam vegyetek példát. Minálunk a családban demokrácia van. 
Mindenki azt csinál, amit én akarok.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Rendorfonoki posztomrol, juszt sem mondok le :evil: Ha mertek , levalthattok, habar nem ajanlom :evil: Mint a szabadkomuves mozgalom hithu tamogatoja tiltakozom, es az Ensz ide vonatkozo jogszabalya alpjan, egy rozsdamentes hobozli piszkaloval megvedem allaspontomat. Bizom benne , hogy esetleges lincselesi szandekukrol sikerult onoket a salyat erdekukben lebeszelnem :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

Az Ön válaszában burkolt politikai megfélelmítést megértettük. Ezuton kérem a Bényuszevi Párt Parlamenti Vizsgálóbizottságának összehívását, az Ön személytelenségének A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,M,N,O,P,Q,R,S,T,U,V,Y tipusú átvilágítását. 
Ön köteles beszámolni a Parlamenti Vizsgálóbizottságnak arról, hogy igaz-e az újságban megjelent hír, miszerint Ön:
1,/ 1940 május 20,-án behatolt özvegy Csrmák Vincéné nyudijas fókaidomár lakására és eltulajdonított besurranó tolvajlással egy lehamuzott XIII. századból való perzsa rongyszőnyeget,
2,/ 1954, augusztus 7,-én éjféli szentmise után Ön betört a közös zsidó-muzulmán templomba, megverte az őrzéssel megbízott buddhista szerzetest és ellopta az oltári szentséget a terítővel együtt.
3,/ 1961 február 4,-én Ön a moszkvai egyházkerület paroszláv nagytemplomában fekete misét rendezett
4,/ 1969 május 8,-án Mátészalkán lopott és kivilágítatlan biciklivel olyan tyúkot lopott, amelyik kukorékolt.
5,/ 1975 ápilis 4,-én a budapesti Felvonulás Téren hamisan énekelte az Internacionálét, és elvétette a díszlépést.
6,/ Ön 1945-től folyamatosan együttműködött a KGB-vel és Csöcsös fedőnéven III/303-as ügynök volt, folyamatos megfigyelés alatt tartotta saját magát.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

FIGYELEM !
Vészhelyzet.
Az Al-Dzsazira honlapján megjelent pastu nyelvű információ szerint az Al-Kaida tervei között szerepel a Cyberfalu megtámadása, öngyilkos merénylőkkel, sárkányrepülővel akarják felrobbantani a Pálinkaraktár nevű polgári létesitményt.
Az akció tervét a római pápa, az orosz pátriárka és a jerusalaimi főrabbi elítélte.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Efike írta:


> Az Ön válaszában burkolt politikai megfélelmítést megértettük. Ezuton kérem a Bényuszevi Párt Parlamenti Vizsgálóbizottságának összehívását, az Ön személytelenségének A,B,C,D,E,F,G,H,I,J,K,L,M,N,O,P,Q,R,S,T,U,V,Y tipusú átvilágítását.
> Ön köteles beszámolni a Parlamenti Vizsgálóbizottságnak arról, hogy igaz-e az újságban megjelent hír, miszerint Ön:
> 1,/ 1940 május 20,-án behatolt özvegy Csrmák Vincéné nyudijas fókaidomár lakására és eltulajdonított besurranó tolvajlással egy lehamuzott XIII. századból való perzsa rongyszőnyeget,
> 2,/ 1954, augusztus 7,-én éjféli szentmise után Ön betört a közös zsidó-muzulmán templomba, megverte az őrzéssel megbízott buddhista szerzetest és ellopta az oltári szentséget a terítővel együtt.
> ...





Hat igen , kerem Kis falunkba is bekoszontott a korabbi rendszerekben olyan jol bevalt ragalmazasi hullam. Az emberi roszindulat netovabja. Eloszor sarga csillag viselesere akartak ravenni, majd a meteles kovetkezett, Miutan nem jartak eredmenyel, most ragalomhadjaratot inditottak. Elvtarsak Testvereim, ne hagyuk elveszni demokratikus jogainkat a palinka ivashoz , Ne higyunk az Izrael felol erkezo ragalmak valodisagaban. Kicsiny falunk alkotmanyos jogrendszerenek megdontesere iranyulo kulfoldi beavatkozast a Gogol utcai kocsma teljes torzsgardaja is eliteli. Nem vagyunk egyedul. Harcunkat tamogatja minden rendes palinkaszereto allampolgar , es a magyar erfestok orszagos bizottsaga. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Efike írta:


> FIGYELEM !
> Vészhelyzet.
> Az Al-Dzsazira honlapján megjelent pastu nyelvű információ szerint az Al-Kaida tervei között szerepel a Cyberfalu megtámadása, öngyilkos merénylőkkel, sárkányrepülővel akarják felrobbantani a Pálinkaraktár nevű polgári létesitményt.
> Az akció tervét a római pápa, az orosz pátriárka és a jerusalaimi főrabbi elítélte.





Remhir terjeszto. Az anyosom repked madzagon. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 4)

Én csak azt nem értem minek az Al-Dzsazirának pálinka?!
Hát ők nem is ihatnak alkoholt, mert a főnökük anno megtiltotta. 
Tudom én mire megy ki a játék! Felfedezték a pálinka csodálatos érzéstelenítő tulajdonságát (zsibbasztja az agyat) és ennek segítségével nyugodtan moshatják egymás agyát, hogy minél nagyobb zöldségeket találjanak ki. 
Én ezt nem engedem! :twisted: 
Kérek mindenki, hogy egy emberként álljunk ki a terrorista-pálinkarabló-faluromboló-öngyilokok ellen. A nagy nehezen összeharácsolt pálinkát nem adhatjuk csak úgy...
Most már csak azt kellene kitalálni ki legyen az az egy ember, aki kiáll!
Szerintem a RENDŐRFŐNÖK feladata lenne! Neki van képesítése fennforgás esetén.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

> Én csak azt nem értem minek az Al-Dzsazirának pálinka?!
> Hát ők nem is ihatnak alkoholt, mert a főnökük anno megtiltotta.


Nem isszák meg. Atombombára akarják cserélni. A CIA szerint van valami Pitti nevű beépített ügynökük, azzal üzletelnek. Már keresik a pasast.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 4)

Akko' kűdjük a Pittit tárgyalni! :twisted: 
Különben hülék ezek az Al-Dzsazirások, nem tudják, hogy mi a jó! Bezzeg fejeket lecsapkodni, gyerököt robbantani azt szeretik, de a jó kis pálinka kellemesnek mondható utóhatását nem. 
Ki érti eztet? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

Én nem :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

Efike írta:


> > Én csak azt nem értem minek az Al-Dzsazirának pálinka?!
> > Hát ők nem is ihatnak alkoholt, mert a főnökük anno megtiltotta.
> 
> 
> Nem isszák meg. Atombombára akarják cserélni. A CIA szerint van valami Pitti nevű beépített ügynökük, azzal üzletelnek. Már keresik a pasast.





Ugyes Efike ugyes, eltereljuk a figyemet a mi kis doglott teknosbeka ugyunkrol? Nem tanultad te eztet valamelyik elnoktol? Remhirterjeszto. A Pittinek nincsen atombombaja, O egy ketlabon jaro bamba. :evil: En mindenkeppen az Efiket allitanam ki, ha fociznank de itten masrol van szo.A Palinkat az Efi es a Pitti bunszovetsegben lenyulta. Ez teny. Ahoz hogy a hianyt es a nyomaikat eltuntessek, nem rettennek visza egy atomhaboru kirobbantasatol sem. Folhaborito. Kepesek ledobni az atombombat :shock: Es ha a labamra esik?Mi lesz akkor az ehezo arvaimmal? Ki valalja ezert a nemzetkozi feleloseget? Javaslom hogy a Benyuszevi erfesto brigadja azonnal lepjen akcioba, es megkulombozteto jelzesekkel lassa el eme ket galad megrogzott palinkabetyart :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

Ugye kedves Csöcsi, nem gondolod komolyan, hogy a teknősbéka ügy el van felejtve. Főkönyveimben nyilván van tartva, hogy a kedves családi éxer-teknős amit elküldtem Neked, kiegyenlítetlen a mai napig. Érdekes módon Dulifuli eltűnt. Ezt már korábban is hiányoltam. Sem itt nálam, sem ott Nálad nem található. Talán megirigyelted a szintén magyar Pándy sikereit, aki sikeresen több feleséget emésztett el ? 
Kikérem magamnak, hogy engem atombomba tárolásával és atomháború kirobbantásának tervével vádolsz. Ez aljasság. Nekem egyáltalán nincs atombombám. Csak hidrogénbombát és neutronbombát tartok a spájzban, de annyi van belőlük, hogy őrizni nehéz. Ráadásul a feleségem a múltkor alattuk felejtette a porszívót és át kellett pakolnom az egész készletet.
A Pitti nevű pálinka és atombombaüzér barátoddal - akivel Te egy húron pendülsz - ne keverj össze. Én arra az emberre nagyon haragszom, mert hivatali hatalmával visszaélve 256 liter pálinkámtól szabadított meg, aljas módon azt állitva, hogy a Bényuszevi Párt Adóhivatalának tartozom. A pálinkát hiánytalanul elküldtem - minden belég a rendelkezésemre áll - de a raktár csodás módon üres. Pitti kérdésemre azt válaszolta, hogy az Al-Kaida fenyegetése miatt kénytelen volt evakuálni a pálinkát. De még Laci sem tudja, hogy hová. Attól tartok, hogy megint forral valamit.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 4)

Az nem lenne baj, ha bort forralna szegfűszeggel, fahéjjal, borssal. A forralt bor hideg éjszakákon csodákat művel!
Lefogadom az Al-Khaidások ezt sem tudják! :?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

> Az nem lenne baj, ha bort forralna


Te csak ne mesterkedj itten, a Csöcsi érdekében. NEM ADOM A BORT. Nagyon jól tudom, hogy tíz körömmel szeretné visszakaparni, még akkor is, ha a Lehel piacon vásárolt 4 Ft-os tablettás-bor, de nem és nem. Ezt a Csillag börtönből az életem és szabadságom kockáztatásával, az elektronikus figyelőrendszer agyafúrt kijátszásával sikerült biztonságba helyeznem. Nem adom oda forralt bor céljára, habár egy kis víz javítana a minőségén. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 4)

Egyszer jött hozzánk a Csillagból egy rab, az is csempészni akart a bútorgyártó részlegből szögeket. Csak szegény nem tudta, hogyha a koponyájába veri be, az még nem számít csempészésnek, hanem írtó nagy hülyeségnek! Szegényke. :cry:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

Az a Csöcsi volt ugye ? Nekem elárulhatod. Nem mondom el senkinek.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 4)

Na jó, elárulom. De csak azért, mert tudom, hogy egymásközt vagyunk. Illetéktelenek fülébe nem jut ez az információ. 8)


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 4)

Gondoltam. Már korábban is szöget ütött a fejébe néhány dolog. :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 4)

En csak egyszer szoktam szogetutni a fejbe, es az eleg is . Pancser :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 4)

Efike írta:


> Érdekes módon Dulifuli eltűnt. Ezt már korábban is hiányoltam. Sem itt nálam, sem ott Nálad nem található.


Ne feszegessuk. En se szeretnem ha a felesegemet feszegetne valaki ha veletlenul eltunik es senki se talajja. :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

Ezt úgy érted, hogy már körbe is szögezte a fadobozt ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Tobszor is :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

Pedig megmondtam világosan, hogy a döglött éxerteknősért garanciális árút akarok, átdukkózva, ütés,-és golyóálló burkolattal. 
Legalább hagytál neki levegőzőnyilást ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Hat eloszor is az a dog amit te kuldtel , annak anyi koze volt az ekszerteknoshoz mint Horti lovanak az igavonashoz.. A kanari szigetekrol szarmazo nagy bohom doglott elefant teknost probalod ekszerkent ram sozni? Ilyet meg az othoni gagyis romak sem tettek. Ki volt fenyesitve az igaz, de ez nem javitott a szagan. Kulomben is minek hagytam volna lukat rajta. Leskelodni akarsz? Ez nem a noi napozo :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

Kész szerencse, hogy idejében bekameráztam a lakhelyed, így van megbízható és jó minőségű szines felvételem arról, hogy a szerencsétlen és védekezésre képtelen éxerteknősömet, a rád nagyon is jellemző brutalitással előbb vegyi úton kezelted, hogy a páncélja megpujuljon, majd egy motorkerékpárpumpával addig pumpáltad, hogy a kanári szigeteken honos mocsári teknős (Emys orbicularis) méretére dagadjon.
Engem nem lehet átverni, mert nagyon jól tudom azt is, hogy Dulifuli nincs a fadobozban amit gondosan leszögeztél -kétszer is - és szándékodban állt elküldeni, hogy majd azt állíthasd, hogy útközben megszökött.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 5)

Most mar csak az a kerdes hogy kivulrol vagy belulrol lett az a fadoboz beszogelve? :roll: HA valaszt kapok akkor mar minden vilagos lesz. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

> akkor mar minden vilagos lesz


A fadobozban most sötét van. Csak nem gondolod Csöcsiről, hogy még villanyvilágítást és szerelt bele ? :evil: Nincs is villanya. Petróleumlámpával nézi a képernyőt.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Melitta írta:


> Most mar csak az a kerdes hogy kivulrol vagy belulrol lett az a fadoboz beszogelve? :roll: HA valaszt kapok akkor mar minden vilagos lesz. :idea:




A Kerdes csak az, hogy ezt a zartosztalyt kivulrol vagy belulrol zartuk be :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Természetesen belülről!!! :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 5)

Tereszetesen kivulrol :lol: :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Kérdés az, hogy ki van benn és ki van kinn?
Ezek szerint én beszorultam! :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Mindig dijaztam az egyetertest


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Judit írta:


> Kérdés az, hogy ki van benn és ki van kinn?
> Ezek szerint én beszorultam! :roll:





Ez attol fugg, hogy melyik oldalan vagyunk az ajtonak :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

A kipárnázott vagy a nem kipárnázott oldalán az ajtónak?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Bobiskolni akarsz rajta :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

Természetesen belül. A kipárnázott ajtó megvéd bennünket a külvilágtól, ahol nálunk sokkal veszélyesebb őrültek vannak. 
Jé, a Csöcsi kinnmaradt !


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Tentikézni, csicsikálni, alukálni, szunyókálni stb...
Az ágyon meg majd bekopogok.
Elvégre ez egy zárt osztály!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

Mi a bajom itt nekem ?
Hozzák a reggelit, ebédet, vacsorát.
Dolgozni nem kell csak kisdolgozni meg nagydolgozni, de az sem baj, ha bennt megyek ki, jön a nővér és pucol. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Efike írta:


> Természetesen belül. A kipárnázott ajtó megvéd bennünket a külvilágtól, ahol nálunk sokkal veszélyesebb őrültek vannak.
> Jé, a Csöcsi kinnmaradt !






:kaboom:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Én is jól megvagyok itt, bár lehetne kényelmesebb a rácsoságy. A TV program is lehetne változatosabb, nem tudom milyen film lehet az a monoszkóp, de mindig azt adják. 
Néha ha túl aktív vagyok mindenféle kütyüt tesznek a fejemre és olyankor villanyozó érzésem van, meg hátraköti a karjaimat és úgy rohadtul nehéz rágni a körmeimet. Megoldottam, mert ilyenkor a lábkörmeimet rágom. Ezek a hülye ápolók nem tudják, hogy a kabátot elölről kell összekötni, hiába ordítom nekik. 
Amúgy minden oké, néha belemarkolok az ápolók kemény fenekébe és olyankor kapok mindenféle tablettát, hogy ne érezzek késztetést erre. 
A kaja jó, világítás van, fűtenek és nem utolsósorban JÓ A TÁRSASÁG!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Kedves Vereskezu Juditt/ akinek szikeje is van/
Nagyon orulok hogy koreinkben jol erzed magad , es viszonylag gyorsan atestel a kezdeti asszimilacios idoszakon. Azert a Pittivel meg az Efivel vigyazz mert neha jon a roham. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Már a kezeimben vannak a tervek és engedélyek a Cyber falu-beli dühöngő felépítésére. Mindig a soron következő roham elött álló kollegánkat fogjuk oda becsukni. Jó lesz az ellátás, majd meglátjátok! Nagy tolongásra számítok. 
A főbejárat felett ez a felírat lesz: JOBB MINT OTTHON. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)

Az nagyon jo lesz. Zartosztalyon zartabb osztaly.  Lehet venni berletet? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 5)

Csakis! Akinek bérlete van, az az ötödik benntlét után választhat egy grátisz elektrosokkos kezelés vagy egy hét kényszerzubbony között. 
Lesznek különféle akciók: egy hét falnézés, láthatatlan legyek elkapása stb...
Úgy tervezem, jönnek majd vendég ápolók és smasszerek más híres zártosztályokról pl.: Magyar Parlament, szegedi Csillag
Természetesen csak annak jár mind ez a kedvezmény akinek bérlete van! 
Tehát váltson bérletet ön is, mert megérdemli! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 5)

> Az nagyon jo lesz. Zartosztalyon zartabb osztaly.


Na mi van ? Nem láttál még matrjoska babát ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 5)




----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Nagyon gyanús nekem, hogy a falucímerből nem lesz semmi, ugyanis K.O.rnél nem jelentkezik! Vagy lehet, hogy alkotói válságban van? :5:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

Nem olvastad az étlepaot ? Csöcsi ma rántott K.O.rnélt kínál petrezselymes újburgonyával, köményes céklával, és a címer azért nem készül, mert a csülkeiből kocsonyát főzött. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Be kellene már záratni Csöcsike népkonyháját, mert lassan megfőzi az egész falut! Szólni kellene az illetékes hatóságoknak. Az a bökkenő, hogy Csöcsi a rendőrfőnök, úgyhogy bunda az egész!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

Amíg a K.rnélt főzi semmi baj. Akkor kiabálj, ha engem akar főzni, mert, ha pacalpörköltet gyárt belőlem vagy sóletet, akkor soha nem érek hozzád. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Én kimentelek még a bográcsból is! Isten őrizz, hogy Csöcsi mester megfőzzön! Hát nem azért ültem annyit az ablakban, hogy csak úgy feldolgozzák a lovagomat! Csak kiálts ha már a késsel megy feléd, és akkor már én is indulok menteni.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 7)

Na, ezzel is megvonank,mar van bordisznu uzletunk, a kifozde is alakul,
tovabbi lehetosegek utan lehet kutakodni :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

> hogy csak úgy feldolgozzák a lovagomat!


Igen Judit, ez nagyon szép, hogy mindenkivel tudatosítod lovagi mivoltomat. 
Engem még Arthúr kiráj perzsaszőnyegen, aranypallossal ütött, vert lovaggá. Mellettem volt egy bányaló, azóta ló-vak.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Efike! Ne higgy a Csöcsi nevű galád szakácsnak, nem én vagyok a black widow (én már régen eldobtam az özvegyi fátylat)! Az egy mániákus pasifaló (szó szerint) gyászos némber volt. 
Én viszont tele vagyok élettel, igaz hogy az én mániám az érfestés és egyéb belső dolgok tanulmányozása. Tehát a belsőségekkel csak így közvetve találkozom, de hogy megenni? Na nem!
Különben én azt hittem, hogy mindenki tudja, hogy még Arthur ütött lovaggá. Vagy csak én hallottam volna, hogy csörömpöl a páncélod?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Melitta! 
Alakul a falu!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

> én már régen eldobtam az özvegyi fátylat


Na azt nagyon reméltem, mert a lepedővirtuózok egyes számú háziszabálya, 
1, Házinyúlra nem lövünk.  
Azt hiszem vallást kell változtatnom sürgősen. Amig csak Dulifuli állt a sorban, elegendőnek látszott a muzulmán vallás, de most, hogy Te is fátylakat lobogtatsz, kénytelen vagyok felvenni a mormon hitet.
Mégis hát, törődnöm kell a cyberfalu benépesítésével, figyelembe véve a Csöcsi féle népkonyhát, amely várhatóan nagyon sok gyomorbántalomban elhalálozott vendéget produkál. Még csak 56 éves vagyok, így megvan minden reményem, hogy három feleséggel demográfiai robbanást okozzak. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Az egyik legyen kigyobuvolo :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

> Az egyik legyen kigyobuvolo


Mondjuk Pastoral. Hátha megmarja :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Nem is gondoltam , hogy a fiuk is erdekelnek :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 7)

A tantusz elgurult................
nem esett le. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Most szétröhögtem az agyamat!!!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Ne rongald nem lesz jo a levesbe :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Agyvelőleves. Szép kilátások!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

> Nem is gondoltam , hogy a fiuk is erdekelnek


Mitől vagy olyan biztos, hogy fiú ? Láttad már ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Efike írta:


> > Nem is gondoltam , hogy a fiuk is erdekelnek
> 
> 
> Mitől vagy olyan biztos, hogy fiú ? Láttad már ?




Ebben igazad van , csak hat probalt udvarolni a Dulinak abbol gondoltam :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Judit írta:


> Agyvelőleves. Szép kilátások!




Nem szereted? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Pastoral udvarolni? :?:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 7)

> Ebben igazad van , csak hat probalt udvarolni a Dulinak abbol gondoltam


Lehet, hogy leszbikus ? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

A sajátomból készültet nem annyira. Tudod amikor lenyelném, fura mód gombóc lesz a torkomon és nem tudom lenyelni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Efike írta:


> > Ebben igazad van , csak hat probalt udvarolni a Dulinak abbol gondoltam
> 
> 
> Lehet, hogy leszbikus ? :shock:





Lehet, de akkor o adja az erzekit :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Judit írta:


> A sajátomból készültet nem annyira. Tudod amikor lenyelném, fura mód gombóc lesz a torkomon és nem tudom lenyelni.




Valogatos vagy :shock: Finnyas


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 7)

Igen, nem tehetek róla. Pedig próbálok erről a nüanszról leszokni, de nem megy!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 7)

Regen en is igyvoltam, de azt betudom silany neveltetesemnek. Akarat ero kerdese :evil: Volt egy izraeli ismerosom aki ilyen esetben csak anyit kerdezett, es ha megfizetem?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Tehát csak akarnom kell és meg tudom enni a saját agyamból készült levest? Remélem gyerekek nem nagyon olvassák ezt a fórumot..


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Judit írta:


> Tehát csak akarnom kell és meg tudom enni a saját agyamból készült levest? Remélem gyerekek nem nagyon olvassák ezt a fórumot..




Regen olvastak de aztan jottem en


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 8)

csocsike írta:


> Judit írta:
> 
> 
> > Tehát csak akarnom kell és meg tudom enni a saját agyamból készült levest? Remélem gyerekek nem nagyon olvassák ezt a fórumot..
> ...


Miota a Csocsi felrakta a fenykepet a gyerekek elriadtak. :shock:


----------



## K.O.rnél (2004 Október 8)

Igen! én is :lol: mostanában nem jelentkeztem "falusi" népség, de kicsit fellendült a meló. Jövô héten pedig ismét nem láttok mert a lakásom befejezésén fogok tüsténkedni. De nem felejtettem el a címert, sem plusz még sárkányfüjjet+illegális pálinkát kell fôznöm a "falusiaknak". El ne kapjatok, figyelnem kell.. Csak fôzzetek fôzzetek, addig én majd csempészek :8:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

> De nem felejtettem el a címert,


Csak tudnám, hogyan csinálod, mikor Csöcsi dühében a csülkeidből meg a füledből már rég kocsonyát főzött a népkonyháján. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Aki tud az kéz és fül nélkül is tud! Ez az igazi munkaerő!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Igen. Igy ideális. Valódi szellemi munka. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

A Csöcsi azért főz ennyit mostanában, mert az Arany Fakanál Díjra hajt?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Te! Nekem itten ne disznolkodj! Tudod te mit jelent angolul, hogy fakanal? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Tudom! Akkor legyen Arany Habverő Díj. :lol: 
Mi lesz a mai menü? Ha lehetne valami diétásat készíts, mert a tegnapi K.O.rnél pörkölt egy kicsit megülte a gyomromat.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Tudom, hogy nem volt a legjobb valasztas,de hat hozott alapanyag :roll: Ma magam intezkedem . Hoztam nektek , nekunk valo horoszkopot Tessek. :shock: 

ŐSZINTE HOROSZKÓP

Vízöntő : Jan. 20. - Feb. 18.

Találékony elme vagy és épp ezért sokra akarod vinni. Rengeteget hazudozol. Ugyanazokat a hülye hibákat követed el, mert annyira átkozottul ostoba vagy. Mindenki azt gondolja rólad, hogy elfuserált egy alak vagy és utálják a pofádat.


Halak : Feb. 19. - Márc. 20.

Élénk a képzeleted - gyakran gondolod, hogy a CIA vagy az FBI figyeltet téged. Rendkívül csekély a befolyásod a barátaidra, ismerőseidre és az emberek kikérik maguknak állandó erőfitogtatásodat. Önbizalomhiányban szenvedsz és általában véve egy szarcsimbók vagy. A Halak rémes dolgokat tesznek kis állatokkal.

Kos: Márc. 21. - Ápr. 19.

Úttörő típus vagy és a legtöbb emberről azt gondolod, hogy köcsög. Gyorsan rápirítasz másokra, türelmetlen vagy és megveted az emberek tanácsait. Semmi máshoz nem értesz, mint hogy kiboríts mindenkit a környezetedben. Egy igazi fasz vagy, ennek ellenére mindig problémáid vannak az erekcióval...

Bika : Ápr. 20. - Máj. 20.

Gyakorlatias vagy és kitartó. Bulldogtermészeted van és rengeteget dolgozol - a legtöbb ember azt gondolja rólad, hogy egy csökönyös, makacs seggfej vagy. Beszéd közben hajlamos vagy a nyáladzásra és köpködésre. Hülye kommunista vagy.

Ikrek : Máj. 21. - Jún. 21.

Jó eszű és intelligens vagy. Téged azért szeret sok ember, mert biszex vagy. Hajlamos vagy rá, hogy túl sokat várj vissza szinte semmiért. Az étteremben hagyott borravalód úgy néz ki, mintha eltévesztetted volna a tizedesvesszőt... Egy olcsójános fattyú vagy. Az Ikrek megrögzötten dögönyöznek a vérfertozés mocskos tócsáiban.


Rák : Jún. 22. - Júl. 22.

Együttérző és megértő vagy mások problémáival, s ettől igazi balfék palimadár... Csak halasztgatod a dolgokat. Ezért mindig is csak segélyeken fogsz tengődni és szart sem ér az életed. Csak Rákok vannak a dutyikban...

Oroszlán : Júl. 23. - Aug. 22.

Úgy gondolod, hogy született vezető vagy. A többiek úgy gondolják, hogy egy idióta barom vagy. A legtöbb Oroszlán erőszakos kötekedő. Hiú vagy és nem bírod elviselni az őszinte kritikát, az arroganciád pedig vérforraló. Az Oroszlánok tolvaj kurvapecérek, akik jobban szeretik a maszturbálást az igazi szexnél.

Szűz : Aug. 23. - Szep. 22.

Te vagy a logikus típus, aki utálja a rendezetlenséget. Akadékoskodó szarevőséged kiborítja a barátaidat és munkatársaidat. Hideg vagy, nincsenek érzelmeid és gyakran elalszol szex közben. A Szűzekbol jó politikusok és kerítők lesznek.

Mérleg : Szep. 23. - Okt. 22.

Te vagy a művész-típus - mert nem tudsz megbírkózni a valósággal. Ha férfi vagy, szinte biztosan buzi vagy. Esélyed egy jó álláshoz vagy a meggazdagodáshoz valahol nulla és mínusz ötmillió között... A legtöbb Mérleg nő kurva. Minden rohadt Mérleg nemi betegségben pusztul el.

Skorpió : Okt. 23. - Nov. 21.

Sunyin ravasz vagy és cseppet sem megbízható. A csúcsot azért fogod elérni, mert egy gramm erkölcs nem sok, annyi nem szorult beléd. A legmocskosabb rohadék vagy az egész zodiákusban - hála az égnek a legtöbb Skorpiót idejében kinyírják.

Nyilas : Nov. 22. - Dec. 21.

Lelkes vagy és optimista. Csökönyösen a szerencsére hagyatkozol, de csak mert a tehetségnek az írmagja is hiányzik beloled. A Nyilasok döntő többsége alkoholista és az emberek csak röhögnek rajtad. Értéktelen kis szarházi vagy.

Bak : Dec 22 - Jan 19.

Konzervatív vagy és fosol a kockázattól. Alapvetően egy értéktelen, ügyeskedő kis trágya vagy. Arnold Benedictet kivéve egyetlen egy fontos Bakot sem produkált a világtörténelem. A társadalom szerencséjére legtöbbetek impotens is...

A horoszkóp ismeretlen szerző műve


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

"Sunyin ravasz vagy és cseppet sem megbízható. A csúcsot azért fogod elérni, mert egy gramm erkölcs nem sok, annyi nem szorult beléd. A legmocskosabb rohadék vagy az egész zodiákusban - hála az égnek a legtöbb Skorpiót idejében kinyírják. "

Micsodaaaaaaaaaaa?!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

En is skorpio vagyok :shock: A farkam a fegyverem


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Hát aki rendőrfőnök annak szüksége is van rá! Be kell vetni a nehéztüzérséget a bandita pálinkarablók ellen. Nem?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Mar probaltam de kirohogtek . Azt mondtak , ja , ez olyan minta ..... csak sokkal kisebb :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Fegyverboltot kellene nyitni a faluban és ki-ki az igényeinek megfelelőt vehet. Nyilván attól függ ki mit akar vele lőni. Fácánt vagy bakot.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

En a tyuknal maradnek ha lehet kernem


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Milyen rendőrfőnök az ilyen, aki a coltjában csak két golyót tart ? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Idaig eleg volt :shock:Te is csak kritizalni tudsz :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

> Szűz : Aug. 23. - Szep. 22.
> 
> Te vagy a logikus típus, aki utálja a rendezetlenséget. Akadékoskodó szarevőséged kiborítja a barátaidat és munkatársaidat. Hideg vagy, nincsenek érzelmeid és gyakran elalszol szex közben. A Szűzekbol jó politikusok és kerítők lesznek.


Ez egy hülye, aki írta. Mi az, hogy hideg vagyok ? Forró vagyok. Érzelmes vagyok. Alvás közben is szexelek. Életemben nem foglalkoztam kerítéssel. Mi vagyok én. Lakatos ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Hat tudom en , hogy mi vagy? Mi vagyok en Isten? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Az nem. Csak kereszt. Vagy az egyik lator. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Felismertek :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 8)

JUdit dontsed mar el ujra szuletsz vagy kimaszol a sarkanygyomrabol.
Hivjam a nogyogyaszt vagy a gyomormosast alkalmazzam.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Elkestel , mar kigyutt :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Már kieszközöltem magam a sárkányból, de egy kis csokival megtámogathatnál, hogy magamhoz térjek!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 8)

Csokit azt adhatok , milyent szeretsz? EN a Milkaval vagyok joban.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Milkával én is jóba vagyok, de nálam No1 a mogyorós! Jó nagy mogyorókkal. Köszi.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Melita, itt csokit kertek , nem a tehennel valo kapcsolatodat kerdeztek :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 8)

Szivesen latlak ha eljosz kapsz mogyoros csokit.
Milyen szerencse hogy a anyukam mindenfele csokit arul. :lol: 
A Milkaval valo elvezkedesemet senki nem tudja tonkre tenni meg ha le tehenezed akkor se. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Judit írta:


> Milkával én is jóba vagyok, de nálam No1 a mogyorós! Jó nagy mogyorókkal. Köszi.





A mogyoros milka , az a bika? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 8)

En az epres tejszinesre vagyok beallva


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Olyan bikat nem ismerek :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Melitta! Ettél már olyan réteges Milkát, alul fehér, a teteje barna. Olyan az alakja, mint egy snowboardnak. Hatalmas. 
Akkor csípem még a szőlős-mandulásat, a sima fehéret, mindenféle joghurtosat, ettem már háromszög alakút. Mind-mind nagyon fincsi. 
Egy gond van, ha egyet kinyitsz, nem állod meg, hogy meg ne edd mindet!


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Szegény Gombóc Artur is szerette a kereket, a lyukasat, a töltöttet, a...


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

:shock: A Gomboc Artur az Efi alneve? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Nem :evil: Az Efi nem szereti a csokoládét :idea: De minden mást, ami P betűvel kezdődik :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

PRALINÉ, PALACSINTA, PUNCSTORTA, PITE, PISKÓTA, PÜSPÖKKENYÉR


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Efike írta:


> Nem :evil: Az Efi nem szereti a csokoládét :idea: De minden mást, ami P betűvel kezdődik :lol:






fujjjjj!!!!!!!!!! Hogyne hogy nekik is jo legyen? :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

PALACSINTA, PÉNZ, PIA, PÁLINKA....


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Ugylatszik kezd piszkos lenni a fantaziam :shock: Lehet hogy oregszem? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

:shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

> Lehet hogy oregszem?


Á nem. Csak vénülsz :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

:evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 8)

Van egy jó receptem: 
PINA COLADA SAJTTORTA ANANÁSZOS DIÓS MÁZZAL

Hozzávalók: kókuszpehely, őrölt pörkölt dió, kristálycukor, olvasztott vaj, krémsajt, kókuszkrém nektár, tejszín, zúzott ananász jól leszűrve, tojás, rum aroma, barnacukor, dió, kókuszreszelék.

Keverjük össze az anyagokat, tegyük bele tortaformába, süssük meg. Elkészítjük a tölteléket: a krémsajtot a cukorral simára és habosra kikeverni, beletenni a kókusz krémet, tejszínt és ananászt, tojást, aromát. Megtölteni a tésztát. A tetejére ananász és dió darabok.
Jó étvágyat!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Ezt kulon kulon mind szeretem , de egybe? Ez olyan mint a hungarian gulas :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

> PINA COLADA SAJTTORTA ANANÁSZOS DIÓS MÁZZAL


Ne keverd ! Nekem elég az eleje. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Az mar elfogyott , csak a vege van :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Mér nem a másik végén kezdted ? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Tudtam , hogy gyusz, azt neked hagytam, mert en joszivu is vagyok :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Látom. Pont a csemegével kezdted :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Nem volt olyan jo, ha tudom meghagyom :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 8)

Pancser. Először fel kell melegíteni és megpuhítani. Hidegen sohase jó.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 8)

Mar nem veszodom vele, Regen meg csak csak elbibelodtem de ez az orokos hatfajas minden harci muveletrol leszoktat :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 8)

Efike írta:


> Nem :evil: Az Efi nem szereti a csokoládét :idea: De minden mást, ami P betűvel kezdődik :lol:


Hat megis szeretsz te kis bikuci!?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 9)




----------



## Judit (2004 Október 10)

Csöcsike! Akkor Te vagy a rendőrfőnök a faluban és másodállásban horoszkópkészítéssel és számmisztikával foglalkozol.
Ja, és ott van még a népkonyha. Nem lesz ez egy kicsit sok? Nagyon leterheled magad, baj lehet ebből. A végén még orvoshoz kerülsz.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 10)

Hagyd a Csöcsit, ha bírja, csinálja. Inkább a Pitti méregfogát húzd ki és vágd le az újjait, hogy ne tudja lenyúlni a pálinkát. :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 10)

es akkor majd te piszkalod az orromat helyettem?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 10)

Majd a Laci. Akkor foglalt lesz a keze és ő sem tudja lenyúlni a piát. Mi meg a Csöcsivel vedelünk, mint az ÁLLAT :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 10)

Akkor detoxikálót is kell építeni a faluba. Ti leisszátok magatokat én meg ott várlak benneteket a műszereimmel a kijózanítóban.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 10)

Fölösleges. A Csöcsivel megállapodtunk, hogy ha a Pitti meg a Laci ki lesz iktatva, akkor jelentkezünk a Guiness rekordok könyvébe, a 30 napig folyamatosan fenntartott delirium tremenssel. 
Így aztán ne lepődj meg szépséges menyasszonyom, ha lila kisegérnek foglak becézni, és masnit akarok kötni a farkincádra.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 10)

Akkor Te se lepődj meg hűséges lovagom, ha a Te lila kisegered masnival a farkincáján olyan 30 napos kijózanító kezelést ad Neked, hogy csak na.    Széles a kijózanító repertoárom.


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 10)

Judit írta:


> Széles a kijózanító repertoárom.


Hozza lehetne adni a Csocsi lemezbonto vasklapnijaval valo utlegelest is?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 10)

Természetesen folyamatosan bővíthető a repertoár. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 10)

Efike írta:


> Fölösleges. A Csöcsivel megállapodtunk, hogy ha a Pitti meg a Laci ki lesz iktatva, akkor jelentkezünk a Guiness rekordok könyvébe, a 30 napig folyamatosan fenntartott delirium tremenssel.
> Így aztán ne lepődj meg szépséges menyasszonyom, ha lila kisegérnek foglak becézni, és masnit akarok kötni a farkincádra. [/quote
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Csöcsi, Te a saját lemezbontó vasklapniddal is kaphatsz, úgy vigyél terhes embert inni! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 12)

Már nem vagyok terhes. De ollan csúnya jött ki, hogy a szülést vezető orvos a méhlepényt akarta életre pofozni. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Hát kire ütött ez a gyerök?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 12)

Apja fia :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Tehát megjött a harmadik gyerek!  
Én mint, óvódaigazgató tudok neki helyet biztosítani a cyber falu-beli óvodában, pálinkásüveg lesz a jele. Csöcsi lesz a dajkája, Pitti lesz az óvóbácsi. Én mindentől óvni fogom, de a Csöcsiért és Pittiért nem kezeskedem! 
Kérném szépen a kedves apukát (anyukát?), hogy legyen szíves színesceruzát, papírszalvétát, tisztasági csomagot gyermekével küldeni. 
Tízórait, ebédet, uzsonnát biztosítunk a Csöcsi-féle népkonyháról (változatos ízvilág a fejlődő szervezetnek).


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Tajekoztato jellegel kozlom, hogy a gyermek szempontjabol nem egy egeszseges dolog ha en , vagy ne adj Isten a Pitti vigyaz ra.Legnagyobb igyekezetem ellenere sem tudom garantalni, hogy a vadallat Pitti tulkapasaitol meg tudom vedeni az on gyermeket. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Csöcsike! Tehát nem vállalod Efike gyermekének (akinek még nincs neve)testi és lelki fejlődésének biztosítását? Hát milyen óvodapedagógus vagy? Nekem itt azt írták az ajánlóleveledben, hogy "kitűnő szakember, a gyermeki lélek nagy ismerője......aláírás: Véres Matíld a Fiatalkorúak Fegyházának Pszichiátriai Osztályvezetője


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

A gyemekekkel meg csak megkuzdenek, de a brutalis Pittit nem vallalom.Az Efi nevtelen , gyanus szinu es szagu gyermeke meg nem hiszem , hogy nevelesre szorulna :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Akkor a Pitti engem átvert, hamis ajánlólevelet adott, melyben az állt, hogy "okleveles gyermekdajka és kisdedóvó pedagógus".


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Judit írta:


> Akkor a Pitti engem átvert, hamis ajánlólevelet adott, melyben az állt, hogy "okleveles gyermekdajka és kisdedóvó pedagógus".





Az mindenkit atver :evil: Egty kis friss husert mindenre kepes :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 12)

Ha meg érettebb húsra fáj a foga az lesz az oklevelébe, hogy "geriátriai ápoló"?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

:shock: "geriátriai ápoló"?Hat sertegettelek en?
:shock:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 12)

Vegyük át ezt mégegyszer ! Biztosan félreértettem valamit :roll: .Csak nem akartok Csöcsire és Pittire gyereket bízni ? Hát ha csak elmennek az óvoda előtt, megállnak a gyerekek a fejlődésben :twisted:  .


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Ebben lehet valami. Szolok a Pittinek , ne taborozzon az ovi elott :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 12)

OK ! Nem muszáj odamenni hozzá.Elég ha kiabálsz neki távolról. Mert tőled is nyavajatörést kapnak a gyerekek :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Szoval Szalanta reme gonoszkodik :evil: En szep vagyok , induljunk ki ebbol. Hogy a gyerekeknek meg nincs kialakult izlesuk, ez koztudott. tehat hya a gyerekek izlestelenek, nem is baj ha megallnak a novesben :evil: Kissebb helyet foglalnak :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 12)

1. Nem vagyok gonosz
2. A Te szépséged izlésficam kérdése,tehát ebből ne induljunk ki
3. Ha Téged látnak nem is tud jó irányba fejlődni az izlésük
4. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 12)

Laci írta:


> 1. Nem vagyok gonosz
> 2. A Te szépséged izlésficam kérdése,tehát ebből ne induljunk ki
> 3. Ha Téged látnak nem is tud jó irányba fejlődni az izlésük
> 4. :twisted:




Szoval neked izles ficamod van. Evvel lehet magyarazni, hogy az5t a baromi rosz palinkat is lenyultad :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 12)

Csöcsi írta : ,, Szoval neked izles ficamod van. Evvel lehet magyarazni, hogy az5t a baromi rosz palinkat is lenyultad ,,


Az a Pitti vót'!


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 12)

Pont ti beszeltek? A kigyot rugdosni kell hogy megmarjon. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 12)

Tanúsítom. A Pitti nem lehetett, mert együtt kártyáztunk és ittunk, amikor az eset történt. Tanú rá Pitti húga, a Pitti Katalin is.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 12)

JA eppen skalaztak :lol:
es gurgulaztak, rekedtseg ellen :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

nyitvatartas


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 14)

:roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

a nyitvatartast nem art betartani mert igy a raktar keszlet hamar elfogy


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 14)

szakadasig cipekedtem itt nektek hogy mire felebredtek rozsasan lassatok a vilagot.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 14)

*Ugy latom nincs mar szukseged taxira...  *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

Kitsault - Ghost Town

"Kitsault was built in the 1970's for employees of a magnesium mine. There were several thousand residents. After only one and a half years, the mine proved to be unprofitable and was shut down. The town was abandoned. Today, there is still a complete, but vacant town. There are modern subdivisions with paved streets and curbs, apartment buildings, a community center, a recreation center and a hospital. Kitsault is a modern day ghosttown. Most of the visitors are bears!"

_____________________________________________________________

*Nos mostmar tudjatok, hogy a kis cyberfalucska egy "modern day ghosttown" ... vigyazzatok mert paranormal dolgok tortenhetnek. ;-)*


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

*Talaltam egy par kepet a cyberfalucskarol. Lehet valogatni a hazak kozzul.  *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)




----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

*Mit szolnatok hozza ha itt tartanank a heti "kupaktanacsot"? (egy haz belso felvetele) ...  *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)




----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)




----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)




----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Bojtorján!
Köszönjük szépen a képeket!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

Bojtikám, ez valami gyönyörű. Milyen boldogok lehetnénk itt Judittal, ő festegetné az ereit én meg nyírhatnám naphosszat a füvet. De itt annyi fű van, hogy a fűkasza nem elég, fűkombájn kell. Csöcsi lehetne temetkezési vállalkozó, a kriptának jó lenne az a ház a thuja occidentalis sorral.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 15)

Egyre jobban tetszik ez az elhagyott kis falu.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Nekem is! Azt hiszem itt hagyok csapot-papot és átköltözöm oda, itt most úgyis zűrösödik a helyzet. 
Új életet kezdek!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Jo, csak a regit tessek befejezni :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Efikém,  
csinos kis házat néztél ki! Az alagsorban berendezünk egy kis érfestőműhelyecskét és a fogászati praxisomnak is szorítunk helyet. Te az emeleten írogatsz és néha egy kis testmozgás gyanánt lenyírod a füvet és fát vágsz a kandallóba.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 15)

A postast meg oda iranyitjuk a havi appanas hazhoz hozatalaval. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Természetesen! Én is így gondoltam. 
Néha megvendégeljük a postást egy kis pálinkával, ahogy a nyugdíjasok szokták.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Ez lesz a házunk!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Judit írta:


> Efikém,
> csinos kis házat néztél ki! Az alagsorban berendezünk egy kis érfestőműhelyecskét és a fogászati praxisomnak is szorítunk helyet. Te az emeleten írogatsz és néha egy kis testmozgás gyanánt lenyírod a füvet és fát vágsz a kandallóba.




Efibol oreg korara rabszolgat csinalsz? :shock: Nok :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Judit írta:


> Ez lesz a házunk!




Nalam lehet hazbiztositast kotni, megfelelo oszeg kifizetese elleneben a haz tolem biztonsagban lesz. :shock: Nagyobb menyisegu palinkat is elfogadok. :shock: :5:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Nem is igaz, nem akarok Efiből rabszolgát csinálni! :evil: 
A fűnyírás fűkombájnnal és a favágás motoros fűrésszel nem olyan nagyon megerőltető. Az írás meg szerintem kifejezetten örömet okoz Neki. A fájós derekát meg esténként bedörzsölöm aloés krémmel.  
Én tekintettel vagyok a tachycardiájára, nem úgy mint Te. A lakásmaffiának meg nem engedünk, még pálinka fejében sem.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Akkor ugy erzem itt harc lesz. Mar beszeltem a rut falank fekete farkassal ezugyben , es beigertem az etlap szerinti etkezest, Ma Piroska , helyett Juliska az ebed :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Hahaha! Én minden reggel farkast eszem reggelire! :twisted: 
Ugye nem gondoltad komolyan az a voodoo-s dolgot Efikém és én ellenem? Ha nem tudnád én járatos vagyok a fehér és feketemágiában, a tarotban az I-Chingben, az asztromágiában, a fiziognómiában. A Necronomicont és az Átkok könyvét szoktam lefekvés elött tanulmányozni, ébredés után pedig a Karma és a bioritmus rejtelmeiben merülök el. 
Én szegedi boszorkány vagyok! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Hol johet egy szegedi boszi, egy igazi Jamaikai Woodoo boszihoz? Ne nevettesd ki magad. Te aki a soprut csak soprogetesre hasznalod, teljesen eselytelen vagy. A vicet felreteve, ez a boszi tenyleg letezik, es ami a szomorubb, o iranyitja a benne vakon hivo 150 200 feketet. Talan ebben rejlik az ereje. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Szeged lakossága (200 000-250 000 fő) az én akaratomnak engedelmeskedik! A polgármester csak egy báb, én mozgatom a szálakat a háttérben. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Azert az nem ugyan az :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Sarkanyaim megettek az Efit :evil: 


- Tudod, milyen az, amikor egy ház üres? Félelmetes az. Az ember áll benne, és érzi, hogy a ház nem él. Nem él. Halott. Üres. 
- A falak hidegek, és... hiányzik róluk valami. A dolgok ott vannak mind, de... nincs értelmük. Fölöslegesek. Idegenek. Igen, ez az: idegenek. Minden idegen: az asztal, amit magad faragtál, a pad, az ágy, amin... Minden. A polcok, az edények, a küszöb. A gerendák repedése, a pókhálók, az a sok megszokott apró jel, ami van egy ilyen házban, s ami addig éppen meleggé tette a házat, otthonná, azzal, hogy ott volt... Nem tudom, megérted-e, amit mondani akarok. A ház egyszerre hideg lesz. Olyan hideg, mintha nem is lakott volna ember soha benne. Mintha nem is lehetne lakni benne, olyan hideg. Szinte hallja az ember matatni a kísérteteket. Motozni a gerendák lelkében. Valahogy olyan az, mintha ellenség lenne az ilyen házban, idegen ellenség, rossz. Igen: rossz. Rossz és félelmetes az ilyen ház, amelyik üres. Amelyik nem úgy üres, hogy nincs benne semmi, hanem úgy üres, hogy volt valami benne... érted? És egyszerre csak nincsen. Nincsen. Nem tudom, érted-e


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Én csak a saját erőmben hiszek, más bosziságában nem! :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Szegeny


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

Sárkányaim megették Efit ? Kacagnom kell. A sárkányok az izraeli farmomon a tenyeremből csipegetik a sárkánytápot, villás nyelvükkel a sárkánycsecsemők a tenyeremből nyalogatják a habos kakaót, miközben sárkányédesanyjuk boldog mosollyal, elégedetten füstölögve nézi csemetéit az ölemben. Hozzájuk csak én közelíthetek. A farm kerítésére többnyelvű táblákon figyelmeztetik a látogatókat. "Kutyákat és Csöcsit bevinni tilos"A múlt héten adódott egy kis problémám, mert egy éltes hölgy a férjét elhozta sárkánynézőbe és a férj nagyon hasonlított egy Csöcsi nevű gyanús alakra. Az apasárkány ott helyben szénné égette, kormos csontjai csörögve hulltak a gyöngykavicsokra. Az éltes hölgy szerencsére nem emelt vádat a farm ellen, sőt adománnyal segíti annak munkáját, tekintve, hogy már régen el akart válni attól az általa "vén fingos"-nak nevezett elhalttól, csak az izraeli rabbinátusi törvények megnehezítették terve kivitelezését. A hölgy most Csöcsimaszk Kft-t hozott létre, továbbá egy irodát a válni készülő hölgyek részére. A válni készülő hölgynek csak az a dolga, hogy a férjét rábeszélje a Csöcsimaszk felvételére. A további ügyintézésről a Sárkány gondoskodik.


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

Na kerem, most mar tudom jelenteni, hogy igenis, a tavolsagok szamitanak. Leeszakabbi allomasunk Jasperben volt, onnan meg legalabb 1500 km lett volna az a bizonyos falu. Eddig megtettunk kb. 5000 km.t Torontobol Victoriaig. Jasperbel mar vezetett egzy ut Alaszkaba is. Utkozben azon gondolkodtam, hogy egy olyan eszaki fekvesu faluban, ami teljesen el van zarva a vilagtol es csak repulon vagy hajoval lehet megkozeliteni milyen eletfomat tud nyujtani. Mert persze lehetne a falubol egy jo kozosseget is formalni, de...
Ha csak egy magyar falut szeretnenk, akkor azt is szamitasba kene veni, hogy kit engedunk oda be...
Vancouverben setaltunk a piac mellett az elso este, amikor meghallottunk egy fiatal embert eros magyar accentussal beszelni. Peter rakoszont. A fiu 1985-ben jott el Magyarorszagrol, es pillanatok alatt elmeselte, hogy Kanadaban a Zsidok es a buzik uralkodnak. Csak az mentette meg a pofontol, hogy Peter erosen lefogta a kezemet. Masnap lattuk ugyanott a fiatalembert a kidobott zoldsegek kozott turkalni. Szoval melozni nem szeret, de masokat gyulolni igen. Akkor elgondoltam, hogy pl. egy ilyen nekem nem kene abba a faluba.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

Szia Judith,
remélem elkértétek a címét annak a fiatalembernek. Csöcsi konyháján már fogytán a hús. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Ehes pici poci :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Szerintem nem lehet olyan jó ízű a húsa, mivel kukakörnyéki zöldséges kaján élt. Vagyishát ízlés dolga......aki az ilyet megeszi.....


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

Szerintem hidlako es piackutato volt a fiu. Egy bicikli lehetett az egesz vagyona. A varos es kornyeke viszont csodas. Voltunk a fuggo hidnal, a japan kertben es a nudista beachen is. Sztarfoto is keszult rolunk, persze szolidabb kivitelben. A kritikus reszeket szalmakalappal takartuk el.
Tegnap athajoztunk Victoriaba. Most egy par napot vendegeskedunk aztan elindulunk a szigeten csavarogni. Elfelejtettem mondani, hogy Vancouverben sikerult egy rovid talalkozot osszehozni Spankivel.
Visszaterve a falura, ugy latszik ott is kene politizalni, mert mint latjatok, en nem mindenkit engednek oda be.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Csöcsike mint rendőrfönök tisztje volt eddig, hogy ellenőrizze az új betelepülőket. Igaz, fülünkbe jutott, hogy nemkívánatos elemket is beengedett 5 liter pálinka fejében. Hiába a korrupció keze a faluba is betette a lábát!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

> Szerintem nem lehet olyan jó ízű a húsa, mivel kukakörnyéki zöldséges kaján élt


Szerintem Csöcsi első osztályú lecsós marhaszeletet tudna belőle csinálni , friss zöldséggel , mazsolás rizzsel körítve és esetleg almaszószt az ínyenceknek. :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

> Visszaterve a falura, ugy latszik ott is kene politizalni, mert mint latjatok, en nem mindenkit engednek oda be.


Igen Judith, ezért van a BéNyuSzeVi párt. Aki nem lép egyszerre, nem kap rétest estére. Békességben akarunk élni, tehát az ilyen alakoknak nincs helye. Nyugalomban akarunk élni, tehát nyugodt szívvel és szívlapáttal kergetjük el az oda nem illő betolakodókat. Szeretetben akarunk élni, tehát akit nem szeretünk ( mint Pastoralt pl.) szívlapáttal verhetjük. Vidáman.


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

Efike, egesz kedvet csinaltal nekem ehhez a mazsolas rosthoz. Hogy Te mennyivel praktikusabb vagy, mint en! Persze az is igaz, hogz a jo rostelyost elobb klopfolni kell, igy az en pofozkodasi hajlamaimnak is lenne valami haszna. Rostellem, de ugy latszik en genetikailag bevagyok allitva az ilyesmire. Ha valakit gyulolkodni hallok, akkor utok. Mostmar legalabb tudom, hogy miert. A nagymami, akitol ezt orokoltem, is szerette a rostelyost.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 15)

Judit írta:


> Csöcsike mint rendőrfönök tisztje volt eddig, hogy ellenőrizze az új betelepülőket. Igaz, fülünkbe jutott, hogy nemkívánatos elemket is beengedett 5 liter pálinka fejében. Hiába a korrupció keze a faluba is betette a lábát!




Ugy latom, hogy meg kell hogy foszalak fuleidtol a tovabbi nezetelteresek elkerulese vegett :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Itt ülök egy üveg finom fehér muskotályos bor társaságában a monitor elött. Kellemesen érzem magam, Te meg a füleimtől akarsz megszabadítani. Miért? Nincs elég alapanyag a konyhán? Keress más áldozatot, az enyémet nem adom!


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

Csocsike, miert nem eleg neked a vanciuvery csolako? Eleg nagy darab marha volt. Es meg kimaradna a bicaj is. Na, megyek, de meg nem tudom hova es minek. Csok mindenkinek


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Erre mondják azt, hogy evés közben jön meg az étvágy!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

> meg kell hogy foszalak fuleidtol


Barátfüle lesz a menü ?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 15)

Azt mondja az egyik fiú a másiknak: legyünk barátok!
Mire a másik: hülye vagy? Hogy néznénk ki félig kopaszon, szörcsuhában?

Tehát, ha barátfülét akartok enni, vágjátok le Pastoral fülét! :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

Minek levágni ? Úgysem hall, csak ír.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

Judit írta:


> Szerintem nem lehet olyan jó ízű a húsa, mivel kukakörnyéki zöldséges kaján élt. Vagyishát ízlés dolga......aki az ilyet megeszi.....



*Sarkanytapnak jo lesz!  *


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 15)

Bojtika drága, ezt igazán nem tételeztem volna föl Rólad. Hát minden szart a sárkány szájába gyömöszölnél, csak azért mert állat ? 
Feljelentelek az állatvédő ligánál.
Uff


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

*Ohh Efike, most bajban vagyok? ...  

Judith... orulok, hogy tetszik a nyugati part! Ha a szigeten vagytok feltetlenul nezzetek meg a Butchart Garden-t, nagyon szep! Tofinoban a wahl-watch is egy elmeny... ;-) *


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 15)

bojtorjan írta:


> *Ohh Efike, most bajban vagyok? ...
> 
> Judith... orulok, hogy tetszik a nyugati part! Ha a szigeten vagytok feltetlenul nezzetek meg a Butchart Garden-t, nagyon szep! Tofinoban a wahl-watch is egy elmeny... ;-) *



Koszi, szandekukban all. Majd jelentek, jo?


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 15)

*Varjuk! :ugras: *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 16)

HA agyon utjuk ezt a nagy marhat, ki hozza vissza a biciklit a temetobol? :roll: 

Csocsike megfozi es megeszi ugyis feneketlen bendovel bir, mert alig par hete tobb papuat es egyeb egyeneket fogyasztott el.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 16)

*Ha ez tenyleg igy van kezdek aggodni a faluert, meg a vegen kannibal-cyberfalu lesz belole. ;-)*


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 16)

Elhíresül a falu, mint ahol pálinkától bódult, tökéletes fogazattal és érrendszerrel rendelkező, hívő, vers és drámaíró kannibálok élnek. 
Csak úgy tódulnak majd a túristák!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

A falu közepén mindig égni fog a tűz, a falu lakosai harci díszben kézenfogva táncot lejtenek körülötte, aztán mijkor a TV elmegy, a túristákat megsütjük és zabálunk, és megisszuk az általuk belépődíjként hozott pálinkát.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 16)

Ez lesz ám az élet! :twisted:


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 16)

Igy mar mindjart mas. Kezd az otlet egyre szimpatikusabb lenni. Leirasotok errol a mennyei helyrol mar vonzanak. Kerem hogy irjatok fel a benszulottek listajara. Turistakat meg majd kuldok addig is. mar roluk is keszul a nevsor. De most elobb elmegyek reggelizni. Utana jon a varosnezes es falunkba a turista szemleles.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Örülök kedves Judith, hogy Te is a szíveden viseled a cyberfalu sorsát. Most már csak az szükséges, hogy a dolgot legálissá tegyük, tehát vedd át az idegenforgalmi és élelmiszeripari tárca vezetését is. Rend a lelke mindennek. A Csöcsi nem teheti meg, hogy csak úgy ukk-mukk-fukk kikapkodja a túristákat vacsorára, ráadásul a pálinkából nekünk egy kortyot sem adna, mert néha gonosz is tud lenni. Helyesebb tehát, ha rákényszerítjük a törvényes út betartására, és Tőled - illetve az általad fémhelzett minisztériumtól - igényli szabályos formanyomtatványon, üvegbetétcserével a túristákat.


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 16)

Efike, kulonosen megtisztelsz bizalmaddal, termeszetesen elvalalom ezt a fenkolt munkat es igerem, hogy sajat szajamize szerint fogom falunk jovo megevesre szant turistait kivalogatni. Mostmar csak azt kell eldonteni, hogy inditsunk-e kulon turista repulo jaratot, vagy maradjunk a hagyomanyos vadkemping mellett. Miutan rengeteg erdo, nomeg folyo es to is van arra, vadaszatot is lehetne tartani. Persze csak a kalandra vagyoknak. 
Utunk alatt eddig lattunk renszarvast, hegyi kecsket, ozeket es rendes szarvast is. Igertek mas allatfajtat is, de eddig a rendezo nem terelte elenk azokat. Itt a szigeten allitolag lehet majd medvevel es kugarral is talalkozni. Par nap mulva keszulunk egz kis satorozasra, ha meg nem esznek minket a vadak, akkor majd beszamolok a latnivalokrol.
Voltunk jegmezoket nezni Albertaban Jasper es Banf kozott. Peter le akart fenykepezni a jegmezon, ugy, hogy ne latszanak a labnyomok mogottem. Viszont mindenuve kivoltak irva nagy betukkel, hogy ne terj le az eloirt osvenyrol, mert az eletveszelyes lehet. Ezt a kerest speciel en megtagadtam, mert van egy olyan selytelmem, hogy a valoper tobbe kerulne. Na mindegy, mogottem az arnyek eltakarja a labnyomokat.
A Sziklas hegyeket mar ho boritja. Homersekleti kulonbseg az alja es teteje k0z0tt kb. 12 C. elteres. 
Szerencse, hogy mar nincsennek legyek, mert olyan szepeket lattunk, hogy a szajamat allandoan nyitva felejtettem. Tegnap volt alkalmunk visszanezni a felveteleket, egyik szebb, mint a masik. Majd ha vissyaertunk feltesszuk az Internettre.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Szia Judith,
először azt áruld el légyszives, hogy mi az a kugar. Ezt az állatfajt sajnos nem ismerem, pedig életem során nagyon sok állattal találkoztam :twisted: 
Rátérve a véresen komoly témára, elméletileg nem tartom kizártnak a rendszeres repülő és óceánjáró forgalmat sem, de mindenképpen tisztáztatni kell Csöcsivel, hogy a konyhája naponta hány túrista feldolgozására képes. Semmi értelmét nem látom a tartósításnak, ez energiaköltséggel jár és tartósítószerek beszerzésével, mely költséget a pálinka árából kell levonnunk. Így ez nem célszerű. A lehető legjobb megoldásnak azt tartom, ha alapítunk egy Bankot és saját pénzt nyomtatunk. A túristák csak akkor jöhetnek a faluba, ha minden pénzüket átváltják a mi valutánkra. Ezek után semmi probléma nem lehet, mert elfogyasztáuk után nemigen fognak reklamálni a pénzükért. A Bank viszont nagyon kedvezményes kölcsönt tud adni Csöcsinek a konyha fejlesztéséhez, nagyméretű lábasok és iszonyú nagy fakanalak beszerzéséhez, a kölcs9n törlesztése pedig a következő transzport által befizetett dollárokból történne. Az új transzport drága pénzen hozzájuthatna az előző transzportból készült ebédnek - Pastoral mondaná az asztali áldást - és utána elvonulhatna megtekinteni az új húsfeldolgozót. Utána már nem kellene más programról gondoskodni. :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 16)

Alig varjuk hogy visszaerjetek!
A cyber falut jol nezzetek meg, rokak es egyeb inyenc vadak nehogy a satorozas kozben meglepjenek. :lol: 
A szemelyzeti fonok posztra felkernenk mert a marhakat neked kellenne kivalogatni :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Miért lenne személyzetis ? Legyen inkább marhológus, vagy marhológiai főosztályvezető :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 16)

Felolem, minden pozicio nyitva. :lol: 
EN eloszor sutetni akarom a hasam mert itt egyre hidegebb van. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Azt a Csöcsivel kell megbeszélned. Nála mindig ég a tűz a konyhán :twisted:


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 16)

Efike, a kugar az egy nagy meretu cicuka. Itt ezen a kornyeken igen honos. Bar Peter minden allatot igy csalogat, hogy Cicc, de nem mindegyik reagal ra egyforman. Ezert vagyunk itt, hogy idomitsuk oket erre.
A marhaologus poziciot elvallalom, szerintem is tokeletesen megfelelek erre a celra. Mar azert is jo lesz, mert karpotlas lesz azokert a hetekert, amikor anno 1965 nyaran meg az oszibarack atmerojet sem merhettem, mert bizalmi pozicionak szamitott. Es tudod, mint egy ellenforradalmar kolyke .....mert hogy az az oszibarack akkor exportra is ment nyugatra. 
Szaoval, mint latod, azota komoly szakertelelmre tettem szert marhak valogatasaban is.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 16)

Azert nem a magjan akarom sutetni hanem a napocskaval. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Akkor gyere gyorsan ide. Bár itt már néha kószálnak a felhők, de meleg az van és süt a Nap. Garantálom, hogy egy short és egy újjatlan póló több mint elég :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 16)

Mennek en de a remaj velem van :lol: na meg a ferjem a vilag masik vegen


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 16)

Ez az igazi távházasság :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

Efike írta:


> életem során nagyon sok állattal találkoztam


Csocsivel mar talalkoztal? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 17)

Még nem. De neked sem ajánlom, mert égre földre keres egy háromméteres rollóhúzó vassal. :evil:


----------



## picur (2004 Október 17)

Van nekem ilyen hosszu rudam, kolcson adhatom. :wink:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

picur írta:


> Van nekem ilyen hosszu rudam, kolcson adhatom. :wink:


Nem birnam megemelni. Viszont a Csocsi se az ovet mer kilazultak a csavarok a csuklojaban. Kulomben se bir kiegyenesedni mert ideges a dereka. :roll:


----------



## picur (2004 Október 17)

csak nem megbillentette valaki? :lol:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

Nem, csak reszegen leesett a letrarol azert van csavarozva a csukloja aztam meg legurult valami dombrol azota ideges a dereka. Meg mar oreg is. :idea:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 17)

Pitti ne hülyéskedj már! Ha nem űrbiztos a Csöcsi csavarja, elmaradhat a kilövés!


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

Judit írta:


> Pitti ne hülyéskedj már! Ha nem űrbiztos a Csöcsi csavarja, elmaradhat a kilövés!


Jobb is legalabb nem kell odaadni neki azt az uveg palinkat. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

Laci! Nem lovik a Csocsit. Rakd vissza az uveget a budi moge majd megisszuk ha ezek elmentek. :idea:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 17)

Pitti, Te csak a pálinkára gondolsz? Mi lesz a tudománnyal? Tudod milyen nehéz volt Pastor ér- és géntérképét elkészíteni? Mit mondunk a befektetőknek (orvosoknak)? Hogy az ápoltak egy közönséges Föld körüli pályára juttatást sem tudnak megszervezni? Ha ?


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 17)

Mi lett az eredeti otlettel hogy a Pasztort lojuk? Annak palinkat se kell adni. A gazdasagi megfontolas az smafu?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 17)

Igazad van, a gazdasági megfontolás az fontos! Akkor viszont újra kell indítani Pastort, de elöbb engedélyt kell kérni Efitől, ugyanis Ő a PÁSZ elnöke. Én csak a tudományos csoport értérképészeti szekcióját vezetem!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 17)

A Pastoral újbóli üzembehelyezésére nem adok engedélyt. Ilyen kárt nem szabad okozni. Egyébként pedig nem hiszem el, hogy Pastoralnak génjei vannak. Szerintem géntelen. Az a javaslatom, hogy egyenesen lőjük ki a Nap felé és állítsuk nagyon közeli pályára, hogy meg ne fázzon. A Csöcsi pedig remek űrhajós lesz, mert a kezéből klógó csavarral rögzíteni tudja magát az űrhajó oldalához, ha valami szerelési munka adódik. Na és kit érdekel, ha az űrhajó jelzése nem bip-bip-bip lesz, hanem hukk-hukkk ?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 17)

Tehát, ha jól értettem mindkettejüket egyszerre jőjjük ki? Gazdasági szempontból előnyös. Viszont az űrhajó jelzésrendszerét át kell kódolni, hogy Csöcsiképes legyen. Legalább az oroszok nem tudják lehallgatni a jelentéseket!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 17)

Valóban. Muszáj kódolni, mert az oroszok a vodkától szintén hukk-hukkkolnak és így könnyen megfejthetik Csöcsi hukk-hukkkját. Egyetlen megoldás, hogy Csöcsit a kiképzés során meg kell tanítani, hogy ha sok pálinka-üzemanyagot vesz magához, akkor ne hukk-hukkkoljon és, ha csend lesz, akkor mi az irányítóközpontban tudni fogjuk, hogy hukk-hukkkolni akart.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 17)

Melitta írta:


> Felolem, minden pozicio nyitva. :lol:
> EN eloszor sutetni akarom a hasam mert itt egyre hidegebb van. :lol:




*Melitta! .... en veled tartok, viszem a "tehenet" is...nyami. 8) *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 18)

Nagyion jo a keo amit feltettel :wink: 
Mi maradunk a foldi valosagnal a milkanal, eleg bizonytalan ez az ur kiloves,amugy is tul sulyos vagyok , senki nem tudott meg lefogyasztani.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

*Koszi 

Ami a fogyasztast illeti ne se torodj vele, azert viszem a "tehenet", majd csinalunk "Milka dietat". Ha csak azt esszuk attol is lehet fogyni es ne feledjuk hozben termelodnek az endorfin - boldogsag - hormonok! 
Ket legyet utunk egy csapasra hiszen a dietak atka, hogy kozben be lehet depizni de igy.... 100%-os a siker! :lol: *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Te csak ne usd a Pitti legyeit, mert ideges lesz , es nem ad palinkat. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 18)

Mi van te gonosz. Visszaevett a fene? Figyejj! Ezek ki akarnak loni teged a Pasztorral palinka nelkul!! :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

pitti írta:


> Mi van te gonosz. Visszaevett a fene? Figyejj! Ezek ki akarnak loni teged a Pasztorral palinka nelkul!! :evil:





:evil: Nem fog sikerulni. A Palinka hianyt elviselem, a Pastort nem :evil
Szepen jottel csaladostul :evil: Megittam a palinka reszed :evil: :


----------



## pitti (2004 Október 18)

csocsike írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Megittam a palinka reszed :evil: :
> ...


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Melitta írta


> senki nem tudott meg lefogyasztani


Van egy gyors és megbízható fogyókúra receptem. Egy hétig egyél csak hashajtót. :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Égető bajaink megoldására fel kellene találni egy olyan tehenet, amelyikből pálinkát lehet fejni. Gondolom, ha sikerülne rászoktatni egy bocit, hogy széna helyett cefrét zabáljon, akkor már fél sikert érnénk el. Judit a fogászati szakvizsga mellé felvehetné a génsebészetit is és kicsit belepiszkálhatna. Habár Csöcsi és Pitti ellátására egy tehén nem lenne elég, de idővel szert tehetnénk egy csordára.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Efike írta:


> Melitta írta
> 
> 
> > senki nem tudott meg lefogyasztani
> ...



En mar tobszor ajanlottam a piranhakkal tartotott kozos furdozest :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Efike írta:


> Égető bajaink megoldására fel kellene találni egy olyan tehenet, amelyikből pálinkát lehet fejni. Gondolom, ha sikerülne rászoktatni egy bocit, hogy széna helyett cefrét zabáljon, akkor már fél sikert érnénk el. Judit a fogászati szakvizsga mellé felvehetné a génsebészetit is és kicsit belepiszkálhatna. Habár Csöcsi és Pitti ellátására egy tehén nem lenne elég, de idővel szert tehetnénk egy csordára.





Nekem eleg egy tehen , a Pitti meg igyon tejet. Az jo. :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

Efike írta:


> ...de idővel szert tehetnénk egy csordára.



*Majd kihajtjuk oket a hegyoldalra, en mar ismerem a jo cefres helyeket!  *


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Manipuláltam már úgy tehenet, hogy dupla forró presszókávét adott egy nyomásra. Ha gondoljátok tehetek lépéseket az irányba is, hogy pálinkát adjon. Egy kis időt kérnék, mert még a kutatás fázisában vagyok, ráadásul titokban kell dolgoznom, mert különféle kémek ögyelegnek körülöttem. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Akko mit irogatsz,itt nekem mars dolgozni . Kutassa nekem palinkas tehenet :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Jó úton haladok, már megtaláltam azt a gént, amely a pálinkatermelésért felelős. Ez egy spéci cyber-tehén lesz: lila színű, pálinka termelő, és csokit ürítő tehén. Így mindenki jól jár!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Én még nem láttam élő tehenet, de Hofitól tudom, hogy a lába között van egy négyújjas kesztyű. No akkor úgy kellene megvariálni, hogy az egyikből Karlsberg sör, a másikból Debrői Hárslevelű, a harmadikból szilvapálinka és a negyedikből forró fekete jöjjön. A bika egyújjas kesztyűjét nem kell átalakítani, az úgy jó, ahogy van.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Parancs!!! Még tudok variálni! :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Efike írta:


> Én még nem láttam élő tehenet, de Hofitól tudom, hogy a lába között van egy négyújjas kesztyű. No akkor úgy kellene megvariálni, hogy az egyikből Karlsberg sör, a másikból Debrői Hárslevelű, a harmadikból szilvapálinka és a negyedikből forró fekete jöjjön. A bika egyújjas kesztyűjét nem kell átalakítani, az úgy jó, ahogy van.




Milyen szep volna, egymas mellett szophatnank :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Csak vigyázz melliket kapod be! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Majd figyelek. Biztos lehetsz benne , hogy a negyujjasbol valamelyikre gondoltam :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Ha-ha. Gondoltam én is, hogy a szilvapálinkásra váltasz jegyet.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Megrongeneztem az Efit. O csal :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

Mi van ott a koponyában? Nem birom kinézni!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Egy Intel processzor. De a Csöcsi csal. Az én agyamba Cyrix processzor van.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 18)

emmeg vajon ki?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Ez egy szőke női agy lehet :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Egy freszt, az a Pitti. megismerem


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 18)

*Milyen gonoszak vagytok fiuk! Biztosan az a jo hazai palinka teszi... 

Judit ... hogy allsz a "tehen" ugyben? Ha gondolod aszisztalok. * 8)


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Nem lehetne ahhoz a négy újjhoz még kettőt odavarrni, hogy jöjjön behűtött pezsgő és havanna szivar is ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Tamogatom az elottem szolot


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Na mi van ? Néha egyetértünk ? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Upsz, elba..tam , bocsi. Szoval nincs togy varras :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 18)

Telhetetlen :evil: Még szivart is akartál volna ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 18)

Aha


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 19)

Bojtika! Jöhetsz asszisztálni, mivel az elvárások csak növekednek! Úgy néz ki, hogy egy multifunkciós tehenet kell alkotnunk. 
Csak arról nem beszéltünk még, hogy ezért mit fogok kapni?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 19)

Ha kész a tehén, akkor pálinkát, sört, bort, kávét. Amit csak akartok.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 19)

Figyeljetek már! Hol van K.O.rnél? A Csöcsi tényleg megfőzte? :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

En mondtam, csak ti sosem hisztek nekem :evil: A holnapi menu, Szalantai Rem leves :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 19)

Torkodon is akadna :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

Nem akadna. En csak a vendegeknek fozok. En mashol etkezem :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 19)

Desszerted legyen a szalmonella :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

Reg elmult szellemed lebegjen folottunk :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 19)

Csöcsi, azért megvárhattad volna míg K.O.rnél elkészíti a címert! Mostmár fújhatjuk![/quote]


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

A kornelt persze hogy fujhatod, most lett kesz a kaja  A Pitti is tud cimert csinalni csak halgat rola mert egy lusta dog :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 19)

Jaj, azt úgy nem szeretem, amikor a forró étel süti a számat! Ha meg sokat fújom, akkor meg elszédülök. Én egy kicsit várnék vele. 
Pitti meg jó lesz, ha aktivizálja magát, különben nem kap ebédet. 
Aki nem dolgozik, ne is egyék! :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 19)

Ugy is van , mond csak meg neki. szerintem rugjad is, az sokszor hasznal :shock:


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 20)

Na most kell a bolenycsorda a faluba, vagy sem? Most szoljatok, mert holnaputan elhagyjuk Victoriat es atlepjuk a hatart, ottan meg mar nincsen Buffalo. Csak a vadnyugat van, az meg kol a kutyanak.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Szerintem kell, minden valalmire valo falunak van csordaja :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

*... es ki lesz a csordas? - mert az is kell! 
Mar reggel 5-kor vegigjarja az utcakat es osszegyujti a lila teheneket aztan kihajtja oket a hegyoldalra.  *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Legyel te. Te ugy is a hegyoldalban laksz :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

*Hat ez az ... ezert nem fogok minden reggel lemaszni a hegyoldalrol a faluba!    *


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 20)

akkor Pastoralnak kell, mivel Ő a pásztor!


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 20)

*Szegeny mar egeszen "multifunkcionalis" lesz a faluban... mint Mekk mester az ezermester. 
Hmm gyerekkoromban lattam utoljara a Mekit... per me nosztalgiazik.  *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Talan erre alkalmas, es igy lesz kinek predikalnia :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 20)

Ez így nem lesz jó, mert addig prédikál a génmanipulált teheneknek, hogy azok nem fognak pálinkát adni, mivel az alkohol öl, butít és nyomorba dönt. Szerintem mégiscsak Pitti legyen a csordás, mert csak ő tudja pálinkatermelésre bírni a teheneket.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 20)

Az nem jó, mert ha Pitti lesz a csordás, akkor a tehenek üres tőggyel jönnek haza és reggel nem tudunk pálinkát fejni.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Pittit nem lehetne genmanipulalni? :evil: Multkor en mar manipulaltam egty tuzes vassal, de akor rugott :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 20)

Mert nem értesz a génmanipulációhoz. Először el kell altatni, ami egy baseball ütővel való fejbeütéssel a legcélszerűbb. Utána kezelheted. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Nem tudtam , en csak manipulator vagyok nem altatoorvos :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 20)

Akkor dolgozz team-ban. Kérd meg a Laci féle Rezgő Nyárfát, hogy üljön rá. Nem fog ficánkolni. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 20)

Ez jo otlet , csak most meg kell varni amig lekaszalodik a Laci fejirol es nem akarom surgetni, mert nekem van szivem :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 20)

Jó az Rezgő Nyárfának, amit a Laci csinál ott alul ? Mert tudod az arckifejezése nem sugároz valami földöntúli gyönyört :twisted:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 21)

Csórikáim,Ti összekeveritek a Jézuskát a géppuskával :twisted: ! Ugyanis Nyárfácska nem a Laci fején trónol,hanem a Pittién. Tehát ha ungarishe narkózis gyanánt vele akarjátok elaltatni ill. ájultatni Pittit a génbeavatkozás előtt,akkor már legalább tudja mire számíthat. Lehet,hogy már Rezgő Nyárfa nevének hallatán elsétál az öntudata... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Lacikam , ne kend a nyarfat a Pittire, mert megharagszik.Kulonben is panaszkodik hogy valami remseges pasi, /ez csak te lehetsz/ olyan utemben lopja a palinkat, hogy azt mar o sem tudja kovetni, es az nagy szo. :evil: Palyazatot irok ki, a Szalantai Rem konyhai folhasznalasara, kulonos tekintettel a pastetom es martas kategoriakra.Inditvanyoznam meg a Gyalult Tok kategoriat is tolvaj modra :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 Október 21)

Nemaddiga :roll: ! Ha lenne önkritikád elgondolkodnál(ez hízelgő Rád nézve :twisted: ) azon,hogy az étlapon szerepeltesd a -nem hozott ,hanem saját alapanyagból készülő- marhalábszárat csóróházmester módra :twisted: :twisted: . A Pittit már régen láttam-hála a jó Istennek- de félek,hogy csappantya a raktárkészletet és majd később engem kever gyanúba :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Na jo, te akartad. Ha harc, hat legyen harc. Kieheztetlek, es az ehhalal elott teleetetlek fuszerezett hussal, levagunk, a beleket elkotjuk es viszuk a fustolobe . Igy keszul a Szalantai Laci kolbasz :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 21)

Tényleg, disznóvágási időszak elé nézünk. Borzasztó lehet faluhelyen a disznóordításra ébredni!
A cyber faluban is ez lesz a téli reggeleken. Ha ordítást hallunk félálomban megjegyezzük majd: "Csöcsi már megint böllérkedik! biztosan a tegnap esti részeg túristát vágja" és átfordulunk a másik oldalunkra. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 21)

Ime Csöcsi kis műhelye:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Na hogy tetszik? Ma beter hozzank mint uriember, / ez ratok nem vonatkozik/ es holnap mint hazikolbaszt eladjuk. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 21)

Ez olyan mint a női magazinokban az "átváltoztatjuk program". Ilyen volt, ilyen lett! :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

Hova tetted az Efit? :evil: Azonal kopd ki. :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Ha igy eltunnek majd a turistak talan meg Agent Mulder is bekukkant a faluba az X Aktakbol. Akkor leszunk aztan ismertek.
Csocsike le ne meszarold, szolok elore! ;-) ...Hianyzik en nekunk??? * :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 21)

A Judit meszarol, en csak az ebedrol gondoskodom :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 21)

Na végre idejuthattam. Tegnap éjjel annak rendje és módja szerint kikapcsoltam a gépet és elmentem csucsulni, mert a kisfiam éjjel 2,30-ra kérte az ébresztést. Feébresztettem. Amikor elment felébresztettem Katát is, aztán már nem volt kedvem lefeküdni. Bekapcsoltam a gépet, rákapcsolódtam az internetre, minden rendicsek. Nyomom a browsert, minden rendben, link a canadahun-ra, erre kiírja a browserem, hogy a server nem létezik. Né má ! A Pitti már azt is lopja ? Na jó, mentem keresgélni a Google-ban, erre a browser kiírja, hogy a server nem létezik. Kapcsolgattam még egy pár linket, de mindig azt kaptam. No erre csinűltam egy ellenőrzést a gépemben, minden rendben. Olyan ideges lettem, hogy kivettem a system disket beraktam egy másikat, formattáltam, új winyó, fel akarom tenni az ADSL modemet, minden rendicsek, de a saját serveremet műr nem akarta. Mindenképpen telefonvonalat követelt. Anyád ! Végül otthagytam az egészet a fenébe, áthoztuk a szerelést a kisfiam új gépére és most már végre nevethettem. Voltam az orvos orvosovicsnál is, gyógyszart kell szednem a vérnyomásomra és elutalt egy ashkeloni korházba, hogy a szivemből szívpörköltet csináljanak. Nagyon szigorú volt, erre megkérdeztem, hogy élek e egyáltalán, vagy még van két napom ? Először megdöbbent, csak aztán esett le és elkezdett röhögni.


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Judit csak az ereket foltozza es a teheneket manipulalja... :wink: 
Apropo tehenek! - Juditkam ma megjelentem gumikesztyusen, gumicsizmaban, injekcioval, kemcsovel, sosavval es palinkaval a laboratoriumod elott az aszisztalas vegett es nem voltal sehol!???? Ejsze - bejsze...merre kujtorogsz? :roll: *


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 21)

*Szio Efike!

Kerlek szepen meg kell allapitsam es a szemedbe kell "irjam" a valosagot, igazi "Zartosztaly fuggo" lettel!    *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 22)

Efikem!
A canadahun biztos gyogyir a szivedre. Semmi izgalom csak vidamsag es nevetes,ez meggyogyit. :lol: 
Ugylatszik valami gond volt nalatok is mert M.o, egy 6-7 orat szunetelt az internet, ket telefonon reklamaltam gondolom egy halom penzert mert en is fraszt kaptam hogy nem nyilik az oldal, igaz egyik sem nyilt de hat nekem ez kell hogy nyiljon.
Felhivtam az otthoniakat minden rendben azt mondtak igy egy kicsit megnyugodtam, de megtudtam, itt nem irjak jova ha szunet van a szolgaltatasnal, nem adnak a szamlabol semmit vissza.pedig nem olcso 14900Ft havonta.  :cry:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

> Ejsze - bejsze...merre kujtorogsz?


Velem volt. Ne írígykedj :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Mit kabitod itt a lanyokat, hogy neked van szived :evil: Ha volna nem mentel volna el. Multkor amikor leleptel 2 evig a hangodat sem hallotuk. Most megint kezded? Szivtelen kutya vagy :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

> Multkor amikor leleptel 2 evig a hangodat sem hallotuk


Abba betegedtem bele. :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 22)

Efike írta:


> > Ejsze - bejsze...merre kujtorogsz?
> 
> 
> Velem volt. Ne írígykedj :evil:


*
En csak aszisztalni akartam a "tehenes" ugyben de ha veled volt akkor aztan tenyleg nem irigykedem! 8) :evil: *


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 22)

Igazolt tavollet. :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 22)

*Ahum... ;-)*


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 22)

Itt vagyok, ragyogok....  
Efike igazolja a kórlapomba a távollétet a főnővérnél, ugyanis az Ő szivét kellett kezelnem meg a vérnyomását rendeznem. 
Bojtika! ne haragudj az asszisztálás elmaradása miatt, de majd bepótoljuk. Kárpótlásul kapsz Milkát. Jó lesz? :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

,


> Efike igazolja a kórlapomba a távollétet a főnővérnél, ugyanis az Ő szivét kellett kezelnem meg a vérnyomását rendeznem.


 :shock: 
Hohó ! Amikor Veled voltam, teljesen felment a vérnyomásom


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 22)

Igen, de végig ura voltam a helyzetnek! Nem emlékszel rá? Mondtam, hogy rámbízhatod magad!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

Na és volt valami kifogásod ? Teljesen rádbíztam magam. Mindenem a Tiéd 8)


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 22)

Tudom!!!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

Ez a szerencse, hogy Te tudod, hogy én tudom, és én tudom, hogy Te tudod, hogy én tudom. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Efike írta:


> Na és volt valami kifogásod ? Teljesen rádbíztam magam. Mindenem a Tiéd 8)





:shock: Es nekem semmi? :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

Neked ott a Pitti pálinkája az pörzsölni való fanszőrzettel


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Szoval ki akarsz semmizni :shock: Se szor se palinka :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

Miért ? Án adjak neked szőrt is, meg pálinkát is ? Engem nem hívtál a házba, csak a a Pittinek rimánkodsz, de a szőrt meg a pálinkát tőlem várod. :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 Október 22)

Judit írta:


> Kárpótlásul kapsz Milkát. Jó lesz? :wink:



*Nyami... *


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 22)

Efike írta:


> Miért ? Án adjak neked szőrt is, meg pálinkát is ? Engem nem hívtál a házba, csak a a Pittinek rimánkodsz, de a szőrt meg a pálinkát tőlem várod. :evil:





En nem varok toled semmit ugy sem adsz.Ha akarsz gyere te is, elferunk, majd jol leontelek malnaszorrel. :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 22)

Aztán majd meggyűlik a bajod Judittal, lilára festi az ereidet és olyan leszel mint a Milka tehen.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 23)

Persze , aztan majd jon Melita a lavorjaval , azt csoki helyett elnyammog rajtam :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

en inkabb a milkan nyamnyogok.mert imadom :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 23)

Melitta írta:


> en inkabb a milkan nyamnyogok.mert imadom :lol:





Egy tehenen? Es mit nyamogsz? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

elvezgetem a finom tejszines milkat :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 23)

Mit szolt a tehen amikor behaboztad? Te ezt elvezgeted? :shock: Es meg ram mondjak, hogy Perverz :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Mi férfiak mindent a nőktől tanulunk. Ádám kezábe is Éva adta az almát.
Jut eszembe. 
Mi a különbség Ádám és Éva között ?
Semmi.
Ádám az Ádám. De ha Évát szépen megkéred, ő is ád ám.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 23)

en a Milka csokirol es nem a tehenrol beszelek. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

De a Milka az tejcsokoládé, és a Milka nevű lila tehénből fejt tejből csinálják. A fehér tehén tejéből készül a fehér tejcsokoládé, amit a négereknek adnak, hogy meg ne harapják az ujjukat, a barna tehén tejéből készül a közönséges barna tejcsokoládé, amiből a csokimikulást öntik és ha nincs benne tej, akkor keserűcsokoládé. Egyszerű nem ?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 23)

Figyeld meg , a tehen megfog sertodni


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Tehenből nem lesz sertés. Ha csak nem klónozod. De az más nem kóser.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Minden kisebb településen van egy falu bikája. A cyber faluban ilyennel még nem találkoztam. Hacsak a Rezgő Nyárfának nincs egy bátyja.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Rezgő Nyárfához nem bika kell, hanem óriáskigyó :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Akkor Dél-Amerikából kell hozatni anakondát, mert itthon ilyen nincs, legfeljebb gyík vagy vizisikló. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Mit szólnál egy boához ?


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

A Rezgő Nyárfának? Szerintem jó lesz. :wink:


----------



## kaufmann (2004 Október 23)

Rezso Nyarfanak szeles a karimaja hopla egy rozsaszinu feher eger


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Mi van az egérrel?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Kaufmann ápolt az akarja mondani, hogy ha Rezgő Nyárfa meglát egy egeret, akkor felugrik és sikítva elrohan. Attól tartok, hogy új betegünk még nem ismeri Rezgő Nyárfát. Nem ijedős fajta :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Meg nem is rohanós!
Ő ollan ülős fajta. Főleg férfifejekre szeret ülni.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 23)

Mindenesetre nagy feneket kerít a dolgoknak :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 23)

Az biztos! Gondolom Pitti külön széket csináltatott neki. Valami jó kis strapabírót. Lehet, hogy nem is faszéket csinált neki, hanem öntött ki egyet betonból.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Hol van Pastoral? Nektek nem hiányzik?


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 26)

A napi adag ige nem,de maskulonben latod nelkulunk virgonckodik es esik bunbe egyikbol a masikba, majd jon es nalunk akar megtisztulni vetkeitol. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Efike írta:


> Mit szólnál egy boához ?





O boa? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Tényleg, lehet hogy Pastoral virgonckodik össze-vissze, nekünk meg nyomatja a szent szöveget! Jó lesz odafigyelni rá!


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 26)

Azt hiszem elcsabitotta toletek a rezgo nyarfat most vett neki oboat. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Nahát! Ki se néztem volna belőle hogy ilyen csábítós! Miből lesz a cserebogár?! Mondjuk könnyű a Rezgő Nyárfát táncba vinni!


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 26)

Meg daruval sem egyszeru :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 26)

Úgy látszik Pastoral a hitével hegyeket is képes megmozgatni!


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Itt állok a falu közepén és sehol senki. Csöcsi már mindenkit megfőzött volna?


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 29)

Itt vagyok a hátad mögött :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Igen, most már érzem. Meg akartál ijeszteni?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 29)

A fraszt akarta rad hozni, latod milyen az Efi? Nem olyan gyonged es cizellalt lelku mint en :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Csöcsike! egyem azt a cizellált lelkedet. 
Hát mi van a lábaddal?


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 29)

Kessel villaval? :shock: Nincs semmi a labikommal, elvan magaban. Szerintem az egyik irigyli a masikat es belesargultak :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Nem szoktam én evőeszközt használni, csak úgy kézzel!
Orvoshoz nem akarsz elmenni? Azért mégiscsak utána kéne járni, hogy mit irigyel az egyik lábad a másikon.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 29)

Hat az egyik jobb mint a bal


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

A jobbat ki kellene cserélni egy balosra, így lenne két bal lábad. Mivel mind a kettő egyforma lenne, egyik se irigyelné a másikat. Tehát elmúlna a sárgaság! Hát megvan a terápia Csöcsi! Hozom is a fűrészt, lenyisszantom a jobb lábad. Szerencséd van, épp van raktáron egy bal láb. Még cipő is van rajta, az grátisz a tiéd lehet.


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 29)

Orvos a beteghez:
- Uram. Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam ?
- Mondja a rosszat doktor úr..
- Tévedésből az egészséges lábát vágtuk le.
- És mi a jó ?
- A másik az szépen gyógyul. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Odamegy az érsebész a beteghez:
-Remélem János bácsi nem babonás!
-?
-Mert holnaptól kezdve csak bal lábbal fog felkelni!


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 29)

Orvos a beteghez:
Van egy jó és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam ?
Mondja a rosszat doktor úr.
Le kellett vágnunk a jobb lábát.
És mi a jó hír ?
Találtunk vevőt a fél pár cipőjére.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Az erős dohányos alkoholista felkeresi az orvost:
- Doktor úr, nagyon fáj az oldalam és a mellkasom.
Az orvos megvizsgálja, és így szól:
- Uram, van egy jó és egy rossz hírem. Melyiket mondjam?
- A rosszat.
- Sajnos a fél tüdejét ki kell operálni.
- És mi a jó hír?
- Az, hogy lesz elég hely a májának.


----------



## csocsike (2004 Október 29)

Orvostudomány rövid története 

A beteg azt mondja: - Fáj a torkom! Erre az orvos: 
Kr.e. 2000: Tessék, edd meg ezt a gyökeret! 
Kr.u. 1000: Az a gyökér pogány dolog, mondj el egy imát! 
Kr.u. 1850: Az az ima babonaság, idd meg ezt az elixirt! 
Kr.u. 1940: Az az elixir kígyóolaj, nem tesz jót, nyeld le ezt a pirulát! 
Kr.u. 1985: Az a pirula hatástalan, vedd be ezt az antibiotikumot! 
Kr.u. 2003: Az az antibiotikum nem természetes! Tessék, itt egy gyökér......


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Az állatorvos mesterséges megtermékenyítést végez az istállóban lévő marháknál. A teletöltött fecskendőkből mindegyikbe spriccel egy keveset, csakhogy mielőtt az utolsóval is végezne, elfogy az elkészített mennyiség. Bosszúsan fordul vissza, hogy a telepen majd újratölti a fecskendőt, amikor trappolást hall a háta mögött. Megfordul, hát ott áll mögötte a hoppon hagyott marha:
- Legalább csókolj meg!


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz:
- Segítsen rajtam, doktor úr. Mikor este elalszom, megjelenik álmomban egy manó, és így szól: gyere pisilni. Erre én reggelre behugyozok.
- Ezen könnyen segíthetünk -mondja az orvos.- Legközelebb mondja azt a manónak, hogy már pisilt.
Elmegy a beteg, de pár nap múlva visszajön:
- Drága doktor úr, a terápia csak részben vált be.
- Az meg hogy lehet?
- Jött a manó, és mondtam neki, hogy már pisiltem. Erre ő azt mondta, hogy még nem kakiltam és erre reggelre beszartam. :twisted:


----------



## Efike (2004 Október 29)

Egy ember elmegy az orvoshoz.
Doktor úr. Bolond az aki szereti a szilvásgombócot ?
Dehogy kérem. Miért lenne az ?
Biztos, doktor úr ?
Biztos. Én is szeretem.
Akkor meghívom vendégségbe a doktor urat. Van otthon három szekrényem szilvásgombóccal tele.

Egy eszméletlen jó nő egy tízéves gyerekkel elmegy a nőgyógyászhoz.
Az orvos mondja, hogy a gyerek menjen ki a vizsgálat idejére, de az anyuka azt mondja, hogy nyugodtan maradhat, mert a Pistike nagyon felvilágosult gyerek. Az orvos vállat von és azt mondja a nőnek:
- Jó. Tessék akkor levetkőzni.
A nő pillanatok alatt leszórja a ruháját, fantasztikus teste van.
Az orvos előbb a mellét kezdi tapogatni, majd odafordul Pistikéhez.
- Na Pistike. Tudod, hogy most mit csinálok ?
- Igen doktor bácsi.A női mellben kézzel érezhető kóros csomókattetszik keresni.
- Jól van Pistike.
A dok ráfekteti a nőt az ágyra és benyúl 
- Most mit csinálok Pistike ?
- A doktor bácsi most a méh kóros elváltozásait igyekszik kézzel kitapintani.
- Jól van Pistike
A doktor ekkor kiveszi afarkát és kezdi kefélni a nőt.
- Most mit csinálok Pistike ?
- Most tetszik megkapni azt a nemi betegséget, amit anyuka szeretett volna kikezeltetni.


----------



## Judit (2004 Október 29)




----------



## Judith (2004 Október 31)

Udvozlet mindenkinek San Franciscobol. Ma tort ide minket a rossebb. Itt toltjuk a Hallowint. Allitolag orto nagy bulik lesznek. Fenykep keszul, rettegjetek.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Október 31)

Minden buliba menjetek! Erezzetek jol magatokat!!!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## Judith (2004 Október 31)

Igenis fonover. Parancsod teljesitve lesz.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Most nem azért, de hol van K.O.rnél a cyber falu címerrel? Már 1 hónapja erre várunk. Akkor eltűnt a falu lelkésze is Pastoral.
Lehet, hogy egy rejtélyes kór tizedeli a falu lakóit? :34:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 4)

hol van a volegeny?
nem legeny a talpan?
:lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Én is Őt keresem...


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 4)

lehet hogy eltekertek a fejet?


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Lehetséges


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 4)

Valamit kikene talalni,lehet hogy a hintalovat kibelezte valaki?


----------



## Efike (2004 November 4)

Judit, hol vagy ? :evil: Itt állok talpig gatyában a római úri szabóságban, holnapra kész az esküvői öltönyöm, és Te még nem értél ide, felpróbálni a menyasszonyi ruhát. Meg ne halljam, hogy kikezdtél az új izraeli főnököddel, mert levégok a pasiból még egy darabot :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Itt vagyok Efikém a római gépen mindjárt landolunk. Most egy laptopról írok. A ruha biztosan jó lesz, hiszen ismered a méretemet. Azért akadt egy kis gond, ugyanis nincs koszorúslány se esküvői tanú. A pápát sikerült feltákolni? Ugye nem lesz rosszul a ceremónián?


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Az meg, hogy kikezdjek az új izraeli főnökömmel szóba se jöhet, hiszen elmondtam neki, hogy ki a vőlegényem. Szerintem nem akar már vágatni magából. :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 4)

*Lassan itt a tel a falucskankban! Ulunk majd a "kupaktanacs" szobaban, a kandalloban sercegve eg a fa aminel melegedunk.... palinkat is lehet hasznalni melegedes celjabol. Keszuljetek fel, hogy hosszu es hideg telunk lesz. 
Apropo mikor lesz az eskuvo? Meghivokat szejjelkuldtetek mar? En meg nem kaptam... *


----------



## Judit (2004 November 4)

Efinek holnap lesz kész az esküvői öltönye, nekem is próbálni kell a ruhámat. Még itt szerencsétlenkedek a repülőtéren, az olasz vámosok nem értik mit keres a bőröndömben az a sok érkatéter, plazmasterilizátor na meg a fogbeültető berendezés. Hiába magyarázom nekik, hogy engem várnak és a Pápánál is hivatalos vagyok csak röhögnek és furán néznek rám. 
Szerintem a hétvégén lesz az esküvő, ha nem jön közbe semmi. Mindenki részvételére számítunk. 
A hosszú téli estéken jó lesz majd a kupaktanács szobában üldögélni, melegedni a kandalló tüzénél és jókat nevetni! Természetesen lesz pálesz is.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 4)

A te korodban a paleszt nem ajanlom, meg olyat teszel az Efivel ami megbocsathatatlan kovetkezmenyekhez vezet :shock: A Papa nagyon beteg de szerintem mokas erfestessel feldobhatnad, csak ne hagyatok leesni mert torik. Tudod a torott Papa nerm az igazi :shock: Efi tenyleg lodenkabatba lesz az eskuvon? Kicsi olajkalyhaval a hatan, zold kamasliban es potyos plotgatyaban huszarcsakoban , es huzni fogja maga utan a doglott hintalovat, ami nem is igazabol hintalo, csak az Efi szokta molesztalni es akkor ugy nez ki mintha hintazna. Rajtad mi lesz? Az Efin kivul gondoltam


----------



## Judit (2004 November 5)

Rajtam hófehér esküvői ruha lesz, Efike hozatta Párizsból. Egy Emelie Costa modellről van szó a neve Hedera. Max Chaoul modelljei túl extravagánsnak tűntek (egy zsebkendő méretű ruha, masnival átkötve).


----------



## Efike (2004 November 5)

De megrendeltem azt is, azt majd Jamaikában fogja viselni a kedves a nászéjszaka előtt, hogy ne kelljen sokat bíbelődnöm.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 5)




----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Efike írta:


> De megrendeltem azt is, azt majd Jamaikában fogja viselni a kedves a nászéjszaka előtt, hogy ne kelljen sokat bíbelődnöm.





Nem kell bibelodni, csak gyujtsd meg. :evil: Eloszor is vilagos lesz, sporolsz a villanyszamlan, masodszor gyorsan vetkozik, harmadszor orokre emlekezetesse teszed az ejszakat. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 5)

Bántottalak én Csöcsi? :cry:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 5)

Persze, hogy igen. Ő akart megkaparintani, hogy a sárga lábát ingyen festethesse át :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 5)

Csöcsi! Hát még mindig nem barátkoztál meg a színével? Ha sárga, hát sárga. :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 5)

Na jó, de olyan kínais. Mégis csak zsenánt. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 5)

Ki hivott engem sargalabunak? :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 5)

Én tudom, de nem mondom meg!


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 5)

nem is sarga csak potyos :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 7)

Lefenykepeztem mindjart folrakom :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 7)

na lassuk a vilagdeszkait jelento virgacsaidat :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 7)

Nesze :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 7)

Ez a masik, mer nekem ketto van :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 8)

Hogy akarod ilyen szorosen a vilag szemei elott mutogatni labaidat?
a szortol nem latni rendesen a foltjaidat. :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 November 8)

Ne aggoggyal most mar nemsokara leesik. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Szorakoztok? :evil: Aporszivo motorod fujni fog :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 8)

Csöcsike!
Elküldtem konziliumra a képeidet, ha nem haragszol. Így azért mégis más látni egy orvosnak, mint elmondás alapján. Nemsokára megjön a válasz, hogy mi van a lábaddal.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 8)

Koconom


----------



## Judit (2004 November 8)

Megvan a válasz, küldöm privátban!


----------



## Efike (2004 November 8)

Mit titkolózol ? Mondd meg mindenki előtt, hogy rigó és azért sárga a lába :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 8)

Nem titkolózok, hiszen mindenki tudja hogy Csöcsi rigó és ezért sárga a lába. Csak éppen Csöcsi nem tudta. Eddig. :wink:


----------



## pitti (2004 November 8)

Na mi van a Csocsi virgacsaval? Mar felvagtam a hagymat a csulok porkolthoz. :34:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 8)

Akkor máshonnan kell csülköt szerezned, mert ma nem amputálunk.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 8)

Ráadásul csak a töve füstölt. 8) Ez nem igazi csülök.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 8)




----------



## Judit (2004 November 11)

Olyan csend van most a faluban. Mindenki készül a télre?


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 11)

Ugy latszik be kell vezetni a jelenleti ivet, mert valahogy elfelejtenek a kocsmabol haza jonni a lakok.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 11)

Bizony ki kell osztani a jelenléti ívet és a polituros sodrófákat!


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 11)

Adj nekik ami jol esik ne kimeld magad se oket, en mar nem gyozom. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 11)

Még jó, hogy Canadában sok a fa, úgyhogy meg van oldva a sodrófa utánpótlás. :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Sodrofaval csak eluldozni lehet minket :evil: Mi van az eskuvotokkel :shock: Efi alol megint kidolt a hintalo? :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 11)

A Becsali Csarda mar mukodik, ott lehet feltoltodni. :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 11)

Inkabb azt nyomozd ki , hova lett a palinka. :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 11)

MAr felvettem a szemuvegemet a nagyito is a kezembe van keresem kutatom.


----------



## pitti (2004 November 11)

mit gyanusitgattok?! :fac:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Malac  Es ilyenek lopjak a piamat :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 12)

Karsayval kellenne egy riasztot beszereltetni erre a raktarra mert lehet a raktarosok megvesztegethetok, ezert lesz allandoan ures a raktar 8)


----------



## Efike (2004 November 12)

csocsike írta:


> Sodrofaval csak eluldozni lehet minket :evil: Mi van az eskuvotokkel :shock: Efi alol megint kidolt a hintalo? :evil:


Az esküvő köszönjük rendben megvolt. Nem küldtünk fotókat, mert a pápa fekvő beteg és az ágyban fekve adott össze minket és e miatt nem engedtek oda fotósokat. Most épp Jamaicába tartunk egy luxushajó vízágyán ringatózunk Judittal. Azért vagyunk csendben. Suttogunk egymás fülébe. 
Mi közöd hozzá, hogy mit suttogok ?
Mi közöd hozzá, hogy ő mit suttog ?
Ne zavarj. :evil: Ti csak dumáltok mindenfejta hülyeséget, mi meg Judittal lázasan munkálkodunk a cyberfalu népszaporulatán.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 12)

Azért küldünk egy képet, hogy hová megyünk.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Efike írta:


> csocsike írta:
> 
> 
> > Sodrofaval csak eluldozni lehet minket :evil: Mi van az eskuvotokkel :shock: Efi alol megint kidolt a hintalo? :evil:
> ...




Szoval paroztok, nem lehetett volna ezt ket szoval leirni? Itten kilometereket kell olvasnom mire rajovok mivel vettetek palira. Az hogy a Papa beteg az rendbe van de ti minek fekudtetek melle :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 12)

Mi nem feküdtünk mellette az ágyban, hanem álltunk az ágy mellett! Őszentsége nagyon beteg, ezért külön kitüntetés, hogy minket összeadott. Megérthetitek tehát, hogy miért nem volt násznép, csak szép csendes esküvő.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Hat ha benneteket oszeadott, akkor valoban nagyon beteg lehet :evil: Gratulalok :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 12)

A Szentatya épelméje teljes birtokában van, noha a teste öreg és fáradt. Köszönjük a jókívánságokat. Különösen Tőled esik ez jól Csöcsike!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Ha oszeadott nem lehetet elmeje teljes birtokaban :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 12)

Miért?


----------



## Efike (2004 November 12)

Teljesen normális volt. Szívlapáttal szórta ránk az áldást. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Az a futo volt, szerintem elneztetek a hazszamot, de szerintem az Efi igy szervezte az egeszet :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 12)

A fűtő az mindig fekete. Ez meg fehér volt. Ismerem a pápát. Apámmal járt sielni a Banska Bistricán.


----------



## Judit (2004 November 12)

Biztosan jó helyen voltunk, mert bemondtuk a jelszót!


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 12)

Lehet hogy az nem is az apad volt. Csak az anya a biztos, habar en mar azt sem hiszem :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 12)

csocsike írta:


> Lehet hogy az nem is az apad volt. Csak az anya a biztos, habar en mar azt sem hiszem :shock:


Gondolod ? :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 November 13)

:shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 13)

Errol az oldaladrol nem ismertelek :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 November 13)

Kerulj meg, allj elem es hajolj le. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 13)

nocsak nocsak ilyen fickos vagy? :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 13)

hú....mi folyik itt? 8)


----------



## pitti (2004 November 13)

Persze mer ha lehajol elottem akkor nekifutasbol, szappanos labbal.... :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 13)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 
aztaaa....


----------



## Efike (2004 November 13)

pitti írta:


> Persze mer ha lehajol elottem akkor nekifutasbol, szappanos labbal.... :evil:


Te szappannyal mosod a lábad ? :shock:


----------



## pitti (2004 November 14)

Nem is sosavval! :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 14)

Kár :roll:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 14)

Sósav és drótkefe! :twisted:
Pedikür meg sövényvágó ollóval.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 14)

Judit írta:


> Sósav és drótkefe! :twisted:
> Pedikür meg sövényvágó ollóval.


A pedikűr meg láncfűrésszel :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 14)

Az még szebb, mert jobban roncsol! A sebszélek egyeztetése nehéz feladat lenne a sebész számára, mivel ollan lifegős lenne az egész.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 15)

Megérdemelné. Szegény Csöcsikének sérga a lába, plasztik a térde, ez meg itt fickósan görgeti a pálinkát. Hát persze, hogy nem éri utól Csöcsi. Egyenlőséget kell tenni, azonos versenyfeltételeket.


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 15)

pitti írta:


> Kerulj meg, allj elem es hajolj le. :evil:





Megint :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 21)

Na itt már megint nincs senki, kong a falu az ürességtől. Gondolom a kocsmában meg zajlik az élet. :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 21)

En itt vagyok, de hat ezekre nem lehet szamitani. A Rem az oka mindennek :evil:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 21)

Miért, mit csinált már megint?


----------



## Spanky (2004 November 24)

Csöcsi Te &amp;%^${$ !!! 
Ilyen csinos hölgyek járnak ide az utobbi idöben mint itt felettem, és nem hivod rá fel figyelmem ?  :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 24)

Bocsanat o Mester, de majd jon az Efike , es ad neked a spanglivassal


----------



## Efike (2004 November 24)

Már itt is vagyok. Mit akarsz Spanky a feleségemtől ? Mit pillogsz Te itt fölfele. Süsd le gyorsan a szemed, és nézdd a Csöcsit. Nézdd milyen fényes a homloka. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 24)

A Spanky is ,de az unokaocse akit megismertem szemelyesen is az is alandoan a szeplanyok utan fordul a feje. :lol:


----------



## Misikk (2004 November 24)

Még hogy a feje a széplányok után fodul ,ti csak ezt hiszitek ,a cug huzta el a nyakát ,mindig ugy járkál mintha érdekelné a másik nem,igy leplezi ,hogy csúzos :lol: :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 November 27)

Még jó, hogy Jamaicában nincs nagy cúg, csak a lágy szellő fujdogál a tenger felől...


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 28)

Fiuk, lanyok lassan itt az ideje, hogy mindenki szedje elo a csizmujat es fenyesitse, csillogjon - villogjon! 
Nemsokara jon a Mikulas es mi nagyon kozel vagyunk hozza, ugy nez ki - a minap a hegyoldalon setalgatva
belebotlottam es megsugta - , hogy az elso megalloja nalunk lesz a cyberfaluban!!! Azt is elarulom ha nagyon 
jok lesztek meg "folyekony" ajandekot is fog hozni. ;-)


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

:shock: Kumiszt ? :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 28)

Az mar megint mi? ... :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 28)

:idea: Kumisz = erjesztett lótej. Állítólag az ősmagyarok itala volt. Mongoliában ma is isszák és nagyon berúgnak tőle. :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 28)

na csak nehogy elcsapja a hasatokat, nem vagytok Tik ilyenhez szokva :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 29)

En azert kiprobalnam.


----------



## Efike (2004 November 29)

Az első lépés, hogy fejj meg egy kancát :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 29)

Lokott ...  

Amugy a tegnap olvastam, hogy ujra divat a lotej fogyasztasa Europaban viszont igen draga 
mulatsag... kb. 15 Dollarba kerul 1 Liter. :roll:


----------



## Melitta (2004 November 29)

A hasmarsra jo a palinka? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 29)

Efike írta:


> Az első lépés, hogy fejj meg egy kancát :lol:




Es ha nem ismeri fol a kancat? :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 November 29)

Azért csak különbséget tud tenni az egyujjas és a négyujjas jesztyű között :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 30)

Ket lokott (bocsi)... en csak ketujjas vagy otujjas kesztyut ismerek!  8)


----------



## csocsike (2004 November 30)

Mi vagy te? Matamatikus? :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 November 30)

Hegyoldalogus...


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)




----------



## Efike (2004 December 1)

:shock: 
Mit lesel ?
ha megrúglak, elesel.

A hegyoldalógus az a geológus speciális szakterülete. Van csúcsológus, banyalógus, rétológus, dombológus stb. A geológia csak gyűjtőfogalom. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)

Ne fenyegess, mert osszegyurom magam es mehetek vasaltatni. En csak az urologust ismerem, isteni keze van :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 1)

Egy pasas elmegy az urológushoz.
- Doktor úr. Nekem három golyóm van.
- Na ne marháskodjon velem. Mutassa. 
A pasi levetkőzik, a doki elkezdi keresni.
- Csak kettő van.
- Nem jól tetszik keresni doktor úr. Én tudom, hogy három.
- Na jó. Nővérke legyen szives maga is megnézni. A kedves beteg nem hisz nekem.
Nővérke tapogat.
- Doktor úr. Itt tényleg csak kettő van.
- Akkor a békesség kedvéért, még a gépirókislány is megnézhetné.
Gépirókislány tapogat.
- Doktor úr, ez csak kettő.
A pasas felrántja a nadrágját, vág egy pofát és kimegy.
A folyosón találkozik egy barátjával.
- Csak nem vagy beteg ?
- Á dehogy. Csak jöttem megmassziroztatni a golyóimat.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 1)




----------



## vitorla (2004 December 1)

A kumisz nem pálinka!

Kiírom a lexikonból:

*kumisz*: magas cukortartalmú (kb. 6% tejcukor), savanykás (0,7-1% tejsav), habzó, kb. 1% alkoholtartalmú, erjedt kancatej. A joghurthoz hasonló, üdítő hatású ital. Már az ókori lovasnépek ismerték (pl. a szkíták). A középkori misszionáriusok feljegyzéseiben is szerepel. Marco Polo úgy emelgeti ("fehérbor"), hogy főként nyáron fogyasztják. Belső-Ázsiában, Kaukázusban széles körben elterjedt. A nomád magyarok is kedvelték. A mongolok nemzeti itala (kancatej-bor, günij ajrag), készítését hagyományos ünnepi szertartás kíséri.


----------



## pitti (2004 December 1)

vitorla írta:


> A kumisz nem pálinka!


Akkor nem is kell. :shock:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 5)

Jelentem a Mikulas a cyberfalu fele szaguld!!! 
Ki vannak mar teve a csizmak az ablakba????

*********************




******************


----------



## pitti (2004 December 5)

Nem teszunk ki csizmat mer a Csocsi ellopja. :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 5)

HAt ez az, vittem volna palinkat meg virgacsot es nem tudtam ott hagyni, mert senkinek nem volt kint a csizmaja. :roll:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 5)

Te vagy a Mikulas?..... Mikulitta... ;-)
An en csizmum igenis ki volt rakva! ... nem kaptam semmit, bruhuhuhuuuu. :cry:
Khmmm...azert virgacsot nem kerek, koszonom...Milkat nem hoztal Mikulitta?


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 5)

sajna akkor ellopta valaki, mert lattam hogy szaguld mikulas felenk,de hat ideje nem volt varakozni meg ti cipot pucoltok. :lol:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 5)

Hajajj ez a stresszes vilag, mar a Mikulas is ezzel kuszkodik, orok rohanas.... 
Megyek megkeresem a hegyoldalon a Milka tehenet, talan szerencsevel jarok. :roll:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 5)

pitti írta:


> Nem teszunk ki csizmat mer a Csocsi ellopja. :evil:


Bagoly mondja verébnek, hogy nagyfejű :evil: Csöcsi megjön nemsokára Viagra Fallsból, majd jól lefest kékre, aztán lelakkoz.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 5)

Ha most teszem ki a csizmámat akkor már nem kapok semmit? Lekéstem volna a Mikulást? Pedig jó kislány voltan egész évben!


----------



## Efike (2004 December 5)

Tőlem biztosan nem kapsz virgácsot és kiskrampuszt. Betettem az éjjeliszekrény mellett a papucsodba 10 kg mogyorós csokit, egy fókabőr retikült, egy ezüstróka bundát, és szerelmem zálogaként egy fehérarany gyűrűz zafírokkal. Gyorsan húzd fel az újjadra mert Pitti erre ólálkodik és el találja lopni.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 5)

Gyorsan felhúzom a szerelmi zálogot a zafírokkal az ujjamra, mert Pitti még becseréli pálinkára! Alighanem a bundát és a retikült le kell adnom a főnővérnek, hogy zárja el, mert itt csak a csíkos pizsit szabad viselni. 
A csokit viszont megesszük. Nyami. 
Efikém, én is tettem a pacskerodba egy rúd Pick szalámit, egy üveg ecetes erőspaprikát meg kapsz egy kis ágyaspálinkát is.


----------



## Laci (2004 December 6)

Ti piszkosul nagylábon éltek  ! Egy egész élelmiszer raktár elfér a nem túl illatos papucsotokban... Efike papucsa előtt a görény díszlépésben masíroz el :twisted: .


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Efike írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Nem teszunk ki csizmat mer a Csocsi ellopja. :evil:
> ...





Hat megutomakiscsavot :evil:


----------



## pitti (2004 December 6)

Inkabb add vissza a csizmamat! :evil: Nem eleg hogy porszivo motort lopsz meg az utolso teli csizmam is kell? :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Minek neked csizma, plane ilyen budos? :shock: Van neked autod :shock: :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 6)

Laci írta:


> Ti piszkosul nagylábon éltek  ! Egy egész élelmiszer raktár elfér a nem túl illatos papucsotokban... Efike papucsa előtt a görény díszlépésben masíroz el :twisted: .


A bányarém sírva könyörög nálad a receptért :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 6)

Efi írta :

,,A bányarém sírva könyörög nálad a receptért ''


Az oroszlán sírva enne meg téged :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2004 December 6)

A kardfogú tigrist verni kellene, hogy téged megharapjon.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Uraim, viselkedjunk ! Laci te is :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 6)

jo lesz ha a masik topicba is egy kicsit rendet csinalsz :wink:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 6)

Melyikben? :shock: Te vagy a fonover :shock: En csak egy apolt vagyok.Elore Trianonert :shock:


----------



## Rezgonyarfa (2004 December 11)

Dragaim!
LAtom hianyoztam. :wink:


----------



## pitti (2004 December 11)

Igen, nagyon hianyzol az Efi fejerol! 8)


----------



## Judit (2004 December 12)

Nana :twisted: !


----------



## Efike (2004 December 12)

A Csöcsi ellopta a Pitti porszivóját, most majd én jól ellopom még a seprőt és a lapátot is. Nem is értem, hogy miért akarnak megszabadulni eme termetes hölgyeménytől. Pedig olyan jól elvannak alatta :twisted:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 12)

A lapatot ne lopd el, mert akkor meg fognak hogolyozni mert nem lesz mivel ellapatolni a havat. :roll: 
Persze onnan nem tunik ez olyan nagy dolognak. :wink: 
Csocsike meg mindig keresi a tavaji lapatjat mert azt is valaki megfujta :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 12)

A Pitti volt. Én láttam, amikor osont vele a fal mellett, mint a vizes egér. Piros tornacipő volt a lábán és zöld selyemsál a nyakában.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 12)

Minek a Pittinek lapát?


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 12)

Elofordul hogy felmeteres ho vagy akar 1 m ho is tud esni es egyfolytaban, es nem szereti a szobafogsagot :lol:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 12)

Persze, hogy nem szereti a szobafogságot. Ha otthon ül, akkor csak saját magától tud pálinkát lopni. Én soha nem megyek el itthonról ezért a pálinkához telefonos zsarolással jutok. De Pitti az ilyen kifinomult - mondhatnám cizellált - művészi szintű pálinkabeszerzéshez nem ért, ő a kétkezi munka embere, tehát ki kell mozdulnia. Következésképpen igenis ellopom a lapátját, hogy ne tudjon kimozdulni, és akkor Csöcsi nyugodtan ihatja a pálinkáját, mert a Pitti nem lopja el.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

A Pittinek aze koll a lapat mert alenyultam a porszivojat es valamivel koll port hinteni :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 13)

Szia Csöcsi!  
A hétvégén Viagarán voltál?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

Aha, azota sem birok magammal


----------



## Judit (2004 December 13)

ahá! Mit csináltál Te ott???


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

Izgattam magam  Megjottek az elso szamlak :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 13)

Miert Te fizeted a Niagara kivilagitasat? :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 13)

Nem azt a Pitti fizeti. Az gazdag. O lopja az aramot is :evil:


----------



## bojtorjan (2004 December 14)

Ma ezt az alakot lattam a raktar korul sompolyogni, melyikotok volt beoltozve??? .....


----------



## pitti (2004 December 14)

Ez rendbe van. A Laci hozta vissza a demizsont amit a multkor a Csocsi veletlenul a csomagtartojaba rakott.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 14)

c-c-c! Laci télvíz idején mezítláb mászkál a faluban, a szakálla is a térdét verdesi! Ennek nem lesz jó vége!


----------



## Judith (2004 December 14)

Judit írta:


> c-c-c! Laci télvíz idején mezítláb mászkál a faluban, a szakálla is a térdét verdesi! Ennek nem lesz jó vége!



Szerintem is vágasson le a szakállából és kösse a lábára papucsnak. Mindjárt jobban fog kinézni a dolog.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 14)

és legalább nem fog felfázni a mamuszában!


----------



## Laci (2004 December 14)

Ez a randa kép inkább a Csöcsit formázza! Há' nem Neki van szakálla?


----------



## Judit (2004 December 14)

Ki kell deríteni kinek van 1 foga az alsó fogsora helyén. :lol:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 14)

Szerintem a Csöcsinek! A múltkor mondta,hogy jegyet lyukaszt másodállásban a buszon.Most már tudom hogyan.... :roll:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 14)

Figyelj ocsi :evil: Nekem szaz fogam van, tudod? Kulon fogtartasi engedelyem van az allamhatosagiaktol :evil: Ebbol 83 arany :evil: Nem veletlenul lakom a temeto mellett :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 14)

Neked husikám fogvatartási engedélyt mutathatott legfeljebb az ,,államhatóság''. Ezt is azért mert kísértettél a temetőben és a környékén.Ehez még be sem kellett öltöznöd :twisted: . Az az egy fogad az eredeti, amivel kezeled-pardon! szájalod- a jegyeket a buszon.A többi meg a protkó :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2004 December 14)

Szerintem Lacinak van alul egy foga - amióta rácsaptam a vasajtót. :twisted:


----------



## pitti (2004 December 15)

Laci írta:


> Neked husikám fogvatartási engedélyt mutathatott legfeljebb az ,,államhatóság''. Ezt is azért mert kísértettél a temetőben és a környékén.Ehez még be sem kellett öltöznöd :twisted: . Az az egy fogad az eredeti, amivel kezeled-pardon! szájalod- a jegyeket a buszon.A többi meg a protkó :twisted: .


Most lattam az allami felhivasban gyakorlott vadaszokat keresnek mer a Csocsi a temetoben a fraszt hozza a hazajaro szellemekre. :idea:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Latjatok? En egy uldozott vagyok :evil: Egy porszivo motorral a honom alatt menekulok :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 15)

Szerintem menet közben szedd szét és vesd hátra az üldözőid közé. Össze fognak marakodni rajta, mert az ausztrál porszívómotor-alkatrész igen nagy érték :idea:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 15)

Csöcsi írta :

,,Latjatok? En egy uldozott vagyok ...''


Igen ! Kiváltották Rád a vadászati engedélyt :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2004 December 15)

Laci írta:


> Csöcsi írta :
> 
> ,,Latjatok? En egy uldozott vagyok ...''
> 
> ...


Rád meg nincs vadászati tilalom. Szabad préda vagy. Utálatos dolog egy üldözöttet gúnyolni. Majd jól megüldözlek, hogy megtudd milyen érzés. Azt hiszed mert Rezgő Nyárfát le tudtad venni a lábáról, akkor már neked mindent szabad ? :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 15)

Rezgő Nyárfát fölborítani lehetett csak ! Daruval. Ahogy dőlt , ráesett a szádra :twisted: .


----------



## Efike (2004 December 15)

A fénykép tanúsága szerint a tiedre. Hiába vádaskodsz, nem tudod levakarni magadról a felelősség és RNy terhét :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Azert ez rohely, o a Szalantai rem , es engem uldoznek, Itt valami felreertes lesz :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Azert ez rohely, o a Szalantai rem , es engem uldoznek, Itt valami felreertes lesz :evil:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 15)

Hiába dadogsz,randa vagy és ezért vettek üldözőbe :twisted: !
A másik csibészt sem fogják szaporítani a szépségéért.Legfeljebb géppisztollyal :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Mer mondod , hogy randa vagyok, az az Efi. Ne keverj osze minket :shock:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 15)

Bocs ! Tényleg :roll: !


----------



## Efike (2004 December 15)

Szomorú vagyok Csöcsi. Egy percre kihúzom a lábam és máris a szalántai Rémmel kokettálsz ellenemre. Bezzeg amikor Te csavarogtál én halált megvető bátorséggal harcoltam érted ezzel a szörnyeteggel. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 15)

Mit agodsz , most csalom lepre. :evil: Mar a majamnal tart :shock: Csinaltam muanyagot :evil: 

Végyünk 30 zacskó ropit. Bazi nagy fazékban vízzel felengedjük, hogy
ellepje, majd egy órán át forraljuk.
Ekkor a ropit leszurjük A lé vissza a fazékba, ropi a kukába, arra már nem
lesz szükség.
A lébe belehajítunk egy polipot. Ezt másfél órán át lassú tuzön fozzük,
majd
tésztaszurovel óvatosan kiemeljük a fazékból és egy tálra helyezzük.
Ízlésesen eligazítjuk a karokat és kész is a polip-ropilén.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 16)

26 500 dollárért vásárolt virtuális szigetet egy játékos
(2004.12.16 07:28)
IDG News service

A valódi pénzgazdálkodásra épülő virtuális világ, a "Project Entropia" készítői bejelentették, hogy a 22 éves "Deathifier" névre hallgató egyén lett egy részletesen megalkotott virtuális kincses sziget boldog tulajdonosa - mindössze 26 500 dollárért. Ez az összeg egy rekord: a legnagyobb, amit valaha egy játékos egy MMO (tömeges többjátékos online szerepjáték) játékra költött.

A virtuális kincses sziget árverését augusztus vége felé kezdték meg, és egészen december végéig tartott, a világ bármely pontjáról fogadva az ajánlatokat. Az árverés győztese megkapja a szigeten való vadászat és bányászat adóztatási jogát, amelyek valódi pénzbevételt fognak jelenteni számára. A játékban a különböző piacok és lakóterek eladása is jelenthet pénzkeresési lehetőséget - erre már korábban volt is példa. "Ez egy történelmi pillanat a számítógépes játékokra nézve, és jól bizonyítja azt, hogy a tömeges többjátékos online játékok újabb szintre léptek: a játékosok maguk ismerték fel egy online közösség valódi gazdasági potenciálját" - nyilatkozta Marco Behrmann, a Mindark PE AB közösségi-kapcsolati igazgatója, aki a vásárlást "egy hihetetlenül nagy előrelépés"-nek nevezte. A virtuális tulajdon eladásának tiltása helyett - mint ahogyan azt a Blizzard tette a World of Warcraft című játékában - a Mindark kész volt annak felölelésére: a játék valódi pénzgazdasággal rendelkezik, de ingyeneses letölthető. Az MMORPG (tömeges többjátékos online szerepjáték) játékok fejlődésével a virtuális tulajdont egyre inkább kezdik elismerni valódi gazdasági tényezőként: egy kínai MMO-játékos a múlt évben megnyert egy bírósági pert, amelyet a virtuális tulajdonának ellopásáért indított. Idén pedig a rendőrség azért hatolt be egy házba Japánban, mert egy játékos elvette egy másik játékos Ragnarok Online számláját.


----------



## Judit (2004 December 16)

Most láttam a zártosztály folyosóján kifüggesztve, hogy karácsonyi ünnepséget szervez a főnővér. Aki önként jelentkezik az dupla adag nápolyit kap a vacsorához és pálinkával veheti be a gyógyszerét.  
Egy Betlehemi élőképhez kell beállni, lesz szamár, jászol meg minden. 
Nemsokára elkezdődik a szereplőválogatás: lehet jelentkezni vagy ki is jelölhetünk ápoltakat egyes szerepekre. Szerintem figyelembe kellene venni az ápoltak karakterét és úgy dönteni. Pl.: Csöcsi lehetne Szent József, mert ő is barkácsolós volt (ács), mint most Csöcsi. 
Na, valahogy így.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 16)

A szereposztast rad bizzuk, hisz a kisdedetek hamar jon, ehoz kell a szereposztast igazitani :wink: 
en majd vigyazok a harom kiraly kicses ladajara. :wink:


----------



## Laci (2004 December 16)

Judit írt :

,,Egy Betlehemi élőképhez kell beállni, lesz szamár, jászol meg minden. ''


Csöcsiiii! Nem ! Jászol meg ,,minden'' nem lehetsz!
Akkor? Bingóóóó :twisted: !


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

:evil: Te szerencsetlen hat karacsony van, adok en neked palinkat, csak nyugodj mar meg :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 16)

Laci lehetne a szamár :4:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

Lehetne, de az okos, es mint tudjuk a Laci nem :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 16)

Akkor legyen fából. A faszamár nem okos.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

A Lacinak nincs is faszamar :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 16)

:shock: Aha. Azért van a feje Rezgő Nyárfa alatt. 
Nyelvében él a nemzet :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

Hiaba, kultura az kultura :shock:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 16)

És ezexerint tud franciául :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 16)

Van nyelverzeke :evil: Es ez esetben nem vagyok irigy :evil:


----------



## Efike (2004 December 16)

Le a kalappal előtte...hogy ilyen nehéz körülmények között is boldogul a nyelvvel. A francia nem egyszerű. :twisted:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 17)

Nekem siman beletorne


----------



## Efike (2004 December 17)

Nekem nem jönne a nyelvemre. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 17)

Amiota meglattam , a nyelvem elbujt a pofamban. Mar csufolodni sem tudok. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Úgy látom ebből a színielőadásból nem lesz semmi! Hát már senki nem hoz lázba a pálinka és a nápolyi? Mi van fiatalok, punnyadunk így év vége felé?! Ébresztőőőő

(Franciaországban egy elmeosztályon megöltek két ápolónőt. Az egyiknek levágták a fejét és feltették a tv-re, a másiknak elvágták a torkát. Este láttam a híradóban. Mégiscsak veszélyes hely a zártosztály!)


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

Akkor egy szot nem szolok, nehogy igy jarjak. :cry:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Ááááá! Mi kapunk pálinkát nyugtatóval, így nem vagyunk agresszívek. A franciák nem ismerik ezt a fajta medicinát! Szerintem az ottaniak konyakkal próbálkoztak és a nápolyiról még csak nem is hallottak.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

Ovatosan csak az otletekkel ha mi lehetunk a szenvedo alanyok :wink: 
A fiuk nem hagynak ki egy ziccert se :roll:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Szerintem a fiúk most alszanak, gipszkartonoznak Viagarán, isznak, porszívómotoroznak, Rezgőcskéznek! Nem fognak itt ziccerezni! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

Sose lehet tudni mikent hogy forog egy ferfi gondolatmenete.
az ovatossag nem art.
Kepzeld ha a vodkat osszekeverik palinkaval es metaxaval,es mamorukba azt hiszik nem jo helyre tesszuk be a slagot a gyomormosashoz. :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Úgy hallottam, hogy összeült az Pszichiátriai Szakmai Kollégium és mától fogva alulról kell végezni a gyomormosást. Ez most az új tendencia. Szóval hosszabb slagot kell beszerezni. Amúgy is kellene, mert valaki lelopta a beöntőkészülékről is a gumicsövet, mert pálinkalopáshoz kellett. 
Valakinek fura az ízlése :shock: . Hm-hm, ki lehetett az?


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

az lehetett aki a legkesobb fog felebredni es ide jonni a fiuk kozul az a hunyo a slag lopasban. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Mindegyik tagadni fogja! Szerintem meg kellene mondani az igazat, hogy a legutóbbi beöntés után nem lett elmosva a cső. Aki sugárban hány e hír hallatára, az a hunyó!


----------



## Judith (2004 December 19)

Judit írta:


> Mindegyik tagadni fogja! Szerintem meg kellene mondani az igazat, hogy a legutóbbi beöntés után nem lett elmosva a cső. Aki sugárban hány e hír hallatára, az a hunyó!



Ipi-apacs, egy-kettö, nem én vagyok! Haha!!! :lol:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

ez mar egy lepes, akkor Te gyanun felul allsz. :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Én sem érzek fura ízt a számban, úgyhogy én sem lehettem! Melitta sem lehetett, mert a főnővérek nem lopnak gumicsövet. Szerintem.


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 19)

ez igaz. ra nezni se birok semmifele slagra, meg lopni se szoktam :roll: 
de valakinek ragados a keze az biztos, mert kivul belul se fertotlenitve se kimosva nem volt a beontoslag. :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 19)

Hát kétszeresen jól megszívta az illető! Most nyelhet nagyokat.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 20)

pitti írta:


> Efike írta:
> 
> 
> > Azt csiripelik a verebek, hogy pálinkafőzdét épít teljes titokban, hogy meg ne tudd, hogy hol van. 8)
> ...





:evil: :evil: :555:


----------



## Judith (2004 December 20)

csocsike írta:


> pitti írta:
> 
> 
> > Efike írta:
> ...



Ha jól értelmeztem, Te ezt ellenzed, igaz?


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 20)

Hat hogyan is irjam , korul. A Pittinek porszivoja mar nem lesz az biztos :evil:


----------



## Judith (2004 December 20)

csocsike írta:


> Hat hogyan is irjam , korul. A Pittinek porszivoja mar nem lesz az biztos :evil:



nem baj. Igy garantáltan addigra pora sem lesz.


----------



## csocsike (2004 December 20)

Remelem szilikozist kap :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 26)

Igy karacsony tajan egy pofa serre a Negy Vidam Halottmosoba lehet jonni , aki szomjuhozik. :wink:


----------



## Judit (2004 December 26)

Kiről nevezték el ezt az objektumot? Ki a négy halottmosó?


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 26)

VAn itt vallkozo


----------



## Judit (2004 December 26)

Nem semmi!!


----------



## Melitta (2004 December 26)

Szegeny rezgonyarfat itt hagytak a fiuk maganyosan karacsonykor, en megertem hogy keritett maganak ujabb hodolokat.


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

A minap arra figyeltem fel, hogy Pitti nyitva felejtette a raktarajtot igy kihasznalva az alkalmat bekukkantottam...mit ne mondjak szep rendet tart! ;-)


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 9)

Rendet tart, rendet tart. Inkább azt nézd, hogy mennyi piát nyúlt le az adagunkból. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 9)

Igen! Bele kellene már nézni a nyilvántartásba és összevetni a valósággal, vagyis egy nyilvános leltárt kellene készíteni!
Így külsőleg rendben van, szépen ki van söpörve. :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

En szivesen lemondok a palinkaadagomrol valaki javara. Majd csinalunk nyilvanos sorsolast Valentin napkor a kupaktanacshazban.
Viszont szivesen fogadnam az illeto napolyi adagjat cserebe! ;-)


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 9)

Na-na! És a diéta? :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 9)

vasarnap van :wink:


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Január 9)

Termeszetesen a napolyikat osszegyujtom mint a mokuska telire a mogyikat, mar maga a gondolat is boldogga tesz, hogy van napolyim...  8)


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 13)

Bojtikaaa gyere vissza ...." kuldok neked egy napolyi dalt " nem kell a lelkedre , szivedre venni minden problemat . Hidd el ezek olyan mondva csinalt balhek es toled teljesen fuggetlenek ! pusszancs neked es varlak a BeNyuSzeVi bejaratanal :..:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 13)

Bojti, ha nem jössz vissza azonnal, én leöntöm benzinnel a hegyoldalt és eldobok egy égő cigarettát. Ki a fene bántott téged ? :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 13)

Efike írta:


> Bojti, ha nem jössz vissza azonnal, én leöntöm benzinnel a hegyoldalt és eldobok egy égő cigarettát. Ki a fene bántott téged ? :evil:


Na azért vigyázzunk az égetéssel! Hát mi lesz a falu csordájával, ha felégeted a hegyoldalt?
Bojtika gyere vissza! A pálinka- és csokikutatásaimat még nem fejeztem be! A laboromból nem lehet csak úgy felmondani! Azonnal gyere vissza!
Szükségünk van Rád!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 14)

Tegnap volt egy nagy balesett es tobb tonna Milka csokival telitodott nem csak a hegyoldal hanem a volgy es a szanto.
Amerre a szem ellatott milka volt mindenhol.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 22)

Tisztelt Hölgyeim és Uraim,
a cyberfaluban a túristaforgalom szülési fájdalmak miatt ideiglenesen szünetel. Kérjük a tisztelt látogatókat, hogy vonuljanak a falu kocsmájába és mászkálásukkal ne zavarják Judit vajúdását.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)

Szeretném én is megkérni a hacker-"urakat", hogy áldásos tevékenységükkel ne zavarják hosszú vajúdásomat!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 22)

A vajudasodat kellenne egy kicsit gyorsitani, mert mar az Efike a sok jajgatastol teljesen berekedt,elment minden hangja annyit obegatott. :lol: 
helyeted


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 22)

Nem is igaz. Én csak szorítok.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)

Azt mondta a woodoos öregasszony, hogy éjfél fele meglesznek! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 22)

MEg hogy nem igaz az uvoltozese es jajjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjgatasa az Efikenek?
A woodus asszonysag el se vallalta volna a kozremukodest , ha a ferj nem jajgat eleg kitartoan es nyog es uvolt kinjaban a kedves leendo apa.
:lol:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)

Na most elárulom, hogy nem Efi kiabált, hanem az öregasszony. Efi kénytelen volt egy kicsit nyakon vágni a nénit, mert csirkelábat akart tenni a hasamra. Ez valami woodoos fogás, de nekünk nem tetszett az ötlet!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 22)

hm, mar azt hittem trefli a woodus asszony,hiaba valtoznak az idok,ok is fejlodnek.
:roll: :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 22)

Ne zavarj :evil: Most tolom oda a gyerekkocsit a babakelengyével. Vettem egy csorda tehenet is, ha Juditnak nem lenne elég a teje. Meg telepítettem a cyberfaluba egy tejporgyárat is. Vettem 37 kecskét is, mert annak egészségesebb a teje. Meg három bakkecskét, hogy szaporodjanak. Vettem csörgőt és kézidudát. Cumikat, cuclikat, 1 tonna papirpelenkát, babaolajat és púdert. Köll még valami ? 
Remélem Judit az a Csöcsi féle wodoo bábaasszony kezet mosott és nem tett a hasadra csirkelábat :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)

Elhajítottam a csirkelábat mert már nagyon idegesített, így nem lehet koncentrálni, hogy mindenféle szárított állati maradványokat dugdosnak az ember orra alá! Ez a kántálás is az agyamra ment, mondtam neki, hogy fejezze be. Erre azt mondja az öregasszony, hogy nem kántált csak a Csöcsit emlegette, meg hogy sokba fog ez kerülni neki. 
Efikém nem is mondtad, hogy a Csöcsi fizeti a szülési költségeket. :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 22)

Pezsgo elo van keszitve? fenykepezo gep fel van toltve?  
mi van ezzel a keresztapaval ertesitettetek? :lol:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)

Efi már mindent elintézett!


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 22)

Judit írta:


> Efikém nem is mondtad, hogy a Csöcsi fizeti a szülési költségeket. :wink:


Nem mondtam Csöcsinek sem. Ettől lesz igazi a meglepetés. Meg a wodoo boszorkánynak is. :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 22)




----------



## pitti (2005 Január 22)

Hozom a csorgokigyot a gyereknek jaccani! 8)


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Majd akkor, ha kinyomta a szemedet ..Csecse bogyóóóóóóóóóóóóóóó :twisted:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Tisztelt Faluközösség!
Szeretnénk bejelenteni, hogy hosszú vajúdás után és különféle hátráltató tényezők (Csöcsi öregasszonya) ellenére megszülettek az ikrek.  
A hagyományokhoz híven a főtéren fel lesznek mutatva a falulakók elött.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Jajj drága, köszönöm ezt a két csodálatos babát. És a kis Bendegúznak mekkora himbilimbije van :shock: Na nem baj, majd jön a főrabbi és lemetél belőle egy kicsit.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Köszönöm a szép virágokat!  
Jut eszembe, hol van a keresztapa?


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 23)

Judit írta:


> Köszönöm a szép virágokat!
> Jut eszembe, hol van a keresztapa?


Mingya jon.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Jaj de drágák


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 23)

Grartula!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Donna mintha TE raktad volna fel az iker majmokat? ha esetleg megegyszer feltenned ezeknek a gyerekeknek, hadd legyen jatszotarsuk. :wink: :wink:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Nemcsak szépek a picik, de gyorsan is fejlődnek, mivel már ülnek! :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Csak egy pillanatra ültettem fel őket, hogy lehessen látni az arcocskájukat.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Pitti meg csörgőkígyót akart nekik hozni, még ilyet!


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Nagyon szép ajándék. Magától csörög, nem is kell rázni.Kiméli a gyerekek karizmát.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Azért jobban örülnék valami ilyesmi játéknak


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Nem egészséges ajándék. Először is szőrös, és mindenféle szilikózisproblémákat okozhat, másrészt tisztázandó, hogy az ikrek nem allergiásak-e a medveszőrre.
Problemásnak tartom azért is, mert már a TV Maciról is bizonyítást nyert, hogy párttag volt, munkásőr és III/3-as ügynök. Szóval a medvék megbízhatatlanok. :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Szóval megbízhatatlanok? 
Mindenféleképpen kell egy teljes orvosi kivizsgálás, mert az öregasszony csak annyit mondott szülés után hogy: "úgy nézem megmarad mindkettő" , zsebrevágta a csirkelábat meg a cápafogat és már el is viharzott. Valahogy nem bízom benne, tehát be kell menni a klinikára rendes dokihoz. Csináltatni kell medveszőr allergia tesztet, ugyanis a falu környékén sok az élő medve. 
Én akkor is csípem a TV Macit ha munkásőr volt is! A Vizipókról nem derült ki semmi (mondjuk, hogy nem is pók, hanem poloska és lehallgatta a csigaházban elhangzottakat)?


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

:shock: Mit te mondasz ! Hogy a vizipókról nem derült ki semmi ? Hát nem láttad a Tanú c. filmet ? Mit gondolsz kinek lettek átadva a titkos filmtekercsek, ha nem a vizipóknak ? Gondold meg jól, hogy mit beszélsz, mert begyűrűztek és fokozódnak a körülmények és Csöcsi elveszett a hóviharban. Vagy Pitti rádobta a csörgőkígyót. Ha már ennyire mexenvedtél az ikrekért, akkor hatszor meg kell gondolnunk, hogy milyen politikai befolyásolás alatt neveljük fel őket. 
A klinikára tényleg el kell vinni őket egy vérvizsgálatra, mert a kereszteződésünk miatt lehetséges, hogy az egyiknek keresztek vannak a vérében a másiknak pedig hatágú csillagok. De az is lehet, hogy a kettő keveredése van a hemoglobinjukban, ami egy teljesen új geometriai forma, vagy az is lehet, hogy rugalmas deformációt szenvedő siklap alakult ki, hiszen a keresztnek pont annyi szöge van, mint a hatágúcsillagnak.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Látod mondtam, hogy ne Csöcsit küldjük a keresztapáért. 
Csöcsi motorral indult el a mínusz 20 fokban és hóvihar is van! Istenem, mi lesz ha csak tavasszal kerül elő?


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Szeretnék gratulálni az ikrekhez, igazán gondban vagyok , Efi apuka igen kényes ízlésének megfelelő -e az ajándékom....




A keresztanya ki lesz?? Láttam a keresztapát, mostanában nem örved túl jó egészségnek


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Judit írta:


> Látod mondtam, hogy ne Csöcsit küldjük a keresztapáért.
> Csöcsi motorral indult el a mínusz 20 fokban és hóvihar is van! Istenem, mi lesz ha csak tavasszal kerül elő?


Momentán tényleg izgat, hogy mi van Csöcsivel. Régóta nem láttam.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Leona írta:


> Szeretnék gratulálni az ikrekhez, igazán gondban vagyok , Efi apuka igen kényes ízlésének megfelelő -e az ajándékom....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köszönöm Leona, igazán megfelel az ajándék. A Macik fel vannak kötve a nyakuknál fogva, így biztos nem tudnak besúgni senkinek. Továbbá mindenből 2 van - kivéve a tükröt - így az ikrek nem vesznek össze rajta.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Köszönjük szépen Leona az ajándékot, igazán kedves vagy! 
Tényleg, ki lesz a keresztanya?


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Pályázatot fogunk kiírni. Aki többet fizet, az lesz.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

A keresztapaságra nem írtunk ki pályázatot.
Különben az István tudja, hogy megvannak a gyerkőcök?


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Nemcsak nálunk voltak a macik titkosügynöknek kiképezve itt láthatóaz angol változat teddy mint James Bond(Teddy Bond?)


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Judit írta:


> A keresztapaságra nem írtunk ki pályázatot.
> Különben az István tudja, hogy megvannak a gyerkőcök?


Mondhatnám most megorroltam Istvánra, hogy még egy üdvözlő táviratot sem küldött. Bezzeg Melitta születésnapjára rohant a rózscsokorral. Pedig Pitti, akivel mindig harcban állunk a pálinkaüzletből befolyólag, még csörgőkígyót is küldött. Igazán örülök, mert itt a házban nem lesz nálunk rágcsáló. A kigyó jobb mint a macska.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 23)

Leona írta:


> Nemcsak nálunk voltak a macik titkosügynöknek kiképezve itt láthatóaz angol változat teddy mint James Bond(Teddy Bond?)


Ez így igaz Leona. Mindenkinek a körmére köll nézni. Megyek is a titoxolgákhoz megnézni, hogy annak idején nem adtam-e jelentéseket magamról.


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Bizony, bizony.Most mondták a híradóban, hogy Hofit még a csehszlovák titkosrendőrség is figyelte... volt olyan műsora, amelyik este 8-kor kezdődött, és már éjfélre náluk volt a jelentés, hogy miket mondott a Hofi.
:shock: Csak tudnám miért volt olyan fontos nekik a Hofi


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Ha jól látom régen is funkciós volt a maci.


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Efinek üzenem, hogy vigyázzon, ezek a macik mindenhová beépültek!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 23)

Bocsanat Efike az ugy volt,hogy..............
Az IStvan es a ferjem szovetkeztek, naluk voltam partyn mikor a ferjem kuldott egy hatalamas rozsacsokrot./50szal/ megszamoltam :wink: 
Meglepetes oriasi volt, bar tudtam mindig hogy egy igazi galans uri ember a ferjem. :wink: Nem veletlen szerettem bele. :lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Ez a maci nagyon ügyes, folyton eltűnik, nagyon nehéz volt felrakni a képét, szóval Efi vigyázz...


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

Beépülnek mindenhová és még a jég hátán is megélnek!


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Már nem fokozom tovább, a macis képeket, de ezt nem tudtam kihagyni....  




Az oroszoknak is van.....


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 23)

...sőt a németeknek is!


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 23)

Félretéve a viccet, felrakokegy képet igen elgondolkodtató...
Látta már valaki?




The Teddy-Bear Stamp

This stamp depicts a teddy bear wearing the yellow star, with a Page of Testimony in the background. Pages of Testimony, collected by Yad Vashem, commemorate the names and preserve the memory of Holocaust victims. The inspiration for the teddy bear motif was provided by the “No Child’s Play” exhibition in the Art Museum at Yad Vashem. Amongst the toys on display is a teddy bear that accompanied a young girl during the dark years of the Holocaust as she and her family fled from Transylvania to Siberia.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Hű de drága bélyeg ! Magyarországra 4,20 ért már tudok levelet küldeni.


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 24)

Mennyi az a 4,20 :?: 
Mi a baj a bélyeggel???


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Ez amit küldtél 5,50 NIS (New Israel Shekel ) Ez több mint 1 USD. Egyébként ez a Yad VaSem Intézet emlékbélyege az 50, évfordulóra. A Yad VaSem Intézet adja ki többek között a Világ Igaza kitüntetést. amit sok magyar is megkapott zsidómentő tevékenységéért.


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 24)

A bélyeg árával nem voltam teljesen képben, odaraktam alá angolul, tudom, hogy a Yad VaSem adta ki. 
A Világ Igaza kitüntetést ha jól tudom , tavaly dec. 16-án adták át.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Azt hiszem az USD mai árfolyamon 4,42 NIS


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 24)

Ha már a Világ Igazainál tartunk, az igaz, hogy a dánok kollektíve megkapták? Mármint a dán nép, mert Svédországba sagítettek menekülni a zsidóknak?
Mert akkor minden dán állampolgár megkaphatja :1995-ben a kneszet (egy 1987 óta létezô megegyezés folytatásaként) külön törvényt fogadott el, amely az Izraelben élô Világ Igazainak az országos átlagfizetéssel megegyezô nagyságú nyugdíjat, ingyenes orvosi ellátást, valamint lakhatási és ápolói segítséget biztosít. Ezért vált rendkívül fontossá, hogy a megmentôk gyerekei is megkapják az elismerô címet


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Szia Leona, ez az egész egy nagy humbug a dánokkal. Valamikor én is azt hallottam, hogy a zsidótörvények bevezetésekor a dán király is kitűzte a sárga csillagot és úgy ment az utcára sétálni, de semmi nem igaz belőle. Ha jól tudom, ez valami diplomaciai levélváltás miatti félreértés eredménye. De már homályos. Annyira nem tartottam fontosnak, hogy meg is jegyezzem.


----------



## Leona (2005 Január 24)

Valahol olvastam de nem tartottam hihetőnek a történetet, na mindegy.Jól elkanyarodott a téma az ikrekről. 
Hogy vannak? Az anyukájuk sem jelentkezett ?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 24)

A PEzsgo be van hutve?
Mikor tartjatok a nagy dinom danomot? :lol:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Leona írta:


> .Jól elkanyarodott a téma az ikrekről.
> Hogy vannak? Az anyukájuk sem jelentkezett ?


Most eteti Bendegúzt és Csengét. Őrült étvágyuk van.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Minek? Ugy is kigyun belolluk. Mivel eteti? A macskaval? :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Nem vagyok én őrült Csöcsi, hogy macskával etessem őket! :evil: 
Hát mit szoktak enni a csecsemők? Wellington bélszínt? Természetesen anyatejet kapnak és nagyon jól esznek.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Nagyon gyoesan fejlődnek. Bendegúz már olyan erős, hogy elengedett kézzel is tud pisilni. :idea:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Ilyet Csenge is tud.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Naná ! Ikrek.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

A keresztapa nem jelentkezett, tehát nem lesz keresztelő!


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Mindegy, a jeruzsálemi főrabbi már úton van metélés ügyben. Viszont Csengével nem tud mit kezdeni.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Neki majd mond egy áldást és jól van. Különben a lányoknak nincs valami szertartás ilyenkor?


----------



## Judith (2005 Január 24)

Judit írta:


> Neki majd mond egy áldást és jól van. Különben a lányoknak nincs valami szertartás ilyenkor?



De van, névadás. szerencsére nem kell hozzá orvos.


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Britá-nak nevezik, a rabbi mond egy nagy áldást és felmutatják a lánykát a törzsnek. A papától és a mamától minden meghívott vendég pálinkát és vacsorát kap és minden vendég vastag tömött borítékot helyez el egy erre a célra szolgáló ezüst fazékba. Akinél nincs készpénz az csekket ad. A kijáratnál áll két marcona görbe késekkel és mindenkit megmotoznak, aki kifelé tart a britáról. Akinél még maradt pénz vagy egyéb értéktárgy, azt visszaküldik még egy pohár italra baljóslatú mosollyal. Nagyon szép ünnepség.


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Határozottan tetszik nekem is!


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

AliBaba es a negyven rabolo :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Csöcsike! Sok szeretettel meghívunk téged és minden kedves falulakó ápoltat a hétvégén tartandó Britára!


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 24)

Judit írta:


> Csöcsike! Sok szeretettel meghívunk téged és minden kedves falulakó ápoltat a hétvégén tartandó Britára!


Annyi apró különbséggel, hogy nálunk a szentbeszédet a britán nem a jeruzsálemi főrabbi tartja, hanem Kifosztovics Pátriárka.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Ti roszabak vagytok mint a kedves nover a lavorjaval meg a husdaralojaval :evil: Nem megyek. En man voltam ilyen rablason. Nem vittem magamal csak 200$ olyan csunyan neztek ram , mint az Efi szokott :evil:


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 24)

Csocsi, ha jossz vissza errol Bricskazasrol ne felejtsd az ezust pikszist elhozni. :idea:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Azon a pikszisen rajta lesz ám az Efi szeme! 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 24)

Ra fog szaradni :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 24)

Figyelni fogja!


----------



## pitti (2005 Január 25)

Jo akkor hozd az Efi szemevel egyutt majd eladjuk bros tunek. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 25)

Csöcsinek nem kell hozni semmit. Elég, ha Pitti hoz 600-at és túrós buktát.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Az en puszta juelenletem is aldas :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 25)

Jó, akkor lehetsz a körösztapja térgye kalácsa Csengének.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Nem tudom , miert ragaszkodsz ahioz a kereszthez allandoan. Nem volt belolle meg eleg baj? Miert nem hijatok legalabb az egyiket Davidnak? Most becezhetned David, csillagom :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 25)

Nem lehet Dávid, mert az anyukája nem zsidó. A Halacha szerint mindig az anyu a biztos, az apuci nem számít. De inkább a kereszt mint a félhold. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Ja , felholdra maceras szogelni, meg nem is mutat olyan jol :shock: :shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 25)

A felhold jo lesz majd Kvazi Modonak :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 25)

csocsike írta:


> Ja , felholdra maceras szogelni, meg nem is mutat olyan jol :shock: :shock:


 :evil: Majd kiszögezlek én téged a falu főterén rozsdás faszögekkel, hogy jól megmérgüljön a véred. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 25)

Az nekem nincsen, rozsdaszinu palinkam van a multkori szogeles miatt :shock: Ha nem fertotlenitirtek a szogeket, elmergedek :evil:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 26)

:evil: Nincs is pálinkád. Ha lenne, akkor Pitti már ellopta volna a porszívómotor miatt. Pitti meg azt mondja, nincs neki pálinkája.


----------



## Judith (2005 Január 26)

Az lehet, hogy a Csöcsikének nincs pálinkája, de nekünk az már biztos, hogy nincsen ciber falunk. merthogy az tegnap elkelt. Megvevödött. és nem általunk. Buuuhuhuuu!


----------



## Judit (2005 Január 26)

Micsoda?


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 26)

Marhaság. Fizikálisan elkelt, de virtuálisan még létezik és virtuálisan a miénk. :4:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Január 26)

A BeNyuSzeVi dombon tegnap inditottam be a zwicki-zwacki palinkafozdet . :lol: 


> A jó pálinka nem csupán a méltán hírneves hungarikumok sorát gyarapítja: fogyasztása feledhetetlen élményt ígérő felfedezőút az ízek és illatok világába.
> Fogyasztását 16-18 C&amp;ordm;-on, tulipán alakú poharakból ajánljuk aperitifként vagy digestifként - vagy csak úgy, a magunk örömére.





> Pálinkakultúra
> A pálinka készítése és fogyasztása évszázados múltra tekint vissza a magyar gasztronómiai hagyományban. Történelmi források igazolják, hogy eleink már a XIV. században ismerték a párlatokat; királyi lakomákon, polgári étkezéseknek során és falusi vigasságok alkalmával egyaránt előszeretettel fogyasztották. Károly Róbert udvarában még aqua vitae néven, azaz az élet vizeként ismerték, Mátyás korában a borszesz és a crematura név terjedt el. A különféle, gyümölcsből, borból, gabonából vagy esetenként más helyi alapanyagból készült párlatokra először az 1500-as években használták a pálinka kifejezést, amely aztán fokozatosan terjedt el és vált országosan alkalmazott elnevezéssé.
> 
> A múlt században aztán a hagyományos, manufakturális kisfőzdéket háttérbe szorította a nagyüzemi termelés. Az ipari méretekben történő gyártás nemcsak a minőséget befolyásolta hátrányosan, de a minőségromlással a pálinka hírnevét is alaposan megtépázta. A párlatokkal szembeni bizalmatlanságot fokozta az is, hogy egészen a közelmúltig semmiféle szabályozás nem rendezte a pálinka előállítására vonatkozó előírásokat. 2002. július elseje óta azonban az európai uniós szabályok keretébe is beilleszthető, egyértelmű hivatalos meghatározással rendelkezünk. Eszerint csak azokat a gyümölcspárlatokat illeti meg az elnevezés, amelyek kizárólag friss gyümölcs vagy a gyümölcs mustjának alkoholos erjesztésével és lepárlásával készülnek, természetes vagy szintetikus adalékanyagokat pedig nem tartalmazhatnak.
> ...


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Este megyek viagra fallsra. :shock: A haz 90%-ig kesz van es betettuk az ujsagba , hogy kiado. Mult het szombatra volt meghirdetve, az nap 50 cm ho esett -22 celsiussal 60 km-es szellel. Vajon miert nem jottek az emberek? Szerintem a szine nem tetszik a haznak. Sarga. A harshegyi szanatorium is sarga, oszt meg is tele van :shock: Remelem sikerul kiadni, mert mar nagyon lapos az erszenyem, a bank meg konyortelenebb mint a Szalantai Rem. Szombaton este jovunk vissza, megvagyunk hivva ket szulinapi partira, hala istennek egy helyen rendezik es egy idopontban . :shock: Valoszinu, hogy servezetem alkoholhianyat vegre ki fogom elegiteni. Vasarnap fegyverbemutato, a motoros clubbommal, a torontoi titkosrendorseg reszvetelevel. Zsufolt program. Majd tudositok, ha kiszabadultam. Tegnap megkaptam a restricted fire arms licencemet. Nem tudjak mekkora hibat kovettek el.


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 28)

Csöcsi írta :

,,Valoszinu, hogy servezetem alkoholhianyat vegre ki fogom elegiteni. ''

Úgy legyen ! És nagyon remélem vezényelsz magadnak egy :,,pofát súlyba'' -parancsot.Nem másokat csesztetsz a pálinkáért :twisted: .


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 28)

Jaaa! És jó hétvégét  !


----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Koconom, cserelnek veled, meg is csak jobb szorakozas othon ulni, szamolgatni a lopott palinkat, az oszeharacsolt penzt, neha kimeni a haz ele riogatni a szalantai polgatokat. :shock:


----------



## Laci (2005 Január 28)

Ne hidd  ! Mondtam már,látogass meg! Hadd riogassalak Téged is :twisted: . Tökig érő hó van. Nem szívesen megyek ki... :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)




----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

Levagtak a labaidat :shock: Te szegeny :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Január 28)




----------



## csocsike (2005 Január 28)

A Laci derekig er


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

a hoember laba mar ugyis oda van 8)


----------



## Melitta (2005 Január 30)

olcsobban lehet tankolni a cyber faluba :wink:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 5)

Kissé szellősen van ez a benzinkutas  
...és két adagolója van :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 5)

Neha nem art ha a fiuk is szerepelnek a fotokon ,mert altalaban a noi nem van mindig leder oltozetben :lol:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 5)




----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 5)

Csocsike elvitte a gyerekeket motorozni?


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 5)

Én attól félek, hogy a kis Csengét kocsikázni vitte!


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 5)

A keresztapai teendőket még egy kicsit finomítani kell! :wink:


----------



## puhoferenc (2005 Február 6)

Erdekes.


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 11)

Itt egy uj fenykep Bendeguzrol


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

Na ja, mert fél éjszaka pornófilmeket nézett a számítógépén :roll:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Érdekes.... kitől kapta a filmeket a gyerek? Vagy a számítógépet? Ruhát azért adjatok rá, még megfázik! :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

Nem kapta senkitől. A saját VISA kártyájával rendeli őket az internetről. Ruha nem kell, mert virtuálisan temperált a lakás.


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Én jobb szeretem a lakást valóságban temperálva, mert ha csak virtuálisan van temperálva ,befagy az ember s***e


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

:shock: Miért pontozod a tojást ? :shock:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Azért mert nem mindenkinek egyforma, van akinek egy csillagos feneke( segge) van, van akinek meg 3 csillagos


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

Nem úgy értettem. :lol: Egg = tojás


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Nekem a pont . , a csillag meg ez *


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

Huh, Te kis szőrszálhasogató. A teremburádat ! :lol: Akkor miért csillagozod a tojást ? :roll:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Azért mert ha egybeolvasod s*egg*e, csúnya szó, időnként hasonlatos szagú mint a záptojás...


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

No ezt nem tudom, ilyen helyekre nem dugdosom a nózimat :lol:


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 11)

Inkább úgy mondhatjuk, csak oda nem....


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 11)

Hmmmmmmmmm. Hogy finoman fogalmazzak...ebben a korban már megeléxem a hézikoszttal. :lol:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 11)

Egyszer megyek el anyuékhoz látogatóba és mi történik? 
A gyerekek fél éjszaka fenn maradnak, Bendegúz computerezik, Csenge gondolom a TV-t bújta! Efi, mondtam, hogy időben fektesd le őket!


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 11)




----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 12)

Azok a szep idok amikor a ferfiakat meg hasznalhatok voltak ..valamire :lol:
Elnezest , hogy elforditottam a kepet de nem tudtam lekicsinyiteni :cry:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 12)

:shock: 
Új barázdát szánt az eke
hasra feküdhetek-e

Bocs :roll:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 12)

Ilyen mozgalmi indulokra jobban megy a munka :lol: 
Mond Efike miert irtad : "bocs" Rakosira vagy a kefelesre gondoltal ?


----------



## Leona (2005 Február 12)

Fifike
Szerinted mire, ha nem Rákosira....ugyan  Azt, hogy bocs azért írta, mert még gondolatban is bocsánatot kellet kérni anno, ha Rákosira gondoltak...


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 12)

:lol: Csak a kecskerímért kértem bocsénatot

Ilyenek a kecskerímek,
amikor a kecske rí: mek.


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Gyanús volt a nagy csend a gyerekszobában.
Benéztem és mit látok? :roll:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 13)

:shock: Mondtam neked asszony, hogy ne hagyd szét az újságokat. Most azzal fogja cukkolni Csengét, hogy a Playboy-ban fotóztassa magát :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Én összepakoltam az újságokat, de a Bendegúz megkaparintott egy példányt. A kis szemfüles mindent kifigyel! :wink: 
Csengét meg nem lehet zavarba hozni mindenféle cukkolással.


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 13)

Dehogynem. A múlt héten is elpirult Csenge, amikor azzal kapta ki a kezéből a nagyobbik cumit, hogy ne legyen tehetetlen.


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Nahát! Jár a Csengének a nagyobb cumi, mivel 5 perccel hamarabb született, mint a kis Bendegúz.


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 13)

Ne veszekeggyetek. Elarulom, hogy a Csocsi elofizette a Playboyt a sracoknak mer szegyellte magat hogy mint keresztapa lof*aszt se csinal a szegeny kolkokert. :idea:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 13)

Nem veszexünk. Ha Csöcsi volt, az teljesen más. Őszintén örülök, hogy Csöcsi mint kiváló keresztapa idejében tesz lépéseket a fiam nemi felvilágosítása tárgyában. Emlitette is a múltkor, hogy el akarja vinni Viagra Fallosra mert ott van egy kiváló piros lámpás ház. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Naaaa, ha jól emléxem Dörmögő Dömötör újságról volt szó és arról, hogy elviszi a kicsiket a Micimackó Klubba. Piros lámpás házról szó sem volt!


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 13)

Efike írta:


> Nem veszexünk. Ha Csöcsi volt, az teljesen más. Őszintén örülök, hogy Csöcsi mint kiváló keresztapa idejében tesz lépéseket a fiam nemi felvilágosítása tárgyában. Emlitette is a múltkor, hogy el akarja vinni Viagra Fallosra mert ott van egy kiváló piros lámpás ház. :shock:


Persze. A multkor kerdezte hogy miafrancot kene a sracoknak adni mer lesul a pofajarol a maradek bor, ugyhogy pont ugy voltam vele hogy ideje az ikrek felvilagositasara es jovojere gondolni. Volt meg par otletem hogy hogyan kellene azt a biztositasi osszeget ami az apa elhalozasa eseten fizetendo az utodoknak kihasznalni, de a Csocsi aszonta hogy ezzel majd foglalkozik amikor visszajott a Viagararol.


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 13)

Judit írta:


> Naaaa, ha jól emléxem Dörmögő Dömötör újságról volt szó és arról, hogy elviszi a kicsiket a Micimackó Klubba. Piros lámpás házról szó sem volt!


Az egy héttel ezelőtt volt, amikor Bendegúz még kisebb volt :idea: Csöcsi adott neki Mackósajtot és mindkét gyerek kapott egy szép magnófelvételt a grizzly medve brummogásáról.


----------



## pitti (2005 Február 13)

Efike írta:


> és mindkét gyerek kapott egy szép magnófelvételt a grizzly medve brummogásáról.


Az nem brummogas volt hanem a Csocsi csak akarta erzekeltetni a sajat nemi eletenek valos alapjait. A grizzly azota is tuve teszi Torontot a Csocsi allando lakhelyeert. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Pedig csak ki kellene néznie a telefonkönyvből a pontos címet.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 13)

Csocsi lak
Futrinka utca 3.


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 13)

Na, akkor lesz nagy öröm Csöcsiéknél, ha betoppan a grizzly! :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 14)

NEM olyan felos Csocsike :lol:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

:shock:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 14)

Orommel tudatom veletek , hogy Csocsike keresztapai kotelessegenek eleget tett . 5 evre elofizette Bendeguznak : Hugh Hefner " Jatekos Fiuk " cimu magazinjat .


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 14)

Köszönjük. És Csenge mit kapott ?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Egy fraszt mert alandoan nyujtogatta a nyelvet, es mar harmadszor csapodott ra a csapoajto :shock: Harmonknak hsikerult viszatenni a szajaba az egeszet, Nezd meg minden megvan, csak egy kicsit duhos es kopkodni akar, de en nemhagytam :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 14)

Látom rendesen ellátod a keresztapai teendőket, tudtam hogy Te leszel az igazi! Látod Efi?


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 14)

Látom 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Február 14)

Abba a szemuvegbe? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 21)

A cyber falu negylabu biztonsagi alkalmazottai :wink: 

Én 6 másodperc alatt gyorsulok százra. És Te? 

Nem veszünk semmit, nem adunk el semmit, nem térünk át semmilyen hitre. És 
ezt a kutyák is tudják. 

Miután Döncivel megismerkedtél, menj el plasztikai sebész ismerősödhöz! 

Csöpike sem vegetáriánus! 

Kutya : Betörő 15 : 0 

Vigyázz, csak az eleje harap! 

Vigyázz, a kapu harap! 

Amputációt és alakformálást vállalok. Kérlek gyere be csengetés nélkül!

Nem harap a kutya csak ízlel, de nyugi mert [email protected] nem eszik! 

Vigyázz! A kutya HOMOKOS! Hangfelismerő szoftverrel ellátva. 

Belépés díjtalan, kilépés bizonytalan! 

A blökik szabadon mozognak, Ön szabadon dönt! 

Kedves betörők! A kutya mindenkit beenged, a gond kifele jövet kezdődik... 

Nem felhasználóbarát környezet. Ha csengetés nélkül jössz be, előbb lőlek le, 
minthogy a kutya megharapna! 

A kutya veszélyes, a rotitól meg még én is félek


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 22)

Figyelmeztetes !
A kutya harap ...de felj a gazdajatol ! :,,:


----------



## bojtorjan (2005 Február 22)

Szervusztok!

Beugrottam hozzatok egy pillanatra, hogy elmondjam az ujdonsagot - *Kitsault (a cyberfalucskatok) elkelt!* 
Egy USA-ban levo ceg az uj tulajdonos, szal nem tudom, hogy maradhattok-e a faluban vagy koltozni kell. ;-)
Biztos ami biztos en a milka csordat elbujtattam a fak kozze a hegyoldalon.  

viszlat...Bojti


----------



## Melitta (2005 Február 22)

Szia
Remek,hogy biztonsagba helyezted a csordat. :wink: 
Judith mar ertesitett a hirrol mikor elment megnezni hogy is all a helyzet.
Nincs feladva a cyber falu legfeljebb mas helyseg lesz teruletileg. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 22)

Tuttuk, hogy elkelt. Ime


> Elküldve: Szerd Jan 26, 2005 7:17 pm Hozzászólás témája:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Marhaság. Fizikálisan elkelt, de virtuálisan még létezik és virtuálisan a miénk.


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 22)

bojtorjan írta:


> Szervusztok!
> 
> Beugrottam hozzatok egy pillanatra, hogy elmondjam az ujdonsagot - *Kitsault (a cyberfalucskatok) elkelt!*
> Egy USA-ban levo ceg az uj tulajdonos, szal nem tudom, hogy maradhattok-e a faluban vagy koltozni kell. ;-)
> ...



Szia Bojtika!!!!  
Miért csak egy pillanatra ugrottál be?! Mi újság van?


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 22)

Bojtikaaaa ! szepseges viragszal jo , hogy neha gondolsz rank . Gyere kozenk gyakrabban !!
:..:


----------



## Judit (2005 Február 26)

Szóval virtuálisan még a mi tulajdonunk a falu!  
Azért gyanús nekem ez a nagy csend a pálinkaraktár körül! 
Valami készül? Hol van a rendőrfőnök hogy utánanézzen a dolgoknak? :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Február 27)

Kecskere lett bizva a kaposzta :cry:


----------



## Efike (2005 Február 27)

Tanúsíthatom, hogy nem. Bendegúz és Csenge keresztapja száraz mint a Góbi sivatag - legalábbis tőlünk. 8)


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

A rendorfonok viagra fall-son tenyeszik, szamuzetesben, mert elvesztette torontoi munkajat, es az evvel jaro lakasat :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 1)

MAr kiadtuk a korozest miattad,hogy nem tudtuk mi tortent elraboltak valtsag dijat kernek erted?   

Oszinten nagyon sajnalom, :cry: Tibitol megkerdem a telefonszamokat van nekunk egy par ismerosunk hatha tudna segiteni. 
A Paprikaba az Attilat kellenne megkeresned ok sok helyet ismernek.
Le is koltoztetek?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 1)

csocsike írta:


> A rendorfonok viagra fall-son tenyeszik, szamuzetesben, mert elvesztette torontoi munkajat, es az evvel jaro lakasat :shock:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: De hiszen süvöltő szélben,térdig érő hóban, -60 fokban felmásztál a tetőre, hogy azt a rohadt világítást megjavítsd. :shock: Sajnállak. Én már 5 éve vagyok száműzetésben itthon.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Sajnos ez van. Hogy fokozzam a dolgokat, a februari fizunkat egyszeruen lenyeltek, ugy hogy itt ucsizek 20$ a zsebembe ami kell benzinre ha visza akarok menni torontoba. Duli ott maradt, mert nem tudunk naponta folmenni. Ismerosnel alszik , a Duli fia meg haveroknal mert az iskolaja ott van. Tudod, most vettem a hazat es minden penzem beletettem. Torontoban lakas tulkinalat van, nalunk mar 20 ures volt, es en lettem az aldozati barany, aki miatt 20 ures lakas van . :shock:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 1)

> Hogy fokozzam a dolgokat, a februari fizunkat egyszeruen lenyeltek


 :shock: Ez hogyan lehetséges ?


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 1)

NAgyon sajnalak benneteket, valami csak ossze jon.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Efike írta:


> > Hogy fokozzam a dolgokat, a februari fizunkat egyszeruen lenyeltek
> 
> 
> :shock: Ez hogyan lehetséges ?






Nagyon egyszeru, a haz mar nem vitte salyat magat, tul sok szamla nem eleg lako. A tulaj el akarta adni, tehat a manegament elveszti a hazat. Igy hogy ramverik a balhet, a tulaj meg var egy kicsit, hatha tenyleg en voltam a hunyo. A penzt is azert nem kaptuk meg, mert biztos miattunk nincs anyi lako, tehat mi okoztuk a kart es ezert nem kaptunk fizut. Ez jol nez ki a tulaj elott :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 1)

Mi az, hogy ti okoztátok a kárt? Arról nem tehetsz, hogy nem volt elég lakó! Ilyen nincs, hogy nem ad fizetést! :evil: 
Efi, ennek nincs valami jogorvoslata?


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Mindenre van jogorvoslat, ami ugy kezdodik hogy fogadj egy ugyvedet . Es itt vege is van mindenek. :shock:


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 1)

Nagyon sajnálom Csöcsi! :cry: Ha hétvégén nyerek a Luxoron, akkor küldöm a pénztet ügyvédre!


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 1)

Sajnos van ilyen, a hazmester allasoknal,nincs szakszervezet nincs semmi vedelem a tulajok ellen.  
Altalaban ha valamiert ki akarjak dobni az embert akkor kozlik es kap 7 napot hogy koltozzon ki. Van olyan hogy azonnal is egy zar csere es ha megy rendorrel akkor elviheti a cucat. Attol fug milyen a tulajdonos.
HA olyan lakokat vesz be akik nem fizetnek az is baj, mert nekik kieses es nem egyszer meg a birosagra is neki kell elmenni a lako ellen, vagy valami jo modszerrel gyorsan kifustolni a nem fizetoket. 

Sok olyan haz is van ahol a tulajdonos is kivan centizve penzzel. Megvett egy vagy ket nagy hazat es ugy kalkulalt hogy 95% -os lesz a kiadott lakasok, talal egy ezermester hazmestert aki mindent megcsinal a fizeteseert, villany viz, ho, takaritas lakas kiadas, sot sporol a vilannyal a melegvizzel meg mindennel,igy kalkulal a tulajdonos, hogy biztos tudja fizetni a bank reszleteket a hazra.
Rengeteg uj haz epult rengeteg az ures lakas, es hogy ne veszitse a tulajdonos a hazat megprobalja megjobban csokkenteni a koltsegeket.
A vege hogy o is tonkre mehet ha a piac nem valtozik mert o sem fog tobb lakot tudni szerezni.
Ez nem vigasz annak aki igy jart.

En biztos vagyok Csocsikenek arany keze van meg fogja tudni oldani a gondot vagy par nap mulva rajon a tulajdonos Csocsike nelkul nincs elet.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Van, mert csocsike meg a telefonszamat is megvaltoztatta, nehogy beszelni koljon a tulajal. Majd lesz valahogy, de per pillanat van 20$im itt ulok a vigran es forgatom a szemeimet :evil:


----------



## Judit (2005 Március 1)

Éppen ezt akartam kérdezni, hogy nincs valami szakszervezet-féle, ami képviselné az érdekeidet? Az a szemétség, hogy nem ismeri el, hogy te lelkiismeretesen végezted a munkádat. A köszvénytől begyulladt, bedagadt lábbaddal is kimentél havat lapátolni a ház elé a kemény mínuszokba.


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 1)

Elméletileg egy jó ügyvéd ki tudja hajtani Csöcsi elmaradt fizetését, de ha Csöcsi beállít hozzá 20 dolcsival, akkor az ablakon dobja ki. Ahogy Akiva rabbi mondta: Pénzt, csak pénzből lehet csinálni.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 1)

Judit írta:


> Éppen ezt akartam kérdezni, hogy nincs valami szakszervezet-féle, ami képviselné az érdekeidet? Az a szemétség, hogy nem ismeri el, hogy te lelkiismeretesen végezted a munkádat. A köszvénytől begyulladt, bedagadt lábbaddal is kimentél havat lapátolni a ház elé a kemény mínuszokba.





A koszveny es a betegseg az maganugy, az hogy itt egyesek lopjak a palinkat, az kozugy. Ez az egesz csak azert van, hogy meg par honapig a manegament ofice tudja fejni a tulajt. En itt abszolite nem erdeklek senkit. Ha holnap retes es sztrapacska hianytol foldobom a tappancsot, akkor sem :shock: Sajnos ez a rothado kapitalizmus. Hasznalnak az utolso csepp palinkadig, aztan mars. Ezt , hogy ti is ertsetek, a Mor megtette a kotelesseget , a Mor mehet :evil:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Március 1)

Draga szep Csocsikem , ne csuggedj ! A rossz utan csak jobb johet ! Orommel latom , hogy mar van osszekotetesed a zartosztallyal :wink: 
Igy nem erzeheted egyedul magadat mert mi ellatunk jo tanacsokkal .
Annyi motel , hotel van ott feled , hogy szerintem sokkal jobb allast talasz Niagaran . Komolyan mondom mert egy ismerosunknek volt ott motelja . Soha nem talalt megbizhato embert aki intezte volna a karbantartast , szoba kiadast stb. Tan jo lenne ha betennel egy hirdetest a helyi ujsagba es biztos vagyok benne , hogy a Te gyakorlatoddal talasz valamit . Fel a fejjel ...... pussz neked :..:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 2)

Koconom :wink:


----------



## FiFike (2005 Március 2)

Kellemes marcius elsejet kivanok a cyber falu lakoinak


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 2)

Fogadjátok őszinte szívből jövő jókívánságaimat március 2,-a alkalmából.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 2)

Kosoznjuk a march 1,2 jokivansagaitokat,en is csatlakozok hozzatok.
Csocsike 
Csinaljal egy bannert es kitesszuk a fooldalra hogy Niagarai motel szoba vagy lakas kiado napi szoba caszinosoknak vagy kiranduloknak .
Biztos igy kitudnad adni az ottani szobaidat ami egy kis $ hozna a konyhara.
Talaljal ki valamit es kitesszuk es reklamozzuk.


----------



## Laci (2005 Március 2)

Sajnálom,Csöcsi :cry: !


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 2)

*De most komolyan*. Meg kellene szervezni a kanadai magyarok önsegélyző egyesületét. Ha minden magyar befizetne mondjuk havi 10 - 20 dollárt, az senkit nem vágna a földhöz, de halmozódna egy olyan tőke, amihez a rászorultak hozzáférhetnének egy kuratórium döntése által, visszatérítendő avagy vissza nem térítendő segélyt kaphatnának a nehéz időre.


----------



## csocsike (2005 Március 2)

Melitta írta:


> Kosoznjuk a march 1,2 jokivansagaitokat,en is csatlakozok hozzatok.
> Csocsike
> Csinaljal egy bannert es kitesszuk a fooldalra hogy Niagarai motel szoba vagy lakas kiado napi szoba caszinosoknak vagy kiranduloknak .
> Biztos igy kitudnad adni az ottani szobaidat ami egy kis $ hozna a konyhara.
> Talaljal ki valamit es kitesszuk es reklamozzuk.





Koszonom Melita, de a folso szintet kiadtam havi 600$ ert az also szinten meg en lakom, tehat csak nagyon csinos fiatal gazdag holgyek johetnek szamitasbab akiket a Duli is jovahagy :shock: Ez a kapitalizmus, penzert mindent :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 2)

Akkor alul nyissal masszas salont. A penznek nincs szaga.
Minden hirdetunk csak talad ki mit lehet meg a pincebe csinalni, hogy jojjon a penz. :wink:


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 2)

:shock:


> Akkor alul nyissal masszas salont. A penznek nincs szaga


Gondolod, hogy a kezelt hölgyemény összecsinálja magát a kíntól, ha Csöcsi masszírozni kezdi ? :shock:


----------



## pitti (2005 Március 2)

Ki monta hogy a Csocsi noket szeret masszazsolni? :shock:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 2)

Nem arra gondoltam,hanem hogy esetleg nem birja a gyomra, vagy masszornek nem jo mert faj a laba, es sokat kell allni, meg a keze is faj es mast kell alkalmazni de ez reszlet kerdes.
Fuvet nem termelhet mert annak szaga vagy illata van, es most nem hianyzik megtobb baj a bajba.
Van jobb otletetek egy szep helyseg hasznositasarol ami $ hoz?


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 2)

Persze, Alapítványi irodát kell létesíteni, szegénysorsú magyarok támogatására. A konyhában lehet a tárgyaló, a szalonban az iroda és az egyik szobában a pénztár.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 14)

meg a sanyarusorsuk tamogatasat megszervezitek addig tartom a frontot :wink:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

Na de meddig tartsam a frontot?
Errol nem volt szo hogy evekig


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Te vagy a hibás, mert szerb hackereknek kiadtad a kávézót meg a cyberfalut, némi bonbonért :evil:


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

:5: Ilyent allitani rolam, ez olyan sertes hogy Csocsike szarnysegedjenek fogok aszisztalni es asszott szolloszemeket fogom az agyuba preselni hogy soha ne tudjal tobbszor a puttonyosokbol itokazni.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Ha képes vagy olyan meggondolatlanságot elkövetni, hogy Csöcsi szárnysegédjének asszisztálj, akkor leghelyesebb ha sürgősen felkeresed a legközelebbi köz,- és váltóügyvédet, a végredeleted elkészítése céljából. Kéretik minden ingó és ingatlan vagyontárgyad örököséül engem megnevezni, a bonbonjaidat pedig bejárónőnkre özv. Mosmüller Tivadarnéra hagyni.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

A vegrendeletemben a Rad szant osszeget elkoltottem az oldal modernizalasara es a bonbon keszletem feltoltesere.
Egyszoval van egy lukas ketfilleresem ami ma mar egetrengetot er, de mire orokolhetnel tolem addigra felbecsulhetetlen erteke lesz,de oszinten szolva mar targyalok hogy eloleget kell felvennem az oroksegedre mert a bejaronom halatlan modon fizetest akar kerni tolem.


----------



## Efike (2005 Október 30)

Elfogadom a végrendeletben meghatározott lyukas kétfillérest, azzal a feltétellel, ha az egyik felét Baumag részvényként kapom, a másik felét pedig Kulcsár Attila tippjei alapján helyezed el a K&H Bankháznál :shock:


----------



## csocsike (2005 Október 30)

A ver nem vallik vizze


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

Baumag reszvenybe benne vagyok mert ugyse fizetik ki soha.
A K&H banknal meg csak a Kulcsar Attilanak adom oda a lukas ketfilleres felet mert o egy igazi tehetseg intezkedjel hogy ujbol tozsde guru legyen ha orokolni akarsz.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Október 30)

csocsike írta:


> A ver nem vallik vizze


 
Mi van?feladtad a vampiroskodas pont most mikor itt az ideje?


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

*A nők sokkal jobban vezetnek, mint a férfiak*

A szakértők már bizonyítékot is találtak arra, hogy a nők jobb sofőrök, mint a férfiak. A 18 és 35 év közötti önként jelentkezőkön végzett kutatás eredménye: a nők sokkal jobban figyelnek, és a közlekedési szabályokat is könnyebben tanulják. A megoldás nyitja a női hormon, az ösztrogén lehet - állítják a Bradfordi Egyetem tudósai. (The Sun)


----------



## Judit (2005 November 7)

...ugyebár, ezt *mi* már régóta tudjuk!


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

Nem art ha reklamozzuk, mert a ferfiak szeretik elfelejteni a teny megallapitast.


----------



## Judit (2005 November 7)

Persze, hogy szeretik elfelejteni! Ilyenkor egy kicsit szelektív a memóriájuk.


----------



## Melitta (2005 November 7)

Pénzeszsákot és iratokat loptak el Budapesten egy értékszállító autóból hétfőn - közölte a rendőrség.





A BRFK sajtóügyeletese szerint a IX. kerületi Csarnok téren délelőtt két dolgozó értékeket tartalmazó zsákokat hordott be egy üzletbe, és a munka befejeztével azt észlelték, hogy a vezetőülés melletti ajtó zárja nyitva van. Átvizsgálva a jármű tartalmát megállapították, hogy eltűnt egy pénzeszsák, és iratoknak is lába kélt.
Dobos Gabriella az eltűnt pénz mennyiségéről nem adott információt, annyit közölt, hogy a rendőrség lopás bűntette megalapozott gyanúja miatt indított eljárást.
A távirati iroda úgy tudja, hogy a kár milliós nagyságrendű.


----------



## elinnen (2005 November 20)

Melitta írta:


> *A nők sokkal jobban vezetnek, mint a férfiak*
> 
> A szakértők már bizonyítékot is találtak arra, hogy a nők jobb sofőrök, mint a férfiak. A 18 és 35 év közötti önként jelentkezőkön végzett kutatás eredménye: a nők sokkal jobban figyelnek, és a közlekedési szabályokat is könnyebben tanulják. A megoldás nyitja a női hormon, az ösztrogén lehet - állítják a Bradfordi Egyetem tudósai. (The Sun)


 
Majdnem komolyan vettem a szoveget, de látom hogy ez a bolondokháza altopikja. Ugyhogy .. persze hogy igy van! Ezuton szeretnék javasolni epiteni ( mivel ebben a faluban lez sok noi sofor is) tobb karosszeria lakatos muhelyt.:lol:


----------



## andika (2005 November 20)

A mi karoszériánkkal semmi baj!


----------



## elinnen (2005 November 20)

Ebben biztos vagyok.Midegyikotoke egyedi, s ez igy van jol.(igy szeretem)


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

De azért megtapogatnád szivesen a karosszériájukat, hogy nincs e rajtuk valami apróbb horpadás, egy régi koccanás emlékeként


----------



## andika (2005 November 20)

Azt gondolom.
Meg Te is csak az asszony megne tudja, bár mióta a Gxyula van...


----------



## pitti (2005 November 20)

Szerintem az Efi nagyon konnyeden veszi ezt a Gyula ugyet.


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

A Gyula az egy rendes jó gyerek,
ha nincs otthon, hozzájuk én is felmegyek,
szekrényük nincs, de jó puha az ágy
és felesége mindig csupa vágy.

A nő igénytelen. Pár vállfa megteszi
szex közben is, csak a vállfát eszi,
pont olyan ő, mint férje a Gyula
a sok vállfától, az agya lágyula.


----------



## andika (2005 November 20)

pitti írta:


> Szerintem az Efi nagyon konnyeden veszi ezt a Gyula ugyet.


 
Látod ezért veszi ennyire "fél-váll(fá)-ról, mert sógorok.Igy könnyű.
Péntekenként Csengéék a nagyinál, a szülők rokonlátogatáson.


----------



## Spanky (2005 November 20)

Efike írta:


> De azért megtapogatnád szivesen a karosszériájukat, hogy nincs e rajtuk valami apróbb horpadás, egy régi koccanás emlékeként


 
AHA :ugras:


----------



## csocsike (2005 November 20)

Meggyuttel lelkem


----------



## elinnen (2005 November 20)

Efike írta:


> De azért megtapogatnád szivesen a karosszériájukat, hogy nincs e rajtuk valami apróbb horpadás, egy régi koccanás emlékeként


Nem tagadom, mert hazudni nem szabad.Mint a fotomon latszik, nagyon szeretem a gomolyu formakat.

Apropo...asszem lekestetek, mert ugynezem valami krisnaszervezet mar megvette ezt a varost.
Vagy rosszul lattam?

Csocsike, miert zold a te es az en pottyom, a tobbieke meg szurkeskek?

---közben mar rajottem a titokra, nem szukseges megmagyarazni.---


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

elinnen írta:


> Apropo...asszem lekestetek, mert ugynezem valami krisnaszervezet mar megvette ezt a varost.
> Vagy rosszul lattam?


Semmi jelentősége, mert a cyberfalut mi találtuk ki és a miénk is marad. :ugras:


----------



## elinnen (2005 November 20)

Ja hogy ez teljesen cyber! Jol van! Himnuszotok van-e?


----------



## Efike (2005 November 20)

Persze, hogy van. A kottát a zongorára tettem, de azt meg elvitte a végrehajtó nevű háromajtós szekrény. Eredj keresd meg.


----------



## Judit (2005 December 24)

Innen a cyber faluból kívánok minden kedves ápolt társamnak kellemes karácsonyi ünnepeket!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Minden kedves kozveszelyesnek B.U.E.K. a cyberfalubol !
Igy szol a himnuszunk ...lalalaaaaa mert cyber az agyunk (?), cyber a falunk es cyber golya hozza mar a cyber kisbabat..........


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)




----------



## Efike (2006 Január 2)

FiFike írta:


> Minden kedves kozveszelyesnek B.U.E.K. a cyberfalubol !
> Igy szol a himnuszunk ...lalalaaaaa mert cyber az agyunk (?), cyber a falunk es cyber golya hozza mar a cyber kisbabat..........


Nono ! Az a nóta így szól:

Neylon erdő közepén
élt egy remete,
bánatában született
egy neylon gyereke.
Neylon volt a bugyogó
neylon a kabát,
neylon gólya hozta már
a neylon kisbabát. 

:4:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Csocsike ! hahaha ez nagyon jo ! "mert van egy kek to a fak alatt ......ha beleteszem lehuti a labamat" Cyber gyerek kerjel bocsanatot ......nem mutatom meg a kacsamat-ot vagy ott !?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 2)

Gondoltam, hogy tetszeni fog :ugras:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 2)

Pedig nem is Ő irta vagy az Efi!
Képzeld akkor milyen jó lenne4!

Az a legjobb az egészben,hogy állítólag a vidéki discókban tombolnak rá mint a fene és nem is tudják mit énekelnek.
Multkor volt róla szó a Tv-ben az egyik műsorban.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Efike nagyon tudunk ha osszedolgozunk  Apropo ! A cyber ikrek eneklik ezt a notat ? Gratulalok !


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 2)

Andika ! Most hallottam eloszor ezt a bargyu kis dalocskat de nagyon tetszett . Jo lesz majd "indulonak" a cyber faluban (mert ugye himnuszunk mar van )


----------



## andika (2006 Január 2)

Én már hallotam és bármilyen bárgyú, imádom!
Tökéletes nekünk!!!!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 4)

Efike hun van a cyber ar*ád ?*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Ma itt hemzsegett o is Amiota Efi rendszeressen veri azota ritkabban jon


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

csocsike írta:


> Ma itt hemzsegett o is Amiota Efi rendszeressen veri azota ritkabban jon


 
Mi vaaaaan?  
Csöcsi nem lesz pálinka, aztán nézhetsz!


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Szia Fiffentyű, már régen láttalak!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Judit írta:


> Mi vaaaaan?
> Csöcsi nem lesz pálinka, aztán nézhetsz!


 

Ne tagadd, mndenki tudja hogy az Efi egy verekedos pasi:ugras:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Majd mindjárt az orrodat verem bele valami puhába :,,:

A hitvesem én soha nem verem,
hisz ő a tavasz, ő a szerelem
és vele együtt követhettem el,
hogy virtuálisan is van már gyerekem.

Mily ocsmány gondolat, 
mi fejedben megfogant ! :shock:
Oly búgón dalolom nevét,
mint szerenádra szóló lant.

Mióta lelkünk összetartja
e virtuális szerelem,
egyszer sem küldött mosogatni
és mindig is jó volt velem.

Miért is ütném én ököllel ?
vagy rúgnám lábbal, mint ebet ?
Tán tőled tanultam én kultúrát ?
én szeretem a szerelmemet.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Óh.... jó a Juditnak!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

A Juditnak nem jio, mert az Efi mindig akkor ir verset, ha elobb megverte a Judittot. Egy vadalat , de most tagadja. Engem is evek ota ki akar nyirni, de en szep es ugyes vagyok , o meg tohonya es randa.:ugras:


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Te ronda vagy és nagyon gyors, mert mindig elrohansz ha bele akarlak döngölni a földbe. Te egy nagyon gyáva lovag vagy, és valószínűleg rokonságban állsz Süsü sárkánnyal is, mert mindig vackort rágsz és attól beszélsz hülyeségeket. :evil:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Hagyd a tesomat mert megpofoz , mert tavaj is elloptad a lepkejet.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Naná, hogy elloptam, a gyerekek tanárnője követelte, hogy legyen lepkegyüjtemény. De itt van, add vissza Süsünek. Nekem nem kell, mert már döglött.
:55:


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)




----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Nem kell, Susu sir es te tetted ezt kiraj. Susu rad fog ulni


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Judit írta:


>



Mi ez. Az IncrediMailt reklámozod ?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 4)

Nem adtad haza a kosztpenzt, a kolkoket meg etetni kell:66:


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 4)

ami csak aranyos de nem jo a szervize alapveto dolgokat nem tud.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Miféle kosztpénzt ? Az összes megmaradt nápolyit hazaadom !


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Nem tudom mit csinál a gépem, egy pár percig lefagyott vagy mi. Nem tudom ez hogy került ide.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

csocsike írta:


> A Juditnak nem jio, mert az Efi mindig akkor ir verset, ha elobb megverte a Judittot. Egy vadalat , de most tagadja. Engem is evek ota ki akar nyirni, de en szep es ugyes vagyok , o meg tohonya es randa.:ugras:


 
De olyan szépen irt az asszonyról!!
Persze hogy szép vagy meg ügyes, de azért az Efi sem csúnya ne légy igazságtalan.
Tohonya , az lehet,de nem randa!


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Efike írta:


> Miféle kosztpénzt ? Az összes megmaradt nápolyit hazaadom !


 
meg a maradék nyugtatót. Olyan rendes vagy, mert gondolsz a gyerekekre is.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Judit írta:


> Nem tudom mit csinál a gépem, egy pár percig lefagyott vagy mi. Nem tudom ez hogy került ide.


Vedd ki a mélyhűtőből és tedd a sütőbe.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Judit írta:


> meg a maradék nyugtatót. Olyan rendes vagy, mert gondolsz a gyerekekre is.


Igen, mert nyugtató nélkül nem bírnál velük. Már a pálinkától sem alszanak el.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Efike írta:


> Miféle kosztpénzt ? Az összes megmaradt nápolyit hazaadom !


 
Egy feleségnek semmennyi kosztpénz nem elég, még nem tudod?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Juditnak nem kell. Amikor Csöcsi vigyázott a gyerekekre, elloptuk a hitelkártyáját.


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Efike írta:


> Igen, mert nyugtató nélkül nem bírnál velük. Már a pálinkától sem alszanak el.


 
Igen, mert a keresztapjuk rászoktatta őket!


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 4)

Efike írta:


> Juditnak nem kell. Amikor Csöcsi vigyázott a gyerekekre, elloptuk a hitelkártyáját.


 
az en kartyamat is ellophatjatok sot mar is atjelentem a cimet hogy a szamla is hozzatok menjen .


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Többet vannak a detoxikálóban mint mi a templomban


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Melitta írta:


> az en kartyamat is ellophatjatok sot mar is atjelentem a cimet hogy a szamla is hozzatok menjen .


 
Köszönjük szépen, olyan jó szíved van!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Aranyba kéne önteni a szivét.
Forróba


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Nekem is!
Az enyémet is sponzorálhatjátok!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Nem tehetjük. Nekünk a gyerekek jövőjére is gondolni kell. Fordulj Ernőhöz. :twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Ernő elutazott és itt hagyott árván!


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 4)

Vissza kell téríteni a repülőgépet!!! Fel tudok ajánlani 2 pár harisnyát. A fiúk majd hozzák a fegyvernek látszó tárgyakat!


----------



## dulifuli (2006 Január 4)

Csocsi viszi az Efit. Bamba,


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Ha meglátják Csöcsit, nem engednek fel a repülőgépre, mert fegyvernek létszó tárgy.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Köszönöm a segytséget,de hadd repüljön, aki menni akar azt nem szabad tartoztatni, hiába már nem vagyok a régi...


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Köszönöm a segytséget,de hadd repüljön, aki menni akar azt nem szabad tartoztatni, hiába már nem vagyok a régi...


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 4)

Szóval előbb megdelejezed, aztán meg repíted. 
Nem mondom, szép dolog :shock:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 4)

Efike írta:


> Szóval előbb megdelejezed, aztán meg repíted.
> Nem mondom, szép dolog :shock:


 
Nem delejeztem és magától röpült.
Te meg gonosz vagy!(kisőrdőg!)


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 5)

Judit sziokaaa !!
Belatogattam a falunkba es orommel latom , hogy a helyzet valtozatlan  Sikerekben gazdag , boldog uj evet !


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 5)

andika írta:


> Nem delejeztem és magától röpült.
> Te meg gonosz vagy!(kisőrdőg!)


Ne dicsérj ! Én *nagyon* gonosz vagyok :33:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 5)

Es az aszonyt is vered:555:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 5)

Segitseg !
Mondjatok mindenki repul akit delejeznek ? Ez betegseg vagy tajjellegu kifejezes ???


----------



## Melitta (2006 Január 5)

* Lakókat keres egy skótsziget* Több magyar család is jelentkezett arra a pályázatra, amit a skóciai Fair-szigeten hirdettek meg. A hetven lakosú apró földrészen megüresedett két ház, ide kerestek új lakókat. Hazánk fiai azonban már az első rostán elvéreztek az amerikai és az angol vetélytársaikkal szemben. "Egy kaland idejönni, sokszor lehetetlen elmenni, de mindig öröm itt lenni" - hirdetik magukról némi öniróniával a sziget lakói. A Skócia északi partvidékén található apró földcsepp a történelem során a hajótörésekről vált híressé. A skót hagyományőrző társaság egyik tagja, Szalay Tamás elsőként értesült arról, hogy magyarok pályáztak a Fair-szigetre.

- A nevüket mi sem tudjuk - mondta lapunknak. - Sajnos az első rostán kiestek. Jelenleg két angol és két amerikai család maradt versenyben, az ő sorsuk májusban dől el. 




A tengerrel körülvett földrészre hetente kétszer indul repülőgép. Hetven lakója hagyományos házakban él, főleg mezőgazdasággal foglalkoznak. A szigeten az asszonyok nagyon szép pulóvereket készítenek. Esténként közösségi programokat szerveznek a művelődési házban, és együtt imádkoznak a sziget templomában. 

Rab Dániel hazánk legfitalabb skót dudása. Az alig húszéves fiú ösztöndíjjal Skóciába készül, hogy tökéletesítse a tudását.

- Én is kiköltöznék a Fair-szigetre, ha lenne rá módom. Eddig Glasgow-ban és Edinbrughban jártam. Csak jó tapasztalatom van a skótokkal. Közvetlenek, lazák, és tudják, hol van Magyarország. Mélyen őrzik hagyományaikat, a férfiak skót szoknyában járnak bulizni. Hogy mi a legvonzóbb abban az országban? A sok zöld és a nyugalom.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

Efike írta:


> Ne dicsérj ! Én *nagyon* gonosz vagyok :33:


 
Nem dicsérlek!csak gonosz vagy egy *kis* ördög.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 6)

Kikérem magamnak. Nagy ördög. :444:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

Ha kikéred,hát kikapod!*Icipici ördögöcske!*

Különben is az Ernőféle dolog csak spekuláció,Te viszont a Fifikével ölelekeznél a Judit háta mögött, ki delejez,kit Don Juan?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 6)

Honnan tudhacc a FiFi dologról ? Nem mondtuk meg senkinek :evil:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

az aláirásomnál elolvashatod!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 6)

andika írta:


> Ha kikéred,hát kikapod!*Icipici ördögöcske!*
> 
> Különben is az Ernőféle dolog csak spekuláció,Te viszont a Fifikével ölelekeznél a Judit háta mögött, ki delejez,kit Don Juan?


 


Szerintem aki ilyet csinal az egyszeruen csak dog. Nem koll ragozni. lovag ilyet nem csinal.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

Szegény lovaginája!
Csak jöjjön haza!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 6)

Remelem kateteren keresztul kipingalja a belsejit


----------



## andika (2006 Január 6)

Katéter?Beöntést neki!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 6)

Kateter kozben


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Perfect!


----------



## pitti (2006 Január 7)

Mit gonoszkottok?:22:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Gyere te is!
Nincs benne semmi gonoszság!Ő sem kimél minket.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 7)

Efike írta:


> Honnan tudhacc a FiFi dologról ? Nem mondtuk meg senkinek :evil:


Na most meg mirol-kirol van nagybaszo ?


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 7)

Mi vaaaan? Milyen ölelkezés? Kinek a háta mögött?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

Semmi, semmi ! Félreérthettél valamit


----------



## Judit (2006 Január 7)

Aha!


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Örülök,hogyí mindenki örül.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

andika írta:


> Örülök,hogyí mindenki örül.


Na látod, hogy jobb így ! Minek pletykáltál ? Judit majdnem rámuszította a macskáját :shock:
Csatolás megtekintése 2389​


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Nem pletykáltam, ti nem vagytok elég ovatosak.Olvass vissza!

*Beleakartál fullasztani a folyóva, megakartál égetni!*Védekeztem!

Azt a macskát meg is érdemelnéd Don Juan!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

andika írta:


> *Beleakartál fullasztani a folyóva, megakartál égetni!*Védekeztem!


Semmiféle folyóról nem volt szó ! Én vizeshordóra gondoltam :evil: Különben is, valahogy csak el kell dönteni, hogy boszorkány vagy-e, vagy sem. 
Csatolás megtekintése 2390​


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Kiméletesebb lehetőség nincs?


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 7)

Mit szólnál egy spanyolcsizmához ? :twisted:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Éppen a vudubabádat szurkálom hátba!


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 7)

Mond Efike! A spanyolgaller elfogyott ?:33:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

Az legalább nem fáj ugy mint a csizma.


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 7)

Efike!!! itt vagyunk ,nem engedjük az Andikát!!!Még spanyolcsizma! te rád lessz adva!!


----------



## kata53 (2006 Január 7)

Efike írta:


> Na látod, hogy jobb így ! Minek pletykáltál ? Judit majdnem rámuszította a macskáját :shock:
> 
> Csatolás megtekintése 2389
> ​


Jajj de ronda ez a jószág azzal a csúf fogaival! valami mutáns jószág?


----------



## andika (2006 Január 7)

kata53 írta:


> Efike!!! itt vagyunk ,nem engedjük az Andikát!!!Még spanyolcsizma! te rád lessz adva!!


 
Na végre,hogy ideértél Katám!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 8)

FiFike írta:


> Mond Efike! A spanyolgaller elfogyott ?:33:


Zsidóknak nincs olyan


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Akkor spanyolcsizmájuk sem!


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

A spanyolgallér és a spanyolcsizma az két külön dolog. Spanyolgallérod neked sem lehet, de spanyolcsizmád az igen :twisted:


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 9)

Andika a spanyolcsizma nem hianycikk ! Par eve bementem a Westend vagy hasonlo nevu helyre az ex-Marx teren a Nyugati p.u. oldalan . Niagara vizeses a bejaratnal , szinte otthon ereztem magam . ;-) Oriasi valasztek , aruboseg . Megakadt a szemem egy csodalatos bordo csizman . Egybol kertem 7 1/2 est , utana egy 8as meretet , olyan volt mintha a labamra ontottek volna . Na gondoltam itt van "amerika" es egybol mentem fizetni , halasan megkoszontem az elado kedvesseget . Ekkor a penztaros betette a dobozba es bemondta a varazs szamot . 78 ezer ft. Az uto megallt bennem mert elotte valtottam be ezer dolcsit es kb. 160 ezer ft.-ot kaptam erte . Osztottam-szoroztam ez kb. $500.- hmm , mondom a holgynek hat ezt kicsit soknak talalom . Erre megkerdezte , hogy mire szamitottam (?) es ramutatott egy nyari cipellore ami 36 ezer ft. volt . Zavaromban elnezest kertem az eladotol is mert argus szemekkel figyelte a fejlemenyeket . Nem szoktam "dicsekedni" de elmondtam , hogy nem itt elek . Ahonnan jottem ott hasznalt kocsit vagy setalo csizmat kapni ennyi penzert . Erdeklodessel hallgattak es toredelmesen bevallottam , hogy a legdragabb csizmam $ 240.-volt de ha tavasszal megveszem akkor $99.-ert sot $ 59.-ert is hozzajutok . Erre megkerdezte az elado : egy ilyen spanyol csizmahoz ?????


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Ja lehet abban az esetben,ha spanyolországból hozol nekem egy jó kis csizmát.Csak ugy.
(Tisztában vagyok vele mi a spanyolgallér, és a spanyolcsizma. )


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

FiFike írta:


> Andika a spanyolcsizma nem hianycikk ! Par eve bementem a Westend vagy hasonlo nevu helyre az ex-Marx teren a Nyugati p.u. oldalan . Niagara vizeses a bejaratnal , szinte otthon ereztem magam . ;-) Oriasi valasztek , aruboseg . Megakadt a szemem egy csodalatos bordo csizman . Egybol kertem 7 1/2 est , utana egy 8as meretet , olyan volt mintha a labamra ontottek volna . Na gondoltam itt van "amerika" es egybol mentem fizetni , halasan megkoszontem az elado kedvesseget . Ekkor a penztaros betette a dobozba es bemondta a varazs szamot . 78 ezer ft. Az uto megallt bennem mert elotte valtottam be ezer dolcsit es kb. 160 ezer ft.-ot kaptam erte . Osztottam-szoroztam ez kb. $500.- hmm , mondom a holgynek hat ezt kicsit soknak talalom . Erre megkerdezte , hogy mire szamitottam (?) es ramutatott egy nyari cipellore ami 36 ezer ft. volt . Zavaromban elnezest kertem az eladotol is mert argus szemekkel figyelte a fejlemenyeket . Nem szoktam "dicsekedni" de elmondtam , hogy nem itt elek . Ahonnan jottem ott hasznalt kocsit vagy setalo csizmat kapni ennyi penzert . Erdeklodessel hallgattak es toredelmesen bevallottam , hogy a legdragabb csizmam $ 240.-volt de ha tavasszal megveszem akkor $99.-ert sot $ 59.-ert is hozzajutok . Erre megkerdezte az elado : egy ilyen spanyol csizmahoz ?????


 
Hát igen, ezt a csizmát is leértékelik egyszer,de ki tudja mennyiért.
A Westendben könnyen kerül ilyen helyzetbe az ember,de azért lehet ott is jó árban venni mindent.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

andika írta:


> (Tisztában vagyok vele mi a spanyolgallér, és a spanyolcsizma. )


Azért ez is spanyolgallér


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Oké.Női-ruhakészitő a szakmám,tehát tanultam mi spanyolgallér, és elég sok történelmi filmet láttam ahoz hogy tudjam mi a spanyolcsizma.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 9)

:``: Andika ! A *Spanyolgallér ismeretehez elonyos ferfi szabas-varrast is tanulni  *


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

andika írta:


> Oké.Női-ruhakészitő a szakmám,tehát tanultam mi spanyolgallér, és elég sok történelmi filmet láttam ahoz hogy tudjam mi a spanyolcsizma.


Lebuktál  Tényleg nem tudtad, hogy mi a spanyolgallér  Az egy nemibetegség is, de csak a fitymásoknak :fac:


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Nem mindenki penisszakerto


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

FiFike írta:


> :``: Andika ! A *Spanyolgallér ismeretehez elonyos ferfi szabas-varrast is tanulni  *


 
A tantárgy: Divat-történet!
Női-férfi.


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Efike írta:


> Lebuktál  Tényleg nem tudtad, hogy mi a spanyolgallér  Az egy nemibetegség is, de csak a fitymásoknak :fac:


 
Tényleg lebuktam.Nincs fitymám,de általános műveltségem Van!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Efinek is csak egy volt, de neked anyi lehet amenyit csak akarsz


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

A mi családunkban elég egy.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 9)

Nem vagy egy haracs tipus


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

csocsike írta:


> Nem vagy egy haracs tipus


 
Hát nem.


----------



## Efike (2006 Január 9)

Elég szomorú :12:


----------



## andika (2006 Január 9)

Nekem jó igy.


----------



## FiFike (2006 Január 24)

Itt egy cyber jatek a falunknak  http://www.winterrowd.com/maze.swf


----------



## shooter (2008 Július 21)

lol


----------



## marrakech07 (2008 Október 14)

Juhu


----------



## davidka1983 (2009 December 4)

kellemes unnepeket!


----------



## casper444 (2009 December 13)

hihi XD


----------



## mattz0r (2010 Január 21)

ne ez vicces


----------



## Melitta (2013 Április 16)

Most mi van ?....mindenki nyaral, vagy csak ugy eltunt mint szurkeszamar a kodben?


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 13)

Europaba is van sok elhagyott falu most eppen az olaszoknal.


----------



## Efike (2014 Augusztus 13)

Megint vásárolni akarsz? Emlékeim szerint valamikor régen egy kanadai falut akartál megvenni, bányával, bányarémmel, igaz azt drágábban adták


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 13)

Nekem sajnos, nincs penzem, de azert eljatszhatunk a gondolattal, hatha bejon a lotto telitalalat....


----------



## Efike (2014 Augusztus 14)

A Szalántai Rémnek tudom az elérhetőségét, ha bányarémre van szükséged .  Jelenleg gyászbeszédeket mond az áldozatai temetésén.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 14)

Ha a banyaremekkel egyutt, befognank oket, johetnek koncertezni, es egy kis megveszetegetni valo penzt kasziroznank toluk...............maris feltamadna a Cyber falu.........


----------



## Efike (2014 Augusztus 14)

Melitta írta:


> Ha a banyaremekkel egyutt, befognank oket, johetnek koncertezni, es egy kis megveszetegetni valo penzt kasziroznank toluk...............maris feltamadna a Cyber falu.........


A feltámasztáshoz sok minden kellene, de a régi csapat mindenképp. Pixi valahol Sopronban él és tudtommal csak php programozással és a sörrel foglalkozik. Pittit néha látom itt, de a közvetlen haveri köre eltűnt. Csillag unokázik, Baby betegeskedik, Andika férjhez ment, Pistuka állandó kapcsolatban van velem. Pastorálról, akit keresztre feszítettünk, akkor sem tudtunk semmit, most sincs hírem róla, lehet, hogy Irakban az ISIS tényleg kersztre feszítette. Egy időben együtt tudtam tartani a csapatot, készült egy jó színes fórum is és Csillagnak írtam szeplőtelen fogalmazással kb. kétmillió gyereket, fehéret, feketét, tarkát. Aztán az elején Pitti és közvetlen köre valami oknál fogva nagy dérrel-durral távozott, a fórum ragyogóan ment nélkülük, míg ki nem derült, hogy egyesek - köztük a SZER egyik volt ujságírója - politikailag kommunistábbak, mint amit én el tudok viselni. Erre én dobtam be a törülközőt, velem Pistuka admin és Csillag. Tudtommal vergődtek még nélkülünk de most már nem hallok semmi pletykát. Keresni meg nem keresem velük a kapcsolatot.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 14)

Mi tagadas hianyoztok, Jo volt veletek smuzolni , es elveztem minden percet a tarsasagotoknak, de nem csak en voltam igy hanem a tagsag nagyresze.
Az elet megy es mindenkinek, valahogy alakul, de kikapcsolodni ferjjel vagy anelkul, unoka mellett utana vagy vele, nagyon fontos,a szaporodasrol latom gondoskodsz igy csak osszejon egy jo kis csipetnyi csapat aki politikan kivul masra is odafigyel es elvezettel adja az aduaszokat. Te lehet hogy Pastoralt nem is feszitettek keresztre hanem csak siman kotelen logattak egy rovid ideig,hogy arulja el nekik a nagy titkot.............miert is hurcibalja az ebolat a farzsebebe?


----------



## Efike (2014 Augusztus 14)

Anno a verses párbajokat élveztem a legjobban. Jó kis ujjgyakorlat volt ...csak egy Béka, ocsmány ősi hüllők, ronda ivadéka"... sokszor a könnyeim folytak, miközben online gépeltem a válaszokat, a hasam meg rázkódott a röhögéstől.


----------



## Melitta (2014 Augusztus 14)

Baberkoszorus nagysag elott csak hajladozni lehet mint a nyarfa. 
ha foldig nem is mert a heszengyuzzzzzzzzzzz miatt ugy maradnak


----------



## Melitta (2015 December 14)

Rermelem az egeszseged egyre jobban szolgal, es egyre jobban teljesitesz, nem csak a banyaremeknek kell nemzeni gyereket hanem a cyber faluban sok cyberleanyzo epekedve var.


----------

